# Ponalestraße/Gardasee



## dede (19. November 2002)

Kann irgendjemand bestätigen, daß in der Montagsausgabe der Tageszeitung "L'Adige" ein Artikel drin war, der Details zur Ponalestraßenwiedereröffnung beinhaltet hatte ?
Angeblich sollen bereits zu Beginn des nächsten Jahres bereits Arbeiten beginnen, die zum Ziel haben den alten Teerbelag aufzureißen um damit die Trasse als (geschotterten) Wanderweg offiziell wieder freizugeben.....


----------



## hinter.m (19. November 2002)

Das mit der Ponalestraße stimmt schon.
Von Zeitungsartikel hab ich keine Ahnung.
Aber es ist wirklich im Gespräch sie wieder herzurichten und offiziel als Wanderweg (Versicherungstechnisch) wieder freizugeben. 
Das mit dem Teer ist auch richtig.
Wie ich das verstanden habe geht es darum, das ein geteerter Weg nicht so einfach als "reiner"Wanderweg durchgeht. auch das ist wieder mal Versicherungslatein. 
Die Behörden wollen damit verhindern das irgend welche "bikende Idioten" nach einem eventuellen Sturz sie Verklagen können.
Es wurde auch überlegt eine Art Maut zu verlangen, was aber meines Wissen wieder vom Tisch ist. 

Das ist zuminderst der Infostand von meinem Letzten Besuch am Largo vor 3 Wochen.

Gruß
(No Way) 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (19. November 2002)

Yipieeeh!!!!!!      Das wäre ja klasse!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2002)

N'abend!

Schaut mal unter "www.ladige.it"  nach, da kann man sich die einzelnen Ausgaben der Tageszeitung runterladen. In der Ausgabe vom 18.11. hab ich unter "Riva" und "Regionales" aber (noch) nix finden können. Dauert mir auch über analog-Modem jetzt auch zu lange, alle Seiten als PDF runterzuladen.

Leutz mit DSL vor!!


----------



## Snake (20. November 2002)

...habe DSL, kann aber kein italienisch! 

Was heißt Regionales und wo genau muss ich schauen?


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2002)

Italienisch kann ich auch nich, geh auf der Seite links auf "homepage", dann wird ein index geöffnet, wo man sich die Dateien laden kann. Irgendwo sollte dann halt was über Ponale stehen. Im PDF-Dokument dann über Acrobat Reader nach dem Text suchen lassen. Lesen ist zu aufwendig. 
Grad entdeckt: unten gibts sogar eine Suchfunktion für die Ausgaben der letzten Tage.

Kannst aber auch über Abbonamenti dir'n Abo bestellen....


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2003)

Hi,

wie weit sind denn eure Ermittlungen inzwischen fortgeschritten? Macht die Ponale 2003 wieder auf, wenn ja wann?
Ich fahre zum Bike-Festival an den Lago und wäre für eine Info echt dankbar.
Noch was: Kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Trail Richtung Limone findet über den man auf die Ponale kommen soll?
CU TOM


----------



## frijo (12. März 2003)

der Wanderweg ist wirklich einfach zu finden:

du fährst von Riva auf der Stasse Richtung Limone.  Zwischen dem zweiten und dritten Tunnel gehts rechts hoch (ein Bächlein plätschert an dieser Stelle herunter, ist nicht zu verfehlen). Wenn ich mich noch rechte erinnere musst Du ca. 200Hm schieben/tragen. 

P.S. für die Tunnels ist ein Lichtlein nicht schlecht, wobei nach der erneuerten Beleuchtung des ersten Tunnels nicht mehr zwingend notwendig.

gruss frijo


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2003)

Danke für die Tips!
Werde den Weg im Mai auf jeden Fall testen.
Grüße TOM


----------



## Lurchschreck (17. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich war am Samstag mal an der Ponale Strasse gucken und zumindest die Zufahrt ist komplett fertig. Tunneleinfahrt, Radweg der drüber führt und dann im Tunnel verschwindet - alles da. Dann ist aber nach wie vor gesperrt. Wie weit die Strasse ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es sieht auf jeden Fall so aus, als wollten die das wieder öffnen :O))

Gruss  Lurch

PS: Ich hab auch Foddos gemacht, aber leider abends, weil tagsüber musste ich ja biken. Poste ich dann später...


----------



## Lurchschreck (17. März 2003)

So, da is das versprochene Bild...

War leider dunkel, deshalb nich sooo viel zu erkennen. Der Weg mit "Durchfahrt verboten, Gehen verboten, Biken verboten" führt in den Tunnel auf die Ponale Strasse (ist dann gesperrt). Unter dem Fotografen ist der neue Autotunnel und ein anderer Weg führt zum alten Autotunnel, aber dann auch gesperrt.... Endet dann wohl auch nach ein paar Metern im Tunnel, war aber nicht zu sehen...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. März 2003)

Guckst du hier, gibt's auch Bilder bei Tag ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25135#post232587
Das ist der Stand von August 2002.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2003)

Wen's interessiert, ich hab auch ein paar Bilder der Ponale Auffahrt auf meiner Seite plus Beschreibung einer Alternativ-Auffahrt (danke an frijo). Da muss dann keiner sein Bike zerlegen  
www.all-mountain.de/gardasee/ponale.htm

Grüße aus Franken TOM


----------



## Scott (30. März 2003)

Gibt´s was neues mit der Ponale ??? Festival ist nicht mehr weit....


----------



## robby (3. April 2003)

> Gibt´s was neues mit der Ponale ??? Festival ist nicht mehr weit....



Bis zum Festival kannst Du´s vergessen, da wird nix gemacht.

Ich darf Euch alle daran erinnern, dass es sich hierbei um Italien handelt - mit der deutschen Denkweise kommt man hier nicht weit, und die Italiener interessiert diese Strasse nicht die Bohne!

Schade, aber es ist wahr.

Trotz aller Gerüchte habe ich es bereits aufgegeben, die Ponalestrasse jemals wieder unter die Stollen zu nehmen...


Gernejedoch lasse ich mich auch von Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Tom:-) (16. April 2003)

kann man oder kann man nich die ponale hochfahren? bin anfang mai am garda ...


----------



## marco (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *kann man oder kann man nich die ponale hochfahren? bin anfang mai am garda ...
> 
> 
> *



eher NO!
Sollte (=dovrebbe) bis ende des frühlings fertig sein  
...und bis dahin sind es noch due mesi

die italienische burokratie ist einfach unschlagbar: 2000 jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *kann man oder kann man nich die ponale hochfahren? bin anfang mai am garda ...
> 
> 
> *



@Tom
Ich bin Anfang Mai auch am Lago und werde den Tremalzo über Riva/Ponalestraße/Pregasina fahren. 

DAS IST SICHER!!

Dann soweit ich informiert bin kann man das erste gesperrte Stück über einen Trail umgehen. Du kannst ja mal den Link von meiner Seite weiter oben checken oder Dich uns am Lago anschließen.

Bei Interesse einfach Handynummer per PN mailen (oder bist Du nicht auch beim Pizzaplaudern in der Veccia Osteria am 25.?)

Gruß TOM


----------



## robby (17. April 2003)

Guten Morgen,

ich fahre heute vorab mal an den Gardasse, anschließend kann ich Euch mehr berichten.
Eure Bilder von der reparierten Ponalestraße sind auch in der neuesten bike zu finden - aber wie dem auch sei:

ich schau´s mir an - und sag Euch dann bescheid 

Schöne Osterfeiertage Euch allen,

robby


----------



## marco (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von robby _
> *Guten Morgen,
> 
> Eure Bilder von der reparierten Ponalestraße sind auch in der neuesten bike zu finden -
> ...



klar, die sind die bilder von daniel


----------



## Tom:-) (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> @Tom
> ...



hi tom,

bin beim pizzaplaudertermin auch dabei, da gibts aber organisationsschwierigkeiten. coffee muss zu 'ner OP. jetzt haben wir keine tischreserviererin ...

wir werden erst NACH dem bikefestival kommen (montags) und ne woche bleiben. ah, das können wir ja dann bei pizze und weizen besprechen.

 
frohe ostern und dicke eier
Tom


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marco _
> *
> 
> klar, die sind die bilder von daniel  *



Ja, sind sie drin? Hab das Heft noch nicht in der Hand gehabt 
Ich dachte eigentlich, die wollten einen Bericht über die Neueröffnung machen, nach den Beiträgen hier, scheint es bis dahin aber noch ein steiniger Weg zu sein.

Daniel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. April 2003)

So, ich habe mir am Samstag alles von der Nähe angeschaut: die Ponale-Straße ist weiterhin gesperrt, im 1. Tunnel stehen Baufahrzeuge. Allerdings ist momentan wieder ein Loch im Zaun, wie vor 2 Jahren. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie weit man kommt, ob man durch die anderen Tunnels kommt und ob hinten in der Rinne die Strasse passierbar ist. Nachdem es nämlich geregnet hat, war ich nicht sehr experimetierfreudig. Bin gespannt, wann man da endlich wieder rauf kann, schon um an den Ruhetagen wenigstens mal in Pregasina einen Kaffee zu trinken.
Viele Grüße


----------



## All-Mountain (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *
> 
> Ja, sind sie drin? Hab das Heft noch nicht in der Hand gehabt
> ...



In der Bike ist ja tatsächlich ein Bericht zur Neueröffnung zu

O S T E R N!!!!!

Das muss ich nur mal ganz leise lachen.....

Gruß
TOM


----------



## karstenr (22. April 2003)

Hallo,

bin gestern auch vom Gardasee zurückgekommen und habe dort bei der Info in Riva gefragt. Sie gaben mir als Antwort : möglicherweise soll die Straße im Herbst wieder aufgemacht werden. 

An dies kann ich jedoch nicht glauben, da Sie mir im Okt. 2002 gesagt hatten : möglicherweise im Frühjahr und dass wäre jetzt gewesen. Es hat sich auch dort seit Okt. nichts geändert. Zaun und Gitter sahen im Okt. auch so aus und die Bau Container standen auch im Tunnel.

So haben wir das Bike am Ponale  Bach zur alten Ponale Straße getragen (ca. 20  30 min und 200 m  HU) und sind dann die Tour über Pregasina-->Rocchetta-Paß-->Nota-->Tremalzo-->Ledrosee und dann mit Licht und Blinker wieder durch den Tunnel runter nach Riva.

Gruß 
Karsten


----------



## lorenzp (22. April 2003)

Laut dem Artikel vom Herbst in der lokalen ital. Tageszeitung L'Adige war von einem Fertigstellungstermin Frühjahr/Sommer 2003 die Rede.
Die obigen früheren Termine waren wohl eher Wunschdenken.
Da die Stasse nicht der Gemeindeverwaltung von Riva untersteht, könnte das ganze wohl noch länger dauern und der Termin vom Herbst eher realistisch sein.


----------



## robby (23. April 2003)

na, da waren karstenr und Pfadfinderin schneller als ich 

Ich war nur kurz im dunklen oben am Zaun - doch allein schon die Aufahrt dorthin hat mich stark beeindruckt 
Wenn ich nicht die Riva-Info gerade gelesen hätte, wäre ich schon fast davon überzeugt gewesen, dass die Straße evtl. groß zum bike-Festival geöffnet wird.

Für mich sah sie jedenfalls schon ziemlich fertig aus...vieleicht gibt´s ja auch 2004 ein Opening im Mai?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von karstenr _
> *Hallo,
> 
> bin gestern auch vom Gardasee zurückgekommen und habe dort bei der Info in Riva gefragt. Sie gaben mir als Antwort : möglicherweise soll die Straße im Herbst wieder aufgemacht werden.
> ...



Dito. Kann ich alles bestätigen. Hab letzten Samstag das gleiche gemacht und bin dann über den Passo Rochetta zum Ledrosee runter. 
Die Tragestrecke am Ponale-Bach ist aber schon ganz schön heftig, wir haben locker 30-40 Min getragen und geschoben. 
Aber echten Ponale-Fans ist es das Wert, denke ich. 

Ich hab einige Biker vor der Absperrung gesehen die Ihre Bikes zerlegt haben. Offenbar kommt man dann doch durch das eine oder andere Loch im Zaun noch durch.
Ich fand es auf jeden Fall Endgeil nach fast drei Jahren wieder mal die gute alte Ponale hochzufahren.

Gruß TOM


----------



## Chakotay (6. Mai 2003)

Da kann man ja nur hoffen das die Italianos das doch irgendwie bis End August hinbekommen.
Werde Anfang September nämlich wiedermal in Riva sein. Hatte eigentlich gehofft endlich wieder ein paar Touren über die Ponale starten zu können (vor allem den Tremalzo).


----------



## morkvomork (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo Lagobiker...

gibt es schon aktuellste News was die Ponale anbelangt?
Bin nächste Woche unten....und was gäb es schöneres als wenn jetzt jemand die gute Nachricht verbreiten würde!!!
Also... noch zu oder schon offen???

Greets

mark


----------



## akeem (23. Mai 2003)

@ morkvomork

Lt. Homepage vom Mountainbike-Magazin ist die Ponale immer noch zu (Stand 19.05.2003). Dort wird gesagt, dass nach Auskunft vom Fremdenverkehrsbüro die Strasse evtl. Ende des Sommers wieder eröffnet wird (sowas habe irgendwie ich schon mal gehört (eigentlich regelmässig seit die Ponale verschüttet ist, lediglich die Jahreszeit wechselt immer mal wieder) und es steht auch nicht da welcher Sommer gemeint ist ).

Also leider keine gute Nachricht

Gruß

Akeem


----------



## karstenr (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

werde voraussichtlich vom 18.6 an 5 Tage zum Gardasee 
fahren. Mtb Touren von ca. 1500 - 2500 m HU am Tag 
wen noch einer Lust hat mit zu kommen bitte melden.
Abreise Mi in der früh Rückfahrt So Abend.


Gruß Karsten 

Homepage: http://www.getyourfree.net/members/karstenr


----------



## tom0506 (27. Mai 2003)

war in der kw 21 am lago. ponale wieder befahrbar (aber nicht offiziell - aber auch ohne strafe)
tunneleinfahrt mit großem gitter verhängt jedoch nicht abgeschlossen - nach 2 km (noch vorm ehem. Hotel Panorama wieder ein großes Gitter, läßt sich aber überklettern(entweder 3 personen oder eine kurze reepschnur sind hilfreich zur überwindung)


----------



## morkvomork (1. Juni 2003)

da hast du wohl glück gehabt. war jetzt übers lange wochenende auch unten... aber tor war zu. mussten dann den schon beschriebenen wanderweg nach dem zweiten strassentunnel nehmen.... ist zwar anfangs etwas mühsam...aber ansonsten ganz passabel. und runter lässt er sich auch grösstenteils fahren!
hoffentlich wird das bald mit der eröffnung geschehen...

servus

mark


----------



## tundk4ever (2. Juni 2003)

weiss jemand etwas neues? bin ende juni da, und würde mich riesig freuen, wenn die ponale wieder beafhrbar ist. also leute: ran an die sägen, und reisst das gitter raus, falls es immer noch steht!


----------



## itleiter (11. Juni 2003)

Ich war am Pfingstwochenende dort.
Es gibt auf der Ponalestrasse mehrere
Hindernisse. Das oberste Tor kann man einfach umlaufen, dann kommt eine Schranke, dann ein Tor mit rausgesägten Gitterstäben. Das letzte Tor in Riva ist
mit einem Schloss und Kette ausgerüstet.
An einem Tag konnte ich durchfahren, am
nächsten Morgen war es wieder zu. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

fahre voraussichtlich vom 18.6 - 22.6.2003 (über Fronleichnam) für 5 Tage an den Gardasee zum MTB. Fahre dort meist Tagestouren zwischen 1500 - 2500m HU / 50 - 90Km. Wenn noch andere dort unten sind/ auch runter fahren oder fahren wollen, bitte per Mail melden. Habe dort recht gute Ortskenntnisse (ca. 3000Km Bike - Erfahrung hier).

Selber hätte ich noch Platz für eine Person mit Bike im Auto 
(Vom Norden Münchens). 

Gruß 
Karsten 

Homepage: <http://www.getyourfree.net/members/karstenr>


----------



## tundk4ever (12. Juni 2003)

Bin Ende Juni unten und gebe euch danach Bescheid wie es aussieht.. Werde mal vorsichtshalber eine Eisensäge mitnehmen.. Die Kette beim unteren Tor muss weg! Falls jemand vorher unten ist, bitte nochmals Bescheid geben!!


----------



## Snake (13. Juni 2003)

...und ich bin Ende August, Anfang September unten. Wenn sich bis dahin nichts getan hat, dann werde ich mal berichten.

@karstenr + tundk4ever: Solltet Ihr Zeit für einen Uphillausflug auf den Altissimo haben, dann reicht nachher Eure Zeit rein. Da gibt es einen thread unter "Reise, Routen, Reviere" und die Bestzeit von Spooky Fish steht noch immer mit 3:37 Std. hoch. Die gilt es zu schlagen!


----------



## morkvomork (13. Juni 2003)

in der neuen bike steht heute, dass wegen einem neuen gutachten bzgl. murenabgängen die strasse auch weiterhin bis auf weiteres gesperrt bleibt. haben sie sich die die ganzen umbauarbeiten da unten an der abzweigung ganz umsonst gemacht :-((

dann doch weiterhin den wanderweg rauf und runter....

schönes wochenende...

mark


----------



## tundk4ever (16. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wir waren in der letzten Juni Woche in Torbole.
Ponal offiziell noch gesperrt, aber bei Meckis hängt ein italienischer Zeitungsausschnitt, dem zu Fole soll die Ponal im Sep 03 eröffnet werden, und es wird auch tatsächlich gebaut, also weiter hoffen.
Die beiden oberen Tore sind offen! Man kann also von oben (von Pregasina aus) nis nach unten zum untersten Tor fahren. Dort gibt es allerdings keine Chance, an der Seite vorbeizukommen. (Wer von unten (aus Riva kommt) und sich freut, weil links im Zaun ein grosses Loch ist: Foregt it: Bei der ganz alte Ponale Strasse, die quasi den untersten Tunnel umfaährt, da wo man früher mal die Räder über die Brüstung schieben konnte, ist eine unüberwindbare Blechwand. No way..) Was gut ist: Vom LedroTal aus kann man die Ponale auch wieder fahren.
==>
TIPS für die Tremalzo Tour:
Wer sich das hochtragen von der Uferstrasse aus sparen will kann mit dem Auto den Tunnel ins Ledrotal durchfahren, dahinter das Auto abstellen, und dann hoch zum Tremalzo, und man kann dann wieder abfahren über Pregasina, und die Ponal bis zur Verzweigung, wo es wieder hoch ins Ledrotal geht, dort hoch fahren, bis die Ponale Strasse auf die Tunnelausfahrt trifft, wo ja das Auto steht. Ist genial.
ANSONSTEN: Sägen hilt!! Das unterste Tor ist nur durch eine dicke Stahlkette gesichert. Nach 10 min sägen war die Kette durch!!! Wir konnten die Ponale komplett fahren, war geil, das Tor war das ganze Wochenende offen, allerdings war am Montag die nächste Kette dran.


----------



## akeem (28. August 2003)

Die Info mit Eröffnung im September ist laut eines Einheimischen prinzipiell Richtig und die Strasse ist soweit auch wieder hergestellt. Es gibt nur ein Problem bei der Sache: momentan streiten sich die Provinz Trento und die Regierung in Rom ob das Ganze als Rad/Wanderweg oder Strasse deklariert wird. Davon hängt nämlich ab, wer die Kosten für die Instandhaltung tragen muss.
So und wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass die Italienische Bürokratie genauso langsam ist wie die Deutsche, der kann sich selbst ausmalen, wie realistisch der Termin im September ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (29. August 2003)

oh je, dann kommt der Hersbst, der nächste Erdrutsch...
==> Tor sprengen, fertig!


----------



## Chakotay (30. August 2003)

Ich bin vom 6.9 - 20.9 am Gardasee.
Ich gehe davon aus wiedermal die Ponalestrasse nicht befahren zu können. Kann ja berichten was sich getan hat wenn ich zurück bin (+ Foto's).
Schaun-mer-mal ...


----------



## tundk4ever (31. August 2003)

Viel Spass und vergiss die Eisensäge nicht (hatte damit die Kette in ca. 5min durch)


----------



## Scott (1. September 2003)

Eisensäge.......???????
Was Biker nicht alles mitnehmen !!!!! 
Find aber die Idee nicht so gut, braucht man sich ja dann nicht wundern, wenn die den Bikern nicht wohlgesonnen sind.
Egal, irgendwann wird sie offiziell eröffnet und wenn nicht, gibt ja noch andere Möglichkeiten nach oben zu gelangen.....


----------



## Shimanitou (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *oh je, dann kommt der Hersbst, der nächste Erdrutsch...
> ==> Tor sprengen, fertig! *



vielleicht haut der nächste Erdrutsch ja das Tor wech!


----------



## Shimanitou (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chakotay _
> *Ich bin vom 6.9 - 20.9 am Gardasee.
> Ich gehe davon aus wiedermal die Ponalestrasse nicht befahren zu können. Kann ja berichten was sich getan hat wenn ich zurück bin (+ Foto's).
> Schaun-mer-mal ... *




Hallo,

ich fahr Ende September zum See, würde mich vorab über schnelle aktuelle Infos von der Ponale sehr freuen!

Viel Spaß am Lago!
Ciao


----------



## All-Mountain (1. September 2003)

...halte ich ebenfalls nicht für eine gute Idee. Wer schon mal versucht hat mit'm MTB an einem italienischen Polizisten vorbeizukommen, der unten an der Ponale-Auffahrt steht, weiß wie gereizt die Offiziellen da unten schon sind. Mit noch mehr  aufgebrochenen Schlössern und durchgesägten Ketten wird das bestimmt nicht besser. 

Ich könnte verstehen wenn die Behörden irgendwann aus Trotz die wiedereröffnete Ponale für Biker sperren (ich hab nämlich schon gerüchteweise gehört, dass die Ponale als reiner Wanderweg eröffnet werden soll).

Schlösser aufbrechen und Ketten durchsägen ist schlicht und ergreifend Sachbeschädigung. Oder wie würdet Ihr reagieren wenn jemand Eure Wohnungstür aufbricht?

Bei den italienischen Behörden kann man nichts erzwingen. Mit Geduld und legalen Aktion erreicht man sicherlich mehr.

Grüße
TOM
Ponale-Fan


----------



## nojoe (3. September 2003)

hallo freunde der ponalestraße

was ihr immer habt  !!??
Kettenmaßacker and den Toren >>> totaler Schwachsinn  

nehmt die Beine in die Hand und nach 15 Minuten könnt ihr problemlos am Restaurant hinauf die Straße befahren 

also friedlich und ohne viel Aufsehen

also weitersagen und keinen Terror mehr am Gardasee
wir wollen alle wieder da nach oben FAHREN !!! 

Aber mit solchen Methoden gefährden wir unser Ziel gewaltig


cu
ciao
bike166

Ponale - Fan


----------



## tundk4ever (4. September 2003)

Hallo TOM (All-Mountain),

ich weiss nicht wie lange du die Ponale kennst.
Ich bin die Ponale zum ersten Mal 1989 gefahren. Damals
gab es fast keine Biker, nur Surferm und die Ponale war für Autos geöffnet!!

Seit dem bin ich immer die Ponale gefahren, jedes jahr mehrmals, bis die Schiesse mit der Sperrung losging. Ich persönlich werde diese Sperrung niemals akzeptieren, und werde diese Sperre mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen, die leagl sind. Und diese Sperrung ist meiner Meinung nach illegal. Wegen einer durchsägten Kette von "Sachbeschädigung" zu sprechen ist meiner Meinung nach (sorry) typisch kleinkarierte deutsche Denkweise! Nur mit nachhaltigen Druck werden die behörden erkennen und akzeptieren, wie wichtig die Ponale für die ganze Tremalzo Region ist. Kein "Normalbiker" wird sein Rad bis zum alten Restaurant hochtragen! Frag mal in Pregasina die Wirte, die sind kurz vor dem abnippeln, weil im Vergleich zu früher kaum mehr Gäste kommen!!!

Also: Druck Druck und nochmals Druck, damit die behörden in Italien erkennen und begreifen, wie ernst es den Bikern mit der Ponale ist. Wenn jeder umkehrt, und sagt "oh gott oh gott, wie schade", dann bleibt die Ponale für immer zu!

Gruss Thomas


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *Hallo TOM (All-Mountain),
> Wegen einer durchsägten Kette von "Sachbeschädigung" zu sprechen ist meiner Meinung nach (sorry) typisch kleinkarierte deutsche Denkweise! *



Autsch das tut mir jetzt schon weh...

Aber ich denke, nur weil is es nicht gut finde wenn mann illegal fremdes Eigentum beschädigt und zusätzlich meiner Meinung nach der Sache damit absolut keinen guten Dienst damit erweist, ist das für mich weder typisch deutsch noch kleinkariert. Ebenfalls sorry.



> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *Also: Druck Druck und nochmals Druck, damit die behörden in Italien erkennen und begreifen, wie ernst es den Bikern mit der Ponale ist. *



Guter Gedanke!!

Bevor wir Ketten durchsägen und uns hier gegeseitig beschimpfen, sollten wir eventuell überlegen was man (legal) für die Wiedereröffnung tun kann.

Hier wäre meiner Meinung nach z. B. das Bike Magazin (oder die Mountain Bike) gefordert. Wer hat gute Beziehungen zu den MTB-Organen?

Wie siehts mit dem DAV oder ähnlichen Verbänden aus? Wer hat hier gute Beziehungen? 

Wenn sich diese Organisationen/Organe für die Wiedereröffnung starkmachen würden, könnte das wesentlich mehr bewirken als eine durchgesägte Kette

Das verstehe ich unter Druck, Druck und nochmals Druck

Also Leute mit den guten Beziehungen, legt mal los.

Ciao
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (4. September 2003)

Na dann schauen wir mal, was die guten Kontake machen. Hatten wir doch schon alles mal....
Ich werde auf alle Fälle weiterhin mit grosser Freude die Kette durchsägen, und dann die Ponale hochfahren und alles geniessen....


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *Hatten wir doch schon alles mal....
> . *



Möchtest Du drüber reden? 

Im Ernst. Würde mich interessieren. Ich möchte nämlich auch irgendwann wieder einfach alles hochfahren und nicht mein Bike diesen ver******* Trail hochschleppen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## tundk4ever (4. September 2003)

Klar will ich drüber reden...

Vor ca. 3 Jahren hat Bike damals eine grosse Unterschriftenaktion organisiert.  Lag überall vor Ort aus, und es kamen mehrere tausend Unterschriften zusammen, das wude dann auch alles übergeben, und das Resultat kennen wir. Viel Gerde, keine Entscheidungen, hin und her, Waldweg ja oder nein, Starsse ja oder nein... Meiner Meinung haben dort noch viel nicht kapiert, was für eine einmalige Gegend sie dort haben. Sie auch die alte Uferstrasse. Einfach zusperren. Aber die Leute wollen, suchen sich ihren Weg, und sägen dann sogar die Gitterstäbe raus. (War ich aber nicht )), ehrlich). Aber nur reden bringt bei den Italiern definitv nichts (meine meinung auf Grund der letzten 5 Jahre Erfahrung am Gardasee)..


----------



## Chakotay (4. September 2003)

Ich verstehe vor allem garnicht wieso sich die Italianos so ins Höschen machen. Es gibt doch diverse Wanderwege bei denen es mal zu Steinschlag kommen kann. Da stellt man hinreichend große Warnschilder in allen in diesem Quadranten der Galaxie bekannten Sparchen auf und fertig. Wenn jemand unbedingt bei heftigem Regen und was weiß ich diesen Wege gehen muß und von einem 50 Tonnen Felsen erschlagen wird ist das doch sein Problem. Auf der Ponalestrasse ist es doch genauso. Wieso haben die Pisser in den italienischen Behörden den wegen diesem Weg sofort eine "Bine-Maja-Unterhose" (vorne gelb, hinten braun)? Die könnten doch einfach den Weg generell begehbar machen, Warnschilder aufstellen und fertig.


----------



## tundk4ever (4. September 2003)

Danke. Meine Rede!!!


----------



## spOOky fish (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chakotay _
> *Ich verstehe vor allem garnicht wieso sich die Italianos so ins Höschen machen. Es gibt doch diverse Wanderwege bei denen es mal zu Steinschlag kommen kann. Da stellt man hinreichend große Warnschilder in allen in diesem Quadranten der Galaxie bekannten Sparchen auf und fertig. Wenn jemand unbedingt bei heftigem Regen und was weiß ich diesen Wege gehen muß und von einem 50 Tonnen Felsen erschlagen wird ist das doch sein Problem. ...
> 
> .  *



das meinst du nicht ernst oder? man stelle sich vor bei regen kann keiner über die alpen fahren weil die straßen nicht gesichert sind. wenn einer fährt und ne muhre geht ab - tja pech gehabt, isser halt tot...


----------



## tundk4ever (5. September 2003)

Das ist aber jetzt Polemik... Es ist doch gaaaaaanz einfach:
Es gibt gesicherte Strassen, da kann man bei strömenden Regel, Hagel, Gewitter usw... fahren, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. In den Alpen gibt es aber öfters diese netten Schilder "Achtung Steinschlag", denn man weiss ja nie..
So und dann gibt es Wanderwege, und die sind normaler weise ja nie gesichert, und man sollte eben aufpassen, man ist in der Natirt, und dort auch auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Und genau in die letztere Klasse sollte die Ponale eingestuft werden. Mit den entsprechenden Wanrschildern, kann dann jeder auf eigenes Risiko die Strasse befahren.
Ich selbst würde nicht auf die Idee kommne, dort bei Sturm etc. zu fahren, weil es einfach auf Grund der Gesteinsarten immer zu Geröllabgang oder Steinschlag kommen kann. (Winter, Frostsprengung...) in 50000 Jahren ist der Berg dann sowieso weg.


----------



## Shimanitou (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bike166 _
> *hallo freunde der ponalestraße
> 
> was ihr immer habt  !!??
> ...





Hallo!

_"nehmt die Beine in die Hand und nach 15 Minuten könnt ihr problemlos am Restaurant hinauf die Straße befahren"
_
Heist das, mit 15 Minuten schieben kommt man irgendwie auf die Ponale??
Falls ja, bitte ich um genaue Hinweise wie und wo das geht.
(Gerne auch direkt an meine Mehl-Adresse [email protected])

Gibts zu dem Thema auch irgendwo Karten und oder Bilder im Web?

Tausen Dank für jeden Tip!

Ciao


----------



## All-Mountain (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Shimanitou _
> *
> 
> Hallo!
> ...



Hi,
schau Dir mal am besten diesen Thread an:
Noch 'ne Ponale Diskussion... 
Oder schau auf meine Seite unter
Ponale Exkurs unter "Alternativen?"
Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojoe (8. September 2003)

Hallo Jungs

ICH war vom 4 -7 September 2003 am Gardasee biken

Siehe da die Italiener sind fleißig und arbeiten an der Ponalestraße !!   

Deshalb sind Wochentags alle Tore offen gewesen und am Freitag sind wir sofort den Tremalzo Marathon (Moser Nr. 48)gefahren und ORIGINAL  
über die PONALESTRASSE  usw... ich brauche jetzt nicht ausschweifen aber Ihr wisst es ja wies is!!

Die Jungs da entfernen den alten Asphaltbelag für den "NEUEN" 
die Straße ist dann komplett fertig !!

Ob Sie dann 2004 geöffnet wird ???? Ich glaube das sich die Tourismusverantwortlichen der Gemeinden um den Ledrosee inklusive Pregasina hier stark machen müssen, denn die werden sonnst vom Tagestourismus der Rennradfahrer, Mountainbiker und Wanderer abgeschnitten.

Ich habe keine Kontakte in diese Kreise, aber wenn hier politisch Druck gemacht werden kann, dann nur über diese Gemeinden die es betrifft , denn auch ich komme aus einer Tourismusregion in Österreich und wir haben auch hier so unmögliche Straßen geöffnet die privat und forstwirtschafltich geschlossen waren. 
Aber die Gemeinden mit den Tourismusbetrieben genau die müssen sich um die Öffnung der alten Ponalestraße bemühen und Ihre Stärke zeigen und nicht wir BIKER.

Aber unterstützen mit den richtigen Leuten Bikeclubs Wirte Hotelbetriebe usw.......  das führt immer zu Ergebnissen die positiv sind >>> für alle Beteiligten.

cu
und bleibt sauber und haltet mich am laufenden

ponale fan


----------



## tundk4ever (8. September 2003)

Hi, das sind Super Nachrichten! Ich habe schon vor 1 Jahr mit dem Wirt vom Hotel Panorama in Pregasina gesprochen. Er versucht mit den anderen in Pregasina schon längere Zeit Druck zu machen. Das Problem um den Ledro See: Die merken es weniger, da ja der Ledrosee ein eigenes "Subzentrum" ist, mit vielen Hotels usw..

Noch eine Frage wegen dem "Neuen Belag": Bist Du dir sicher, dass ein neuer Belag drauf kommt (hast du das gesehen oder gehört?). Ich frage deshalb, weil es mal eine zeitlang hiess, die Ponale Strasse soll zum Wanderweg RÜCKGEBAUT werden, und das bedeutet: ERSATZLOSES entfernen des Teerbelages!! (Wäre an sicher für uns Biker auch nicht weiter schlimm, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass dann die Ponale wirklich in ein paar Jahren wegbricht...

Wäre froh wenn du dazu etwas mehr sagen kannst..

PS an Alle: Immer mal die Jungs bei Mecki fragen, die wissen auch Bescheid!rost:


----------



## Shimanitou (8. September 2003)

Hallo Ponalefans,

ich habe heute (08.09.2003) folgende übereinstimmende Auskunft von den Touribüros aus Riva und Torbole erhalten:
Die Ponale wird im Frühjahr 2004 NUR FÜR FUSSGÄNGER  geöffnet.
Daraufhin habe ich mich im Namen aller Mountainbiker gleich mal höflich aus der Region verabschiedet (was natürlich nicht stimmt),
und denen viel wirtschaftlichen Erfolg mit den verbleibenden Surfern (nichts gegen Surfer, aber Surfer in Pregasina?) gewünscht.
Es bleibt natürlich erstmal abzuwarten, was NUR FÜR FUSSGÄNGER  bedeutet.
Ich kenne in Italien zahlreiche gesperrte Straßen, wo Biker zumindest geduldet werden.
Eine Ausnahme ist hier die "Strada delle Gallerie", wo wirklich Jagd auf Biker gemacht wird ("auch Schieben").
Dort am Pasubio kann man das ja vielleicht sogar noch verstehen, aber wenn das auf der Ponale auch so kommt, dann is echt Scheibenkleister.

Wir können uns ja mal per i-Mehl aus der Region verabschieden, falls die Ponale für Biker gesperrt bleibt, Schaden tut's bestimmt nicht.
Hier  zwei Adressen:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Kennt jemand Adressen aus Pregasina und andere, die in Betracht kommen?

Ciao


----------



## karstenr (8. September 2003)

Bin voraussichtlich mit einem Kollegen vom 27/28.9-5.10.2003 am Gardasee zum MTB in 
Torbole. 
Unterkunft in preiswerter Pension oder App. 
Wer noch da ist und mal eine Tour mitfahren möchte, kann sich ja melden.
www.getyourfree.net/members/karstenr


----------



## nojoe (9. September 2003)

[ZITAT]_Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
*Noch eine Frage wegen dem "Neuen Belag": Bist Du dir sicher, dass ein neuer Belag drauf kommt (hast du das gesehen oder gehört?). Ich frage deshalb, weil es mal eine zeitlang hiess, die Ponale Strasse soll zum Wanderweg RÜCKGEBAUT werden, und das bedeutet: ERSATZLOSES entfernen des Teerbelages!! (Wäre an sicher für uns Biker auch nicht weiter schlimm, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass dann die Ponale wirklich in ein paar Jahren wegbricht...

Wäre froh wenn du dazu etwas mehr sagen kannst..

Nach sicher !!!!   

also am 05.09.2003 war ich bergauf fahrend and er alten Ponalestraße mit meinem Bike unterwegs und an vielen stellen ist der Belag entfernt worden.

ich binn zwar kein Straßenbauer aber die investition von 750.000 Euro wird auch ein Teil für die Ponalestraße verwendet´.

Also jeder der irgendwie Kontakte hat nach Riva soll diese spielen lassen für alle die gerne auf den Tremallzo fahren und die aussicht und besonderheit der PONALESTRASSE müßte diee Straße als Welt Kulturerbe geschützt bzw. erhalten werden.

cu
und bleibt sauber und berichtet über Neuigkeiten
bike166

ponalefan
*


----------



## tundk4ever (9. September 2003)

Hi bike166,

das klingt gar nicht, wirklich gar nicht gut, um nicht zu sagen Sch... Ich glaube nämlich, dass das ganze Geld für die Umgestaltung der Einfahrt um den neuen Tunnel, also für den ZUGANG zur Ponale verbaut wurde.

Nach dem du nirgens ein Stückchen neuen Teer gesehn hast, vermute ich, es geht in die Richtung "Rückbau als Wanderweg/Forstweg", denn, und genau das war ja immer der Knackpunkt bei den Italianos: Ein Forstweg darf da wohl angeblich nicht geteert sein, und nur ein Forstweg darf wiederum auf eigenes Risiko befahren werden. Und genau das wollten die ja, dass sie aus dem Schneider sind, wenn einem Biker ein Stein auf den Schädel fällt. Aber egal, besser so als gar nicht.

Prima von Dir die Idee mit den Mailadressen. Ich wiederhole sie hier nochmal:

Hier zwei Adressen:

[email protected]
[email protected]

Also ALLE MAILS SCHREIBEN, die MAILADRESSEN AN FREUNDE UND BEKANNTE WEITERGEBEN.....

Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch ohne Eisensäge



Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (10. September 2003)

was soll daran schlimm sein wenn der teerbelag entfernt wir? gut so! und wegbrechen wird dadurch auch nix. in den alpen haben die straßen jahrhunderte überlebt ohne geteert zu sein.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. September 2003)

... und es sich nur um den Rückbau zu einem Forst-/Waldweg handeln würde, hätte man ja nur warten müssen. Denn die Erosion auf der Ponalestraße ist ja schon recht fortgeschritten. Aber wenn es denn so käme und sich versicherungs- und haftungstechnische Probleme durch die Entnahme des Asphalts in Luft auflösen würden (was ich nicht glauben kann), fände ich das ok. Meines Erachtens würde die Straße, wenn es nur noch ein Forst- (wahrscheinlich wäre es dann aber über kurz oder lang eher ein Schotter-) Weg wäre, an Attraktivität nur gewinnen. Denn wer von uns fährt schon gerne Asphalt ... ???
Auf der anderen Seite (und in diesem Thread ja auch schon mehrfach angesprochen): es gibt ja noch die kurze, aber heftige Schiebe-/Tragepassage vom Ponalebach aus und ohne diese Passage, die bergab durchaus teilweise attraktiv fahrbar ist, hätte ich sicher auch nicht folgenden Supertrail gefunden:
von der Tunneleinfahrt Pregasina (in Richtung Pregasina) geht's links am Tunnel entlang hinunter zum oberen Einstieg dieser Schiebe-/Tragepassage. 
Vom 20. bis 27. September 2003 sind wir wieder mit einer Reisegruppe in Torbole und werden wieder mal alles genauestens checken und hier dann informieren, wie der Stand der Dinge denn so ist.

Ride On

Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2003)

So, bin grad zurück vom Lago, Auto quasi noch warm.

Habs so gemacht wie Stefan_SIT beschrieben hat: Per Auto zum Beginn des Pregasinatunnels, dort gibts Parkmöglichkeiten für etwa 6-8 PKW, dann die bekannte Route links vom Tunnel runter auf den offenen Teil der Ponale und rauf zum Rochetta. Das letzte Mal war ich vor 5 Jahren auf dieser Route und muß sagen, daß der Teil nach Pregasina rauf auch schon stellenweise halb zugewuchert ist. Da wird wohl ebenfalls nix mehr dran gemacht, in ein paar Jahren wirds dann ein schattiger Singletrail sein, wenn der Berg hält.

Ob der untere Teil nun offen ist oder nicht, ist mir relativ schnuppe. Den bin ich seit 93 so oft gefahren, hing mir schon fast zum Hals raus. Für alle "Neulinge" geht natürlich ein Stück Bikevergnügen am Lago verloren.


----------



## nojoe (13. September 2003)

.





> Original geschrieben von Enrgy
> Habs so gemacht wie Stefan_SIT beschrieben hat: Per Auto zum Beginn des Pregasinatunnels, dort gibts Parkmöglichkeiten für etwa 6-8 PKW,



 daß du überhaupt noch da runter fährst bleib lieber zu Hause den  wir brauchen hier Leute mit IDEEN die Normalos machen ja sowieso nichts und jammern nur.

Also Leute laßt euch nicht unterkriegen reden, aufwecken und Kontakte pflegen, damit nicht alles gegen die Wirtschaft und den Tourismus entschieden wird, denn sonnst wird noch alles viel leichter verboten und zugesperrt. >>> Enrgy kannst dein Bike gleich in die Glasvitrine stellen !!!!

Ein schlechter Vergleich, aber das Wahlrecht der Frau ist auch noch nicht alt ?? 

cu
ciao
bike166

PONALEFAN


----------



## tundk4ever (13. September 2003)

... na ja, die Geschmächer sind eben verschieden...
Fahre die Ponale seit 1989, und es ist immer wieder unebschreiblich geil, einfach einzigartig...
Aber jeder hat so seine Ansichten


----------



## Snake (15. September 2003)

@bike166: Warum so aggressiv? Es gibt halt Biker mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen!!!


----------



## spOOky fish (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bike166 _
> *.
> 
> daß du überhaupt noch da runter fährst bleib lieber zu Hause den  wir brauchen hier Leute mit IDEEN die Normalos machen ja sowieso nichts und jammern nur.
> ...



wer ist wir? eine geheimloge der nicht jeder beitreten darf?


----------



## Chakotay (21. September 2003)

Der Abzweig in Riva zur Ponalestrasse ist natürlich immernoch zu!!!

Wer trotzdem die über die Ponalestrasse beginnenden Touren (z.B. Passo Guil, Passo Rocchetta, Tremalzo) fahren will hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Den Wanderweg von der Strasse Riva-Limone bergauf tragen (~190Hm).
2. Den Wanderweg (alte Via del Ponale) von der Strasse nach Pregasina (direkt vor dem unterem Tunneleingang) bergab fahren.

Ich kann nur davon abraten die erste Möglichkeit zu wählen. Einmal muß man dabei von Riva durch mehrere Tunnel auf der stark befahrenen Hauptstrasse fahren, und andererseits ist es nicht so prickelnd den Wanderweg bergauf zu tragen/schieben.
Besser ist es mit dem Auto Richtung Ledrosee durch den Tunnel zu fahren und das Auto auf dem Parkplatz vor Biacesa abzustellen (400m üNN). Dann fährt man mit dem Bike ein kleines Stück die Strasse wieder runter, biegt rechts nach Pregasina ab und fährt direkt vor dem Tunnel (nach Pregasina) links auf den Schotterweg (Via del Ponale) (320m üNN). Dieser geht zunächst mit wenig Gefälle und normal geschottert bergab. Auf dem letzten kurzen Stück wird es dann steil und stufig (ist aber für geübte Biker keinerlei Problem dies zu fahren). So trifft man in 260m üNN auf die alte Strasse nach Pregasina.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2003)

@ chakotay: mein Reden, die Sache mit der "von oben Anfahrt".
aber Obacht, wenn Du so fährst mußt Du laut bike166 wie ich Dein Bike in die Vitrine stellen! Hab leider keine so große gefunden, in die ein Rad reinpaßt. Oder meint er etwa mein Auto? DAS könnte die Lösung sein! Bike nur ins Auto legen und garnicht mehr fahren. (Das könnt dem Herrn wohl so passen!)


----------



## tundk4ever (21. September 2003)

Alternative (fast besser/Schöner!!): Gleich nach dem langen Tunnel scharf nach links abbiegen, in die alte Ponale Strasse. Nach ein paar hundert Meter kommt eine Schranke. Dort das Auto abstellen, und mit dem Rad die alte Ponale zunächst bergab bis zur Verzweigung nach Pragsaina (nähe altes Rest.), und dann eben hoch nach Preagsina. Die Verzeweigun nach Pregisan, von der ich spreche, ist aich die Stelle, wo der Schotterweg, den Coyotye beschreibt ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chakotay (22. September 2003)

Die Ponalestrasse ist aber auch von oben gesperrt! Da ist nicht nur eine Schranke, sondern ein großes Zaungatter. Die "Via del Ponale" ist offiziell befahrbar. Schaut es euch einfach nochmal auf einer guten Karte an.


----------



## Snake (22. September 2003)

Richtig! Die Ponale ist auch von oben gesperrt, allerdings erst nach der Kreuzung, somit ist also nur die Auf-und Abfahrt von Riva gesperrt. Man kann also die Verbindung vom Ledrosee-Tunnel runter bis zur Kreuzung auf der Ponale, dann rechts hoch nach Pregasina bis zum Pregasina-Tunnel befahren. 

...oder den Weg, den Chakotay beschrieben hat.


----------



## Chakotay (22. September 2003)

Naja ... früher war oben nur eine ca. 1m hohe Schranke (mit Verstrebungen unten). Vorletztes Jahr ist dort ein fast 2m hohes Gatter gewesen, an dem man auch seitlich nur schwer vorbeikam. Vielleicht hat sich da wieder was geändert.
Die Ponalestrasse runter ist ja sonst ganz nett, aber so entgeht einem das kleine knifflige steile Stück der "Via del Ponale". Bei Leuten, die aber bei solchen felsigen Trailpassagen das heulen anfangen und schieben/tragen, ist aber dann eher die breite geteerte Ponalestrasse zu empfehlen.

Nach dem kleinen Bericht auf Seite 9 der BIKE 10 (Oktober 2003) wird sich das ganze hoffendlich bis mitte nächsten Jahres erledigt haben und man kann wieder von Riva aus über die Ponale zum Passo Guil und weiter.


----------



## tundk4ever (22. September 2003)

Hi Chakotay,

ja, dieses grosse Tor ist wieder weg, jetzt ist, wie früher dort obennur noch die Schranke mit den Querverstrebungen....
Ich zähle mich auch zu den Zähneklapperen, und fahre lieber die Ponale.. Das andere ist mir einfach zu steil, aber es soll ja jeder das machen (und machen können) wozu er Lust hat. Was mich aber brennend interessiert: WAS STEHT DENN IN DER BIKE??? Viele grüsse, Thomas


----------



## Chakotay (23. September 2003)

Zitat Anfang (BIKE 10/2003 Seite 9):

Gardasee: Pregasina-Strasse
*Gute Aussicht*
Das Gutachten der Geologen war vernichtend: "In der nächsten Zeit ist mit weiteren Murenabgängen zu rechnen." Die langersehnte Wiedereröffnung der Pregasina-Strasse mußte immer wieder verschoben werden. Inzwischen wurde der alte Teerbelag entfernt, die zerstörten Abschnitte aufgeschüttet und eine Zufahrtsbrücke für Biker errichtet. Jetzt müssen nur noch die gefährdeten Hänge gegen das Abrutschen gesichert werden. Nach Aussagen des Bauamtes Garda Trentino soll die Strasse ab Frühjahr 2004 - also rechtzeitig zum Bike-Festival - wieder zugänglich sein. Wenn es soweit ist, erfahrt ihr es von uns zuerst. Infos: www.gardatrentino.it

Zitat Ende


----------



## marco (29. September 2003)

die ersten 500 meter der pregasina strasse werden bald aufgemacht!
Auf italienisch unter http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8829


----------



## Snake (29. September 2003)

...kannst Du das auch übersetzen? Wäre nett...


----------



## spOOky fish (29. September 2003)

kein problem 

Die ersten 500 Meter der alten Straße des Ponale umgewandelt im Weg (und percorribile folglich auch im Fahrrad) sind bis das allgemeine innerhalb des Endes von November Oktober-erster geöffnet.  Er versichert l?assessore zu den Joböffentlichkeiten und zur all?ambientemarine Luigi.  Bis zu die Forts des Schnittes folglich der Weg würde er in den kurzen Zeiten percorribile sein müssen.  Das komplette Wieder öffnen previewed anstatt für den folgenden Frühling.  "verzögert Cer sind gewesen einiges - lassen Sie Marine zu - aber warum Entwurf der schwierigen Jobs und warum das ununterbrochene Vorhandensein von bikers, denen sie es nicht haben würden, zu uns ist, gehindertes l?intervento ist".  Bikers, dem, um zu überschreiten sie die padlocks des Löschens sprengen, oder durchaus graben sie unter dasselbe, das eine annulliert.  "diese getlteman - er setzt Marine fort - wissen, daß sie auch die ernste Straf Konsequenz riskieren".  Quelle:  Zeitung das Adige von Sonntag September 28.  Dank Mich74


----------



## Snake (29. September 2003)

Alter Angeber! Mit Babel Fish hatte ich das auch schon probiert, allerdings kommt bei manchen Sätzen die Aussage nicht ganz eindeutig rüber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (29. September 2003)

Hilfe kann das jemand VERNÜNFTIG übersetzen???


----------



## marco (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *Hilfe kann das jemand VERNÜNFTIG übersetzen??? *


- die ersten 500 m der pregasina road werden in 4 wochen spätestens freigemacht
- die biker, die JETZT dorthin fahren wollen, werden im lago geschmissen und die bikes in der mitte abgesägt ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marco _
> *...und die bikes in der mitte abgesägt ... *



die erforderlichen Eisensägen haben die Herren dann ja schon selbst im Rucksack mitgebracht...


----------



## Klausbz (30. September 2003)

Na da wollen wir mal übersetzen:
Die ersten 500 Meter der alten Ponale-Strasse wurden in einen Weg umgewandelt (befahrbar, also auch für Fahrräder) und wird Ende Oktober  Anfang November für die Öffentlichkeit freigegeben. Dies versicherte der Assessor für Umwelt & öffentliche Arbeiten Luigi Marino.
Bis zu den Gittern der Absperrung müsste der Weg also in Kürze freigegeben werden.
Die Eröffnung der gesamten Strecke ist für kommendes Frühjahr vorgesehen. Es gab Verspätungen  räumt Marino ein  weil es sich um schwierige Arbeiten handelte und die permanente Präsenz der Biker, auch wenn es verboten war, behinderten/verzögerten die Arbeiten zusätzlich. Auch Radfahrer welche die Vorhängeschlösser der Gitter knacken oder sogar die Gitter zerstören  fährt Marino weiter  müssen wissen, dass sie mit strengen Strafen zu rechnen haben.
Quelle: Lokale Tageszeitung vom 28.09.2003

Hoffe euch geholfen zu haben!

Auch eines noch, Ausrede vom Assessor hin oder her. Wenn eine Strasse gesperrt ist sollte man auch die Regeln einhalten. Ein aufgebrochenes Vorhängeschloss oder ein durchtrenntes Gitter gilt bei uns in Italien und sicherlich nicht nur bei uns als Sachbeschädigung und wird zu recht Strafrechtlich verfolgt. Also bitte die Biker sind doch zivilisierte Menschen und wollen die Natur genießen und nicht die Einheimischen am Lago verärgern.

Schönen Herbst allen !!

Klaus


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2003)

Hi,
nachdem ich vor 4 Tagen von Riva hoch zum Tremalzo wieder mal die 180 Höhenmeter schieben und tragen musste, hoffe ich nun, das es im nächsten Jahr wieder leichter geht ! 
Nur - mir fehlt der Glaube daran ... 

Aber: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ..."   

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## tundk4ever (30. September 2003)

Hallo Klausbz,

vielen Dank! Na, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, sonst besuchen wir den Herrn Assesore mal persönlich...
3 Jahre delay... nicht schlecht!

Viele grüsse,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausbz (30. September 2003)

Bericht der Lokalen Tageszeitung vom 24.09.2003
Vecchia Ponale: un ripristino al rallentatore
http://www.trentinocorrierealpi.quo...inocorrierealpi/arch_24/trento/riva/ag101.htm

Bericht der Lokalen Tageszeitung vom 27.09.2003
Cantiere violato dai bikers: scatta la tolleranza zero
http://www.trentinocorrierealpi.quo...inocorrierealpi/arch_27/trento/riva/ag104.htm

Hallo Leute habe die beiden obigen Artikel im italienischen Forum gefunden. Geschrieben standen sie in der lokalen Tageszeitung. Jetzt hier beide Übersetzen ginge zu weit, nur kleine Auszüge daraus.

Bericht vom 24.09.2003: Die alte Ponale-Strasse, eine gebremste Wiederherstellung. Der September und die Hoffnung der vielen tausend Biker, welche zur Rettung der Strasse Unterschreiben haben geht vorbei. Es wurde berechnet, dass die Erhaltungskosten für die Strasse bei etwa 50.000,- / Jahr liegen dürften. Zu recht wird es vom Journalisten in frage gestellt. Der Präsident Fabrizio Di Stasio hat vorgeschlagen für diese Kosten neue Sponsoren zu suchen, nebenbei wird über die Einführung eines Tickets für Biker gesprochen um die Kosten zu decken. Das Einverständnis mit dem Eigentümer, die Provinz Trient, folgt nach der Klärung der finanziellen Probleme, vielleicht im nächsten Frühjahr.

Bericht vom 27.09.2003: Baustelle von Bikern beschädigt, die Toleranz sinkt auf null. Bei einem Lokalaugenschein der Gemeinde Politiker wurde ein Apel an die vielen Biker, welche trotz der Absperrungen und Verbote die Strasse befahren, gerichtet: Nach unzähligen zerstörten Vorhängeschlössern, beschädigten Gittern und graben eines kleinen Tunnels unter einem Gitter ist das Maß voll und die Grenze erreicht. Marino sagt: Die Übeltäter werden Strafrechtlich verfolgt und müssen mit strengen Strafen rechen, einmal wegen Sachbeschädigung und zweitens wegen dem unerlaubten Aufenthalt auf einer Baustelle. In Italien ist das Betreten von Baustellen unbefugter Personen aus Sicherheitsgründen verboten. Es geht nicht nur um die Sicherheit der Invasoren sondern auch um die Sicherheit der Arbeiter. Die Toleranz ist auf null gesunken und ab sofort gilt das strenge Gesetz auf der Strasse.

Wir kenne ja bereits alle die Geschichten von den verhafteten Bikern. Leider ist dies in Italien möglich und von der lokalen Politik bestärkt werden die Ordnungskräfte Jagd auf die Drahtesel machen. Glaubt mir, spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, die Karpfineri (Carabinieri) verstehen keinen Spaß.

Der Bericht, welchen ich weiter oben übersetzt habe ist zwar vom 28.09.2003 aber wenn ich die beiden älteren Berichte lese wird die Hoffnung erneut gedämpft.

Schöne Grüße aus dem sehr herbstlich Südtirol!

Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klausbz _
> *Bericht vom 27.09.2003: Baustelle von Bikern beschädigt, die Toleranz sinkt auf null. Bei einem Lokalaugenschein der Gemeinde Politiker wurde ein Apel an die vielen Biker, welche trotz der Absperrungen und Verbote die Strasse befahren, gerichtet: Nach unzähligen zerstörten Vorhängeschlössern, beschädigten Gittern und graben eines kleinen Tunnels unter einem Gitter ist das Maß voll und die Grenze erreicht. *



@tundk4ever
Soviel zu Deiner Philosphie "immer her mit dem Bolzenschneider"...

Nix für ungut
Gruß
TOM


----------



## socke (30. September 2003)

kann klausbz nur zustimmen. von unserer gruppe wurden vor 2 jahren 4 leute für 4 stunden eingebuchtet. der spass hat dann auch noch 640,- DM gekostet.


----------



## tundk4ever (30. September 2003)

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank, halte uns Bitte auf dem Laufenden. Vielleichts sollte man mal mit "Bike" etc. reden, wegen dem Sponsoring? Ich frag dort einfach mal an!

Gruss Thomas

Hallo TOM,

tja da unten war schon immer Krieg, und der Tremalzo ist ja auch eine alte Militärstrasse. Ich sehe mich da als Freiheitskämpfer für die Ponale. Schwanz einziehen gilt nicht, die müssen mich erst mal kriegen

Spezieller Gruss an TOM von Anarcho-Thomas


----------



## tundk4ever (30. September 2003)

Hi Socke,

war das auf der Ponale?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## All-Mountain (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *Hallo TOM,
> 
> tja da unten war schon immer Krieg, und der Tremalzo ist ja auch eine alte Militärstrasse. Ich sehe mich da als Freiheitskämpfer für die Ponale. Schwanz einziehen gilt nicht, die müssen mich erst mal kriegen
> ...



Aha, eine Militärstraße deshalb Na das sind ja klare Worte. Dann viel Glück bei Deinen nächsten Lago-Urlauben...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## tundk4ever (30. September 2003)

Danke. Aber du holst mich raus, wenn sie mich doch kriegen. Ok?


----------



## socke (1. Oktober 2003)

hi thomas,

ja das war auf der ponale. glaub das war damals im mai beim bikefestival. sind ziemlich viele leute rauf. die polizei stand mit einigen autos am unteren tor. war damals nicht so stabil bzw. war an der seite gut zu übersteigen. als wir bei der abfahrt das polizeiaufgebot bemerkten fuhren wir wieder rauf und sind den pfad runter. die 4 "bezahler" wollten aber nicht mit und sind trotzdem übers tor runter. war nicht wirklich die gute idee.


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tundk4ever _
> *Danke. Aber du holst mich raus, wenn sie mich doch kriegen. Ok? *



Vorschlag:
Du verlangst auf der Polizeistation in Verona nach Deiner Verhaftung einfach statt des üblichen Telefongesprächs einen Internetzugang. Dann postest Du hier was rein.

Wir bilden dann ein tundk4ever-IBC-Befreiungstruppe fahren runter na Verona überfallen die Polizeidisnstelle und befreien Dich.

Danach können wir drüber ein Buch schreiben, das Buch verfilmen lassen und werden noch alle reich dabei.

Wie hört sich das an?


----------



## dr.s (1. Oktober 2003)

bis zur Ponaleschlucht fährt man 2km durch Tunnels, die alte Ponalestraße liegt dann etwa 140hm über dem See!

nein Danke!!

Alternative: mit dem Auto zum Ledrosee.
In Molina kann man am See ca 200m links entlang kostenlos parken, gegenüber sind Cafes. 

Von dort bis zum Pregasinatunnel abfahren (von 650hm auf 340hm) und anschließend die landschaftlich außerordentlich reizvolle Tremalzo-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2003)

Ok, Alternativen gibt's viele ! Aber einer der Klassiker am Lago ist nun mal die Moser Tour 40 - Tremalzo 4. Und die sieht die Anfahrt mit dem Auto nicht vor.  
Gut, eigentlich gehört die Schiebe-/Tragepassage durch das Ponaletal (übrigens ziemlich genau 180 Hm) auch nicht dazu, aber zum einen ist nach 15 Minuten auch schon wieder alles vorbei und zum anderen ist die gleiche Passage runter zum Teil sehr geil fahrbar ! Und da ich ja vom Ledrotal runterkomme, kann ich den ebenfalls sehr guten und voll fahrbaren Trail links vom Eingang des Pregasina-Tunnels gleich noch mitnehmen. 
Heute vor einer Woche hatte ich die Schiebe-/Tragepassage genau um diese Zeit gerade hinter mit (ich darf gar nicht daran denken und könnt' heulen ...)    und eine der schönsten und atemberaubendsten Teilstücke noch vor mir: die Strecke zwischen Passo Rocchetta und Passo Nota !

Beim Gedanken daran könnte ich mir vor Begeisterung die Finger wundschreiben - wenn nicht meine Tastatur schon vor Sehnsucht vollgeheult wäre ...

Wer auch immer dort unten ist - ich beneide Euch !

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Snake (2. Oktober 2003)

> Wer auch immer dort unten ist - ich beneide Euch !



...geht mir ähnlich. Anstatt auf den Trails zu ackern, sitze ich hier im stickigen Büro und guck auf das trübe Wetter


----------



## tundk4ever (2. Oktober 2003)

Einfach Klasse die Idee, so wie in dem Truckerfilm vor 20 Jahren, den Namen habe ich vergessen...


----------



## marco (23. November 2003)

neuheiten:

Il consiglio di Molina ha deliberato il finanziamento dell'opera che completa l'itinerario del Ponale 
Da antico sentiero a pista per biker 
Si ripristina il percorso che univa il Garda alla Val di Ledro 


MOLINA. Gran parte dell'antico sentiero che un tempo collegava la Valle di Ledro al porto del Ponale, seguendo la forra dell'omonimo torrente, diventerà un percorso per i biker. La prima parte di un itinerario di sei chilometri, già progettato, che attraverserà l'intero territorio ledrense fino ad arrivare fino al lago d'Ampola. Chi avrà ancora fiato, potrà proseguire verso l'altipiano di Tremalzo e Tremosine, o scendere a Storo e nelle Giudicarie. 
Ma, soprattutto, il nuovo itinerario rappresenterà la valida continuazione al costruendo sentiero ciclo-pedonale che inizia a Riva ed interessa il versante dello Sperone seguendo la dismessa statale ledrense. I biker, quando raggiungeranno il bivio della vecchia strada per Pregasina, preferiranno certamente imboccheranno il rinnovato percorso del Ponale. Sarebbe da irresponsabili avventurarsi lungo le famigerate «zete» e la vecchia carreggiata, dove incombe in continuazione il pericolo di frane, per sbucare all'uscita della galleria «Agnese». Il nuovo tracciato per mountain bike è un'idea dell'amministrazione comunale di Molina, il cui civico consesso ha deliberato l'altra sera di finanziarne la progettazione, mentre il Servizio Ripristino Ambientale della Provincia si accollerà l'esecuzione. I lavori inizieranno il prossimo giugno e si concluderanno in due anni. Il sindaco Franco Brighenti ha spiegato che con questo l'intervento si vuole allontare i ciclisti dalla trafficata statale ledrense. Sarà interessata la parte del secolare sentiero compresa tra località Porcil, all'altezza del ponte della vecchia strada per Pregasina, e la zona del campo sportivo di Molina. Il percorso si congiungerà con la passeggiata che arriva al lago di Ledro, da dove è possibile raggiungere in tranquillità la media ed alta valle attraverso Pur. 
L'antico sentiero del Ponale con il sottostante porto fu utilizzato dal Medioevo al 1851, quando per iniziativa di Giacomo Cis venne realizzata la strada dello Sperone sul versante opposto. Il tracciato è ancora evidente con l'acciottolato e gli scalini scavati nella roccia nella parte ripida, che dal Garda si arrampica al «capitel de la cros», oltre Porcil. Poi diventa pianeggiante ed un cippo rammenta che nel 1746 il sentiero fu trasformato in una carrozzabile. In uno stupendo ambiente naturale e panoramico si possono scorgere ruderi di alcune costruzioni, una calchera e lo scheletro di una centrale elettrica. Al ponte della provinciale per Pregasina, la ciclabile costeggerà il torrente Ponale e tra il verde giungerà a Pré dove s'innesterà nella strada campestre dei Tonini fino al capitello di S.Antonio, sotto la statale ed all'altezza di Barcesino. Verrà quindi utilizzato il viottolo che collega l'alveo del Ponale e porta al campo sportivo di Molina. 

quelle: http://www.trentinocorrierealpi.quo...inocorrierealpi/arch_23/trento/riva/ag301.htm


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2003)

Klasse, aber kann das mal jemand (zumindest zusammenfassend) übersetzen?

Grüße
AM


----------



## Klausbz (24. November 2003)

Hallo Leute will es mal übersetzen:

Der Rat von Molina hat die Finanzierung der Fertigstellungsarbeiten der Ponalestrasse genehmigt. Der alte Weg wird zum Radweg umgebaut, man stellt die Verbindung Riva  Ledro Tal wieder komplett her.

Molina: (zusammenfassend) Der alte Weg, welcher einst Riva mit dem Ledro Tal verband, wird ein Radweg. Die ersten 6 Kilometer einer Route, schon projektiert, welche bis zum lago dAmpola führen und dann weiter ins Tremalzo Gebiet. Es wäre unverantwortlich eine Weg frei zu geben an welchem die Gefahr von Muren herrsche, so wurde von der Gemeinde Molina eine neue Trasse vorgeschlagen. Die Arbeiten beginnen Juni 2004 und werden in zwei Jahren abgeschlossen sein. Mit diesem Weg sollen die Radfahrer von der Hauptstrasse weck gebracht werden.
Die neue Trasse verläuft über den alten Weg zwischen Porcil, auf der Höhe der alten Brücke der Pregasinastrasse und dem Sportplatz von Molino. Weiter über den Wanderweg zum Ledrosee, von wo aus das mittlere und hohe Tal über Pur erreicht werden kann.
Der Weg wurde vom Mittelalter bis ca. 1851 als Verbindungsweg genützt.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2003)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an!

Vor allem, daß endlich auch eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden soll, abseits der engen und stark frequentierten Straße gefahrlos aufwärts zu fahren. Bergab war ja nie das Problem, da haben wir früher so manches Auto versägt.
Mit der Zeit hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr, soviel Hm auf Teer "sinnlos" zu vernichten und bin lange nicht mehr Richtung Pregasina/Rochetta gefahren. Dieses Jahr hab ich dann endlich die Muße gefunden, mir eine Route abseits der Straße zu suchen und war begeistert.


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2003)

Hallo!
Hört sich nicht so gut an. D.h. ca. 2006 kann man den Weg wieder benutzen. Nix mit naechstes Frühjahr 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## tundk4ever (24. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

das klingt ja alles ganz schön Kacke, gelinde ausgedrückt!
Wenn ich das so richtig verstehe, dann wird die alte Ponale
Strasse gar nicht mehr aufgemacht (weil isse wohl zu gefährlich und unverantwortlich..) und stand dessen wollen die Tifosi so einen uralten Weg als Radweg ausbauen. Ich kenne den Weg nicht, der muss vermutlich komplett neu gemacht werden, und das mit 2ßß6 wird sich wohl bis 2060 hinziehen, und dann könen wir, wenn überhaupt den Weg in unserem Elektro Rollstuhl hochfahren. Geile Vorstellung!

Ein etwas ratloser Thomas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (25. November 2003)

warum haben die dann überhaupt die auffahrt zur alten straße wieder so schön hergerichtet, wenn sie eh für immer geschlossen werden soll?!

oder haben wir alle da etwas mißverstanden...?


----------



## Snake (25. November 2003)

Weiß jemand, welcher alte Pfad das genau ist?

Irgendwie kenne ich den überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2003)

Wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstehe, geht es nicht um das Stück zwischen Riva und Ponalebach, sondern um die Weiterführung von dort Richtung Ledrosee und Lago d'Ampola. Dort soll eine neue Trasse angelegt werden.
Der untere Teil der Ponale bleibt so, wie er ist.

Das ist meine Interpretation von Klausbz' Zusammenfassung.

Das hieße auch, dass für  den unteren Teil keine Wartezeit mehr bis 2006 erfoderlich ist. Schließlich wurde die Wiedereröffnung schon häufig angekündigt.

Daniel


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2003)

Sehe ich genauso wie fubbes. Der einzige Alternativzugang wäre doch durch die Ponaleschlucht, und da kann man wohl kaum hochfahren, auch wenn der Weg ausgebaut werden sollte. 
Was die wohl bauen bzw. ausbauen wollen, dürfte der Teil oberhalb des Straßenabzweigs zum Pregasinatunnel sein. Dort gibts ja einen Weg, der aber auch einige Tragepassagen  beinhaltet. Evtl. wird ja ein ganz neuer Weg angelegt, der bergauf auch gut fahrbar ist.
Platz dafür wäre nur auf der Südseite der Fahrstraße, zwischen Biacesa, Prè und Molina. Dort gibt es jedoch viel abgezäunten Privatgrund und zB. eine Fischzucht, die man auf dem jetzigen Weg über die Tragepassagen umgehen muß.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. November 2003)

Bin jetzt auch völlig verwirrt ! Welche (fahrbare !) andere Möglichkeit durch das Ponaletal als die alte Ponalestraße hinauf zum Ledrosee sollte es geben ? Ich dachte immer, ich kenne mich aus ... ;-((
Kann mir eigentlich auch nur vorstellen, dass es der Weg ist, den Enrgy anführt. Aber ich denke, um den ging es in diesem Beitrag eigentlich nicht !? 
Entscheidend für mich ist die Strecke Riva --> Pregasina. Wenn das geht, komme ich auch problemlos an den Ledrosee.

Bleibt wohl nichts anderes als Jahr für Jahr, Monat für Monat mal in Riva am Tunneleingang vorbeizuschauen ...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2003)

So schwer ist das garnicht!
Wenn die Wege fertig und offen sind, hätte man folgende Möglichkeiten, zum Ledrosee zu kommen:

Man fährt über die untere Ponalestraße bis zur Ponalebrücke. dort ergeben sich dann 3 Varianten:

1. geradeaus nach Pregasina und über den Passo Rochetta
2. hinter der Ponalebrücke rechts den Karrenweg hoch zum unteren Eingang des Pregasinatunnels
3. Vor der Ponalebrücke rechts hoch zum Ende des langen Straßentunnels

Variante 2+3 treffen sich dann ungefähr am Straßenabzweig nach Pregasina. 
Und genau hier begänne nun der neue Weg durchs obere Ponaletal abseits der Straße.
Wer nämlich bislang über die enge und stark befahrene Straße oder gar durch den langen Tunnel  zum Ledrosee hinauf ist, kann dann auch oberhalb der Ponalestraße weiter abseits der Autos bergauf kommen (auf der Südseite der Straße, dort wo "Biacesa" und "T. Ponale" steht)

Das ist soweit meine Theorie der ganzen Sache. Bergab bin ich dieses Jahr schon von Prè kommend den Weg gefahren, wie gesagt zum Teil Tragepassagen wegen Fischzucht-Umgehung. Evtl. wird da ja zwischen den Grundstücken etwas freigegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausbz (25. November 2003)

Marco, ci poi prego spiegare come si deve capire la nuova tracciata del sentiero. Io non lo posso, perché sono soltanto qualche volta in questa zona. Sai qualcosa della prima parte del sentiero, vecchia strada del  Ponale, lo riaprono in primavera o si deve ancora aspettare.  O forse ha la vecchia strada niente da fare con il progetto del comune Molina di Ledro.

Grazie e cordiali saluti

Klaus


----------



## Klausbz (25. November 2003)

Hallo Leute, bin den Weg selbst nie gefahren und bin auch kein super Kenner der Gegend, nur so viel zur Beschreibung (Übersetzt):
Der antike Ponaleweg wurde vom Mittelalter bis 1851 genutzt. Auf initiative von Giacomo Cis wurde 1851 die Sperone Strasse auf der gegenüberliegenden Hangseite fertiggestellt. Die Trasse ist immer noch ersichtlich, mit ihrem Kopfsteinpflaster und den Treppchen in den Fels geschlagen, welche vom Garda bis zum capitel de la cros hochklettert, über Porcil. Dann wird der Weg flacher und ab einem Grenzstein aus dem Jahre 1746 wurde der Weg zu einem Karrenweg ausgebaut. An der Brücke der Provinzstrasse nach Pregasina überquert der Radweg den Ponalebach und durch das Grün wird Pré erreicht wo der Weg in die Strasse campestre dei Tonini einmündet und bis zum capitello di S.Antonio führt, unterhalb der Staatsstrasse auf der Höhe von Barcesino. Es wird der Steg benützt der das Flussbett Ponale überquert und zum Sportplatz von Molina führt.

Hoffe es wurde halbwegs verständlich, aber bitte fragt mich jetzt nicht wo das genau ist. Habe diese Frage bereits an Marco gestellt.

Klaus


----------



## tundk4ever (25. November 2003)

Ok Leute (energy, Klausbz),

das klingt logisch und einleuchtend. Aber dem zu Folge MUSS ja dann auf alle Fälle die alte Ponale Starße bis zu der Vergabelung auf alle Fälle freigegeben werden. Fragt sicht nur wann..?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## marco (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klausbz _
> 
> Hoffe es wurde halbwegs verständlich, aber bitte fragt mich jetzt nicht wo das genau ist. Habe diese Frage bereits an Marco gestellt.
> 
> Klaus [/B]



auf der karte als roter pfad als "via del ponale" eingezeichnet. Bei der schlucht geht man rechts hoch. Bin den pfad schon runter gefahren. Teilweise sehr verfallen und jetzt ist es unmöglich, dort hochzufahren.

Die alte ponalestr. bis zur brücke sollte bis zum bike festival geöffnet werden


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marco _
> *
> 
> Die alte ponalestr. bis zur brücke sollte bis zum bike festival geöffnet werden *



Das wäre doch schon ein ganz bedeutender Fortschritt !
Dann lasst uns doch mal eine Kerze aufstellen und hoffen , dass wir uns in 12 Monaten nicht wieder über das gleiche Thema austauschen/ärgern.  

Viele Grüße und Ride on

Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Februar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Man fährt über die untere Ponalestraße bis zur Ponalebrücke. dort ergeben sich dann 3 Varianten:
> 
> 1. geradeaus nach Pregasina und über den Passo Rochetta
> 2. hinter der Ponalebrücke rechts den Karrenweg hoch zum unteren Eingang des Pregasinatunnels
> 3. Vor der Ponalebrücke rechts hoch zum Ende des langen Straßentunnels



Hallo,
vieleicht bin ich zu blöd aber irgendie verwirrt mich die letzte Diskussion eigentlich nur immer mehr.

Konkrete Frage: 
Ist die oben von Energy erwähnte Variante 1 die klassische Strecke wie im Moser beschrieben oder muss man über irgendwelche seltsamen Trage oder Schiebestrecken, um von Riva aus nach Pregasina zu kommen? Ja oder nein?

verwirrte Grüße
TOM


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Februar 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die oben von Energy erwähnte Variante 1 die klassische Strecke wie im Moser beschrieben oder muss man über irgendwelche seltsamen Trage oder Schiebestrecken, um von Riva aus nach Pregasina zu kommen? Ja oder nein?
> verwirrte Grüße
> TOM



Jein!   
Das Problem könnte sein, dass Du nicht weißt, wo Energy's "Standort" ist, wenn er die Variante 1 beschreibt. Ich denke, er beschreibt die Strecke nicht vom Seeufer aus, sondern schon auf 250m Höhe ab einer kleinen Brücke über dem Ponaletal. Und von dort aus hat man genau die drei Möglichkeiten, die er beschreibt.
Zu Deiner konkreten Frage: Welche "klassische" Moser-Tour meinst Du ? Willst Du zum Tremalzo? Dann könnte es die Tour "Tremalzo 4" sein. Ist aber auch völlig egal, welche es ist. Von Riva aus nach Pregasina hast Du mit dem Bike nur die Wahl, Dich durch den endlos langen, abgas-verseuchten Tunnel zu quälen (weiß aber nicht, ob man das überhaupt darf) oder die Trage- und Schiebepassage, die Energy in seinem Kartenausschnitt beschreibt (die ist aber kein Problem: nach ca. 180hm und 15 Minuten ist alles vorbei). 
Der Einstieg in diese Schiebe- und Tragepassage ist nach ca. 1,5km vom Hafen Riva aus Richtung Limone durch den gut beleuchteten Tunnel. Wenn man linker Hand wieder den See sieht, ein verfallenes Hotel und ein Metallgeländer und dann auch noch rechts einen ca. 80cm breiten Aufgang, ist man an dem Cascata del Ponale und richtig! 
Lt. Nachrichtenlage soll die Ponalestraße jedoch ab Riva im Juni wieder öffnen (doch das glaube ich erst, wenn ich auf ihr fahre und mich jemand kneift ...    ). Dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.

Du kannst aber auch von Riva Richtung Ledro-See mit dem Auto bis hinter den langen Tunnel fahren, dort parken, rechts am Tunnel vorbei die alte Ponalestraße ein Stück hinab fahren und am von Energy beschriebenen Standort eine der drei Varianten wählen.

Ich hoffe, nicht zur weiteren Verwirrung beigetragen zu haben.   

Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Februar 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Jein!
> Ich hoffe, nicht zur weiteren Verwirrung beigetragen zu haben.
> 
> Stefan



@Stefan
Ja! Aber ich glaube Du hast mich jetzt falsch verstanden oder ich hab mich zu schwammig ausgedrückt.

Um weitere Missverständnisse auszuräumen: Ich bin die Passo Rochetta Tour letztes Jahr gefahren. Das erste Stück bin ich dabei auf den von dir erwähnten Ponale-Bach-Trail rauf.

Ich bin jetzt bei den drei Alternativen von einer erfolgten Wiedereröffnung (wie diskutiert) ausgegangen. Mir geht es dabei speziell um das Stück Ponale Straße vom Seeufer gleich hinter Riva bis man unterhalb von Pragsina auf die Fahrstraße stößt (=Moser Tour Tremalzo 4, WW1-3). 
Mich würde interessieren ob, wenn die Ponale "wiedereröffnet" ist, dieses Stück komplett, ohne auf Trage oder Schiebestrecken auszuweichen, gefahren werden kann. Der obere Teil war ja nie gesperrt, nur der Einstieg unten bei Riva war nicht möglich)

Also nochmal ein Versuch:
Ist es nach erfolgter Wiedereröffnung möglich das oben beschriebene Stück Ponale Straße zu fahren? Ja oder Nein?

Bitte Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, (denn ich bin zum Festival wieder unten)

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Mr.Chili (11. Februar 2004)

Tom     JA und noch mal JA

Ob das Tor aber zum Festi. offen is weis ich net.
Wie scho hier erwähnt soll ab Juni ganz offen sein.
Bin Ostern am Letro und kann dann ja berichten.
Hatte letztes Jahr an Ostern scho mal das Glück
das das Ding offen war, und konnte dann natürlich 
nicht wiederstehen. Hab aber dann an der Mecky
erfahren das ich nur schwein hatte.

Mfg


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2004)

Hallöle!

Ja, wenn die Straße wieder geöffnet wird, kann man wieder ganz normal von Riva aus hochfahren. In einem anderen Thread war kürzlich ein Foto der regionalen Presse drin. Dort konnte man schön den Rückbau der (ehemaligen) Straße erkennen: kein Teer mehr, keine Leitplanken oder Mäuerchen mehr, dafür zum Abgrund hin ein kleiner aufgeschütteter Wall. Für Dropper also der ideale "finale" Kicker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (12. Februar 2004)

Ich musste 2000, als die Ponale noch offen war, die Tremalzo4-Tour wegen eines Gewitters abbrechen. 

Hab mir damals geschworen die Tour bei nächster Gelegenheit nachzuholen. 

Dann kam die Sprerre...

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Februar 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich musste 2000, als die Ponale noch offen war, die Tremalzo4-Tour wegen eines Gewitters abbrechen.
> Hab mir damals geschworen die Tour bei nächster Gelegenheit nachzuholen.
> Dann kam die Sprerre...
> Grüße
> TOM



Als ich sie vor vielen Jahren erstmals gefahren bin, war sie meine erste Tour, die über 2.000 Höhenmeter ging und es gab auf der alten Ponalestraße noch regen Autoverkehr! Ich kam mir danach unsterblich vor. Die 30 km bergauf, fast immer auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, haben mir damals ganz schön zugesetzt. Oben am letzten Tunnel, bevor Du runter zum Rifugio Garda fährst, hatte ich eine Rollzeit von fast 5 Stunden und Krämpfe in den Beinen bereits seit einigen Kurven. Aber nach der obligatorischen Portion Spaghetti war jedoch alles wieder grün.
Wenn Du diese Tour noch nicht gefahren bist - fahr' sie unbedingt bei schönem Wetter und starte früh morgens, wenn die Sicht noch gut ist am See. Du wirst mit einzigartigen Fernblicken Richtung Süden belohnt und bei etwas Glück kannst Du sogar das Mittelmeer sehen.
Es ist wirklich eine "Supertour" (Moser) ...  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## TomasS (13. Februar 2004)

in der neuen BIKE wird berichtet, dass die Ponale nicht an Ostern, sondern erst im Juni wieder legal befahrbar sein soll.

Tomas


----------



## derJens (13. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Ich fahre ende März, Anfang April mit nem Freund an den Gardasee zum Biken. Was mich jetzt brennend interessiert ist, was der letzte Stand der Ponale Straße ist. Ist sie offen und schon wieder zu? Ist sie vielleicht doch nicht aufgemacht worden? Fragen über Fragen  

cheers,
jens


----------



## derJens (13. Februar 2004)

TomasS schrieb:
			
		

> in der neuen BIKE wird berichtet, dass die Ponale nicht an Ostern, sondern erst im Juni wieder legal befahrbar sein soll.
> 
> Tomas



gut, hat sich erledigt


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Februar 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich sie vor vielen Jahren erstmals gefahren bin, war sie meine erste Tour, die über 2.000 Höhenmeter ging und es gab auf der alten Ponalestraße noch regen Autoverkehr! Ich kam mir danach unsterblich vor. Die 30 km bergauf, fast immer auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, haben mir damals ganz schön zugesetzt. Oben am letzten Tunnel, bevor Du runter zum Rifugio Garda fährst, hatte ich eine Rollzeit von fast 5 Stunden und Krämpfe in den Beinen bereits seit einigen Kurven. Aber nach der obligatorischen Portion Spaghetti war jedoch alles wieder grün.
> Wenn Du diese Tour noch nicht gefahren bist - fahr' sie unbedingt bei schönem Wetter und starte früh morgens, wenn die Sicht noch gut ist am See. Du wirst mit einzigartigen Fernblicken Richtung Süden belohnt und bei etwas Glück kannst Du sogar das Mittelmeer sehen.
> Es ist wirklich eine "Supertour" (Moser) ...
> 
> ...


Hey Stefan,
da wird mir ja der Mund ganz wässrig wenn ich das lese (der Sabber tropft schon auf die Tastatur  )
Ich bin die Tremalzo3-Tour dann im Folgejahr gefahren. Die geht von Molina aus hoch. Da dürfte der obere Teil identisch sein. 
Der Klassiker ist und bleibt aber vom Seeufer über die Ponale hoch bis zum Tremalzo. 
Wenn die den Tunnel im Juni tatsächlich wieder aufmachen werde ich wohl extra deshalb nochmal zum Lago runterfahren (Gott sei dank wohn ich jetzt in München, da sind die Wege kürzer...)
TOM


----------



## tundk4ever (15. Februar 2004)

Na dann hoffen wir (mal wieder)....
Ich glaubs auch erst, wenn ich fahre und jemand kneifft mich.
Gruss Thomas
S (Plane schon mal mit Juni..


----------



## MATTESM (18. Februar 2004)

aktuelle info, kundgetan heute 18.2. auf der CBR München am stand der region trentino: öffnung der ponale soll angeblich schon wieder verschoben worden sein, man spricht von september... mehr wann auch immer mehr bekannt wird... wer weiss was? 
grüße m


----------



## tundk4ever (19. Februar 2004)

Diese Sch... Itaker, den treiben mich noch in den Wahnsinn. Werde also doch wieder Ketten durchsägen müssen, Poliziten über den Hufen fahren müssen, und was weiss ich nicht alles....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (20. Februar 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Sch... Itaker, den treiben mich noch in den Wahnsinn. Werde also doch wieder Ketten durchsägen müssen, Poliziten über den Hufen fahren müssen, und was weiss ich nicht alles....




ruhig brauner...


----------



## dubbel (20. Februar 2004)

italien könnte so schön sein, wenn nur die vielen ausländer nicht wären...


----------



## marco (22. Februar 2004)

im "Corriere delle Alpi" streiten sich die leute von riva über die ponalestrasse. Anscheinend die "strasse" ist jetzt nur noch 1 meter breit. Man kann sich vorstellen was passiert, wenn 2 biker, die in der gegenrichtung fahren, sich hier treffen. Zum schweigen der wanderer. 

Es ist ein skandal was am gardasee (arco & ponale) passiert. Diese leute haben sich keine touristen verdiennt. 

Wer italienisch kann:



> Per il Comitato Cis è meglio portare a casa il recupero «pedonale»
> 
> RIVA. Il grido dallarme degli albergatori sulle prospettive di utilizzo del «sentiero» Ponale, che nel giro di qualche mese dovrebbe tornare percorribile, sta sollevando reazioni contrastanti nella platea di futuri possibili fruitori. Da una parte il Comitato Giacomo Cis, dallaltra il mondo più strettamente legato al bike ed alle ricadute turistiche del fenomeno delle due ruote: sullo sfondo la certezza ormai acquisita che non arriverà mai lok ufficiale al transito delle biciclette verso la val di Ledro.
> Ma anche la consapevolezza che il turismo rivano, ed altogardesano in genere, non più in grado di reggersi solo sul lago, è debitore duna porzione non indifferente dei suoi successi proprio allo sport: surf (in calo), arrampicata sportiva ed, appunto, mountain bike. Il che porta a concludere che la chiusura della vecchia Ponale alle due ruote, provocherebbe contraccolpi pesanti. Davanti a questo scenario, la scelta del Comitato Giacomo Cis, è quella duna specie di linea morbida, allitaliana. Lasciamo che la provincia completi il «sentiero», poco più dun metro di larghezza fra due tomi di terra, lo apra al transito pedonale, esponendo ben in vista il divieto assoluto di utilizzo ciclistico, destinato più che ad impedire fisicamente il passaggio, a scaricare qualunque responsabilità nelleventualità che, una volta o laltra, qualche sasso precipiti dalla montagna sulla testa di chi transita a suo rischio e pericolo (esattamente come accade per i sentieri di montagna). La posizione dellaltro fronte è rissunta bene da Ugo Perini, conosciutissimo titolare dun negozio di bike a san Giorgio, secondo il quale è inaccettabile lequivoco in base al quale nessuno vedrà mai i bikers pedalare a frotte sulla ex Ponale. «Si sa benissimo che quella strada è essenziale per alimentare il turismo della Busa, come i numerosi sentieri che lassessore Miori pretenderebbe di chiudere. Se i divieti fossero fatti rispettare sul serio, sarebbe una mazzata per leconomia. Ma non è ammissibile che i politici si nascondano dietro un dito per non assumersi responsabilità. Visto che non si può rinunciare alla dotazione di infrastrutture, occorre che si trovi la strada della chiarezza. Meglio lasciar stare tutto piuttosto che spendere barche di soldi per opere che non abbiano un fine autentico, dichiarato, chiaro». Lesatto contrario di quanto sostiene il comitato, consapevole che la provincia non ha mai parlato dun percorso ciclabile, sempre ufficialmente escluso, ma disposto ad accettare laccomodamento.
> ...


----------



## tundk4ever (22. Februar 2004)

jawoll ja, kann ich nur 100% recht geben!!! Allerdings macht die gegend einfach süchtig...   Sind wir wieder beim Thema: Aufruhr und Widerstand  Und irgendwann klappt es dann auch, mit den Italianos..   und alle sind


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2004)

Lange wird das keine Sucht mehr sein, wenn man dann nur noch 3 Touren fahren kann! Irgendwie bleibt ja bald nur noch der Monte Baldo und Ri. San Giovanni, wo man bequem mit dem Radl hin kann. Altissimo bzw. 601 ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache und San Giovanni ist ja wirklich langweilig. Für das ganze Tremalzo Gebiet braucht man irgendwie eine Beförderungsmöglichkeit, außer man ist lebensmüde und fährt durch den Tunnel und die Pianauras waren letzten Sommer schon deutlich mehr frequentiert als die Jahre zuvor. Aber ich glaube, es gibt mittlerweile schon viele, die den Lago boykottieren und sie werden´schon merken! Ich finde es wirklich nur sehr ärgerlich, dass die Bike nach wie vor Ihr Bikefestival dort abhält, anstatt Druck auszuüben! Und dann verkaufen sie die Sperrungen noch mit toller neuer Streckenführung! Das ist wohl der totale Hohn.  
Aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, fahr´n wir halt woanders hin!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Februar 2004)

@Marco

Leider bin ich des Italienischen nicht so mächtig. Kannst Du bitte kurz zusammenfassen, was in dem Artikel der "Corriere delle Alpi" steht ?

Stefan

P.S.: Deine Landsleute machen mich noch wahnsinnig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (23. Februar 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco
> 
> Leider bin ich des Italienischen nicht so mächtig. Kannst Du bitte kurz zusammenfassen, was in dem Artikel der "Corriere delle Alpi" steht ?
> 
> ...



zusammenfassung: der neue weg ist 1 meter breit, ziemlich wenig für wanderer und biker oder sogar für 2 biker, die sich entgegenkommen. Enzo Bassetti zweifelt an das versprechen, dass die strasse für die biker geöffnet wird (nur für wanderer?).


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Februar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> .... Enzo Bassetti zweifelt an das versprechen, dass die strasse für die biker geöffnet wird (nur für wanderer?).



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Signore Bassetti irrt ...   

Danke nochmals
Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (24. Februar 2004)

hier ein artikel, der letzte woche für gehörig brennstoff gesorgt hat. wenn ich das richtig verstehe (marco check das mal...), dann wird (a) entgegen allen bekundungen die ponale für WANDERER geöffnet und (b) diese vorgabe aus trento war schon seit geraumer zeit klar...

ich bin ja gegen all diese polemischen versuche, hier druck zu machen, aber als ich das gehört hatte, war mir nach einer großen fetten bombe... marco, auch wenn sich die bike solange sie mit dem festival mit dem gardasee assoziiert wird ins eigene bein schießt, aber hier sollte doch weiter stimmung gemacht werden. möglichst konstruktuv, wenns möglich ist, habe nur das gefühl dass das gar nicht mehr geht...

mattesm

ZITAT aus dem l´Adige:

«la ponale sarà solo un sentiero pedonale»
transito vietato ai bikers
la decisione è stata presa


il destino della vecchia strada del ponale è segnato. ma non da oggi, non da ieri. da qualche bel mese se non almeno un anno. sentiero pedonale sì, alla stregua dei tanti sentieri di montagna gestiti dalla sat (che questo però non l´ha voluto) ma di poter ritornare a percorrerlo con la bici o con la mountain-bike non se ne parla nemmeno. il messaggio, chiarissimo, arriva da trento ma sostanzialmente non è una novità. in tal senso andavano gli impegni assunti per sbloccare la situazione e arrivare alla riapertura di uno dei tratti paesaggistici e storici più suggestivi dell´alto garda, in tal senso parlano chiaro e tondo le carte del progetto licenziato da ben due conferenze dei servizi provinciali. e tra le carte c´è il fondamentale parere legale assunto dalla provincia che ha sempre sostenuto e sostiene che una strada o un sentiero aperto ai bikers comporta, nel caso di qualche sciagura (che nessuno si augura), responsabilità di carattere penale per i dirigenti provinciali che hanno messo la loro firma e la loro faccia in calce ad una decisione di questo genere. se si tratta di un normale sentiero di montagna (dove il transito delle bici e delle mountain-bike è vietato) la responsabilità penale è nulla; tutt´altra cosa invece se si configura la possibilità di una strada transitabile per le due ruote. e nessuno a trento, ma anche a riva o a molina di ledro, ha giustamente intenzione di finire sotto processo. così sarà. «e così è stato - affermano da palazzo pretorio - ci sono pareri legali e conferenze di servizi che parlano in tal senso. non da oggi. altro che ambiguità!».
«ambiguità» era il termine al quale è ricorso in un recente editoriale sul giornalino dell´unione commercio e turismo enzo bassetti, assessore a riva ma anche membro della stessa unione. un articolo nel quale bassetti ha sollevato forti perplessità sull´intervento di ripristino della vecchia sede stradale e sulla possibilità che il nuovo sentiero sia usufruibile anche dai bikers. da trento ma anche dal comune fanno osservare che questa «più che una paura è una certezza» perchè di bici sulla nuova ponale non ne dovranno transitare.
del resto dalla conferenza dei servizi il messaggio era già arrivato chiarissimo nella primavera scorsa. allora, in sede di approvazione del progetto, venne tra l´altro bocciata l´osservazione della commissione edilizia comunale che riteneva «troppo stretta» la larghezza di un metro e 20 per la carreggiata della nuova strada. e formulò la richiesta di allargare la sede stradale ad almeno il doppio, così da consentire l´eventuale transito di mezzi di soccorso. l´istanza rivana venne bocciata e si andò avanti. ora l´intervento di ripristino è stato quasi ultimato e la riapertura è previsto entro la primavera di quest´anno. intanto sull´argomento interviene con un´interpellanza anche il consigliere di opposizione piergiogiorgio zambotti che chiede al sindaco appunto quando la strada verrà riaperta ma «soprattutto se sarà fruibile anche dai ciclisti visto il ridimensionamento della carreggiata». «il problema perà - prosegue zambotti - riguarda la convinzione che la nostra amministrazione comunale ripone nel valore dato e da dare al turismo legato ai bikers. una forte convinzione che sembra mancare nel valore strategico globale di questo settore turistico. chiedo quindi se attraverso la nuova apt il comune di riva intenderà insistere per dare uno spazio adeguato coi fatti a questo importante settore».


----------



## dede (24. Februar 2004)

Na bravo ! Will jetzt nicht denganzen text wörtlich übersetzen, aber so wie's da drinsteht können wir die Ponale vergessen, weil keiner die Eier hat das risiko für unfälle zu übernehmen solange die ponale offiziell als straße ausgewiesen ist (das ist die alte diskussion bzgl. straße oder wanderweg, auf dem biken verboten ist, aber die haftung dem benützer obliegt) - na super !!!


----------



## spOOky fish (24. Februar 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Na bravo ! Will jetzt nicht denganzen text wörtlich übersetzen, aber so wie's da drinsteht können wir die Ponale vergessen, weil keiner die Eier hat das risiko für unfälle zu übernehmen solange die ponale offiziell als straße ausgewiesen ist (das ist die alte diskussion bzgl. straße oder wanderweg, auf dem biken verboten ist, aber die haftung dem benützer obliegt) - na super !!!



kann es sein das dieser umstand der bike schon länger bekannt ist, in ihren artikeln jedoch immer noch hoffnungen schürt um möglichst wenig leute vom festival fernzuhalten?

oder hab ich in letzter zeit zu viel verschwörungstheorien gelesen


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Februar 2004)

Ich finde auch, dass es für die BIKE langsam Zeit wird mal L A U T über Alternativ-Orte für das Festival nachzudenken. Dann werden die Behörden am Lago eventuell aktiv. Deren hochnäsigkeit geht mir nämlich so langsam auch auf die nerven. Die Ponale ist ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen. Da gibt's noch z. B. den gesperrten Brione oder die kürzlich geblockten Trails bei Arco.

Mein Vorschlag: St. Virgil

Da gibt's jede Menge super Bike Möglichkeiten und die Dolomiten sind direkt vor der Haustür. Die Südtiroler sind vor allem supernett zu Bikern. Halt noch nicht so verwöhnt und arrogant wie am Lago.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## MATTESM (26. Februar 2004)

anbei ein kurzer kommentar vom Giuliani (bike shop arco... eine instanz) zum thema. mein italienisch ist nachwievor ... aber das sollte ungefähr heißen: 
- das thema nervt, acuh die leute vor ort
- in sachen ponale sei tatsächlich noch nichts wirklich entschieden
- allerdings ists reichlich politisch (c´e fermento intorno: es gärt drinnen... schön!)
- wie schon bei miori (schließung der wege) hat sich auch hier die opposition formiert (v.a. auch diejenigen, die hotels oder pensionen führen und einige andere vereinigungen)
- man will (hört!!!) derzeit eine neue vereinigung gründen, die die rechte und interessen der mountainbiker vertreten, die stimme derjenigen stärkt, die gegen diejenigen vorgehen wollen, die die probleme fortwährend bewirken. letztlich also all derer, die auch (und das sind ja indirekt die ganze region) von den bikern gut lebt. 
- in sachen gesperrter wege bleibt es derzeit dabei: nur der eine trail (unterste sektion der pinanauras) ist gesperrt...

nebenbemerkung: das konzept, sich zusammen zu tun, um etwas zu bewirken, hat am lago selten funktioniert, da dort doch irgendwie jeder sein süppchen kocht. daher gibts ja auch keine strategie, um den touristischen sektor BIKE mal wirklich konsequent weiter zu entwickeln (damit attraktivität zu schaffen aber auch auswüchse zu kanalisieren)... wir werden sehen...

wie bereits an anderer stelle bemerkt: erst mal voll übers ziel hianus... dann großes geschrei... dann langsames zurückrundern... 

grüße m

hier original: (grüße an marco... ;-)   )

Ciao Mathias!
Comprendo le Vostre preoccupazioni su questa vicenda poco piacevole, preoccupazioni che naturalmente riguardano anche noi.  
Questa la situazione qui ad Arco: per quanto riguarda la Ponale, ti posso attualmente dire che niente è ancora deciso. 
I quotidiani stanno prestando grande attenzione a questo caso e questo significa che il problema non è indifferente, c'è molto fermento intorno a questo tema. Stanno intervenendo anche gli albergatori (che in queste zone hanno parecchia influenza..).
Diverse associazioni stanno intervenendo riguardo al problema  
Stiamo tentando di creare una nuova associazione che possa tutelare i "diritti" dei bikers, in modo da poterci opporre in maniera più decisiva e concreta nei confronti di chi crea ( incomprensibilmente) questi problemi,  visto anche che, la  nostra realtà vive sicuramente in buona parte anche proprio grazie al turismo delle MTB.
Per quanto riguarda la situazione degli altri sentieri invece, nulla è cambiato dalla mia ultima e-mail, non ne sono stati chiusi altri , il divieto riguarda SOLO 1 SENTIERO.
Credo comunque che questa faccenda verrà risoltà al più presto, ti terrò comunque informato.
Spero che questa mia ti tranquillizzi, stiamo lottando sperando di riuscire a risolvere tutto una volta per sempre.

Un saluto

Maurizio


----------



## Madze (29. Februar 2004)

Kann man den Tremalzo vom Ledrosee aus eigentlich anfahren  , die Tour ist doch auch in einem Moser beschrieben? Ich komme dieses Jahr wieder runter und möchte mal wieder die Runde fahren (letztesmal 95 mit
Motorrad  )   .
Die meisten Sachen werden wir wohl im Osten beackern, aber eine Tremalzo-
runde wär schon schön. Oder geht vielleicht von Riva eine Alternativ-möglichkeit hoch  umtragen oder ähnliches?


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Februar 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den Tremalzo vom Ledrosee aus eigentlich anfahren  , die Tour ist doch auch in einem Moser beschrieben? Ich komme dieses Jahr wieder runter und möchte mal wieder die Runde fahren (letztesmal 95 mit
> Motorrad  )   .



Schau mal in den Moser 12, Tour 31, Tremalzo 3. Die Tour startet in Molina am Ledrosee.



			
				Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Oder geht vielleicht von Riva eine Alternativ-möglichkeit hoch  umtragen oder ähnliches?



Guckst Du ein paar Seiten zurück in diesen Thread. Da ist eine Umgehungsmöglichkeit über einen Weg am Ponale Bach beschrieben. Etwas schieben und tragen und schon steht man auf der Ponale und kann die klassische Tremalzo 4 Runde fahren.

Ne dritte Möglichkeit wäre noch den Tremalzo von Vesio (liegt weiter südlich am Westufer) aus anzufahren, soll auch ganz schön sein.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## tundk4ever (22. März 2004)

Hi,

ich glaube es gibt ausnahmsweise mal gute Nachrichten!
Ich habe in Torbole ein Zimmer für Juni reserviert, mit der Bedingung,
dass ich nur komme, wenn man die alte Ponale Str. wieder befahren kann.

Die Antwort war:
Die Ponale ist seit 2004 renoviert und geöffnet.

Wer ist schon unten und kann das checken??
Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminfle (22. März 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> snip......
> Die Antwort war:
> ...



Hoi Thomas
Ich war bis heute einige Tage unten und kann dir nur erzählen, dass die Gitter und Schlösser den Zugang immer noch versperren.
Nachgefragt habe ich jedoch nicht.....


----------



## spOOky fish (22. März 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich glaube es gibt ausnahmsweise mal gute Nachrichten!
> Ich habe in Torbole ein Zimmer für Juni reserviert, mit der Bedingung,
> ...



welche antwort hast du erwartet? "nö, die straße wird wohl gesperrt sein, buch mal besser kein zimmer bei mir"


----------



## marco (22. März 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort war:
> Die Ponale ist seit 2004 renoviert und geöffnet.









auf italienisch heisst das "prendere per il culo" = verarschen


----------



## dede (23. März 2004)

...das du das aber auch immer so drastisch ausdrücken mußt !? 
"prendere in giro" hätte doch auch gelangt und  würde dasselbe bedeuten....


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. März 2004)

Dieses Hin und Her mit der Ponalestraße und dass ich hierzu immer meine Kommentare abgeben muss    , geht mir echt auf den Senkel!

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir einen Aufruf zum "Boykott der Ponalestraße" starten? Motto: "Nie wieder Ponale - es lebe die Bleivergiftung!"   

Vielleicht verbunden mit dem Aufruf der touristischen "Belebung" Pregasinas: "Freie Fahrt bis Pregasina - wir fordern die Anbindung ans Autostrada-Netz!"


----------



## rothrunner (23. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade durch den sehr interessanten Thread geackert.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass niemand den Tremalso von Limone aus fährt!

Gibt es dafür einen Grund?



*www.biken-wertheim.de*


----------



## Fubbes (23. März 2004)

Natürlich fahren wir den Tremalzo auch von Limone, aber in diesem Thread geht es nun mal um die Ponalestraße. 
 Sämtliche Varianten wurden auch schon ausführlich aufgezählt, in mehreren Threads.

 Gruß
    Daniel


----------



## rothrunner (24. März 2004)

Ok sorry,

das Thema ging mir wohl über die vielen Seiten verloren....


----------



## Snake (24. März 2004)

...eigentlich wollte ich den Tremalzo ggf. als Abschluss dieses Jahr für nen AlpenX einbauen. Bitte füttert den Thread hier mit neuen Infos, sollte sich etwas neues ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2004)

Hallo Snake,
auch ein würdiger Abschluss für deinen A-X. Bei > 400km und sicher langen S- und T-Passagen wären hier für euch max. 15 min Bergabschieben angesagt. Also kein Problem, oder?
Dafür hast du aber auf dem 25 km langen Schotter- und Traildownhill runter vom Tremalzo stundenlang Spaß und einzigartige Fernblicke! 
Alternative zum Bergabschieben : ab Passo Nota durch die Felsentunnel am Corna Vecchia und das Valle di Bondo runter nach Vesio und Limone und von dort aus mit der Fähre nach Torbole.

Eine echte Alternative zum Valle Lomasone ...   

Stefan


----------



## Snake (25. März 2004)

@stefan: Gute Idee! In Limone noch ein Eis schlabbern und dann mit der Fähre rüber. Val die Bondo als Abschluss, schön...


----------



## nojoe (29. März 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> 1.- allerdings ists reichlich politisch (c´e fermento intorno: es gärt drinnen... schön!)
> 2.- wie schon bei miori (schließung der wege) hat sich auch hier die opposition formiert (v.a. auch diejenigen, die hotels oder pensionen führen und einige andere vereinigungen)
> 3.- man will (hört!!!) derzeit eine neue vereinigung gründen, die die rechte und interessen der mountainbiker vertreten, die stimme derjenigen stärkt, die gegen diejenigen vorgehen wollen, die die probleme fortwährend bewirken. letztlich also all derer, die auch (und das sind ja indirekt die ganze region) von den bikern gut lebt.
> - in sachen gesperrter wege bleibt es derzeit dabei: nur der eine trail (unterste sektion der pinanauras) ist gesperrt...



 Hallo Ihr Tastenattentäter   

Nah wie ich sehe, habe ich doch im letzten Jahr recht gehabt !!!!

Es braucht die "MACHT"    

WIRTSCHAFT   (Hotels, Shops, usw...)
TOURIST   (Biker, Hiker, Climber, usw...)

Also ich bin glücklich zu lesen wenn die Übersetzung stimmt, daß die Wirtschaft endlich erkannt hat, wir brauchen die Ponalestraße!!!!! Denn jeder Gast zählt. Denn auch der Gardasee hat Rückgänge. Es gibt Alternativen die immer besser werden und schon sind.

Aber zu Punkt 3 kennt jemand von euch die Adresse der neuen Vereinigung (thanks for posting) 
Ich bin überzeugt, daß wir alle   mitmachen und mithelfen in der Vereinigung oder   

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mit meinen Kindern diese Straße ,die meiner Meinung nach zum Weltkulturerbe gehört, mit dem MTB-Bike nach oben fahren und diese unbeschreibliche Aussicht genießen.

her mit der PONALESTRASSE


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2004)

bike166 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] die meiner Meinung nach zum Weltkulturerbe gehört [...]


----------



## TomasS (5. April 2004)

Hallo,

wer von euch sagt mir, dass, wenn ich an Ostern an den Lago fahre, die Ponale offen ist. Ich meine so richtig offen. Nicht erst nach Einsatz von schwerem Gerät.

Ob ich mich mal an die Volks- und Raifeisenbanken werden soll (-;

Mein schlimmster Albtraum: Ich vor dem eisernen Tor. Kurz vor der Neueröffnung. Ich soll der Erste sein, der die Ponale befahren soll. Aber die Jahre des Wartens sind nicht spurlos an mir vorüber gegangen. Die Gelenke von der Gicht zerfressen, der Rücken geformt wie eine Banane der EU-Norm entsprechend und mehr Haare auf den Zähnen als auf dem Kopf. Meine Pflegerin - die ich auf Grund fortgeschrittener Erblindung kam noch sehen kann - schiebt mich - mein Bike gesichert durch Stützräder - durch den ersten Tunnel und kündigt! Die blöde Kuh! Tremalzo noch so weit ...


----------



## marco (5. April 2004)

du  meinst praktisch in 4 tage?
Die strasse ist immer noch gesperrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (5. April 2004)

Tor sprengen!


----------



## MATTESM (6. April 2004)

meldung vor ort: es wird hier langsam nur noch krotesk. hier zerfetzen sich die lokalen zeitungen, die aktuelle diskussion wiedergebend, mittlerweile jeden tag mit berichten über die frage biker raus oder rein. wieder eine neue zusammenkunft von menschen die etwas dazu zu sagen haben, wieder eine polemische gegenrede, dazu genüßlich ausweidend ein großer bericht über den tragischen unfall am wochenende, als "am ersten sommer-warmen tag des jahres der erste biker bei einem sturz über 40 meter verstarb", mit bild und photo des ihn begleitenden freundes (geschehen auf der abfahrt von ranzo nach toblino). daneben am sonntag mit ARCO BIKE NATURE ein wünderschönes rennen auf interessanter strecke, mitten durch die altstadt arco und über die trails oberhalb laghel, und  -  man höre und freue sich -  unter wohlwollender schirmherrschaft eines herren miori, eben demselben, der gleichzeitig die informationen für weitere mögliche wegsperrungen zusammentragen läßt. einige interviewte fahrer ergriffen die gelegenheit um über mikrofon für die biker einzutreten. ansonsten nichts neues und das eisentor ist massiv... mehr diese tage...


----------



## dubbel (6. April 2004)

wie is denn das wetter?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. April 2004)

... und ab welcher Höhe liegt Schnee?


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> geschehen auf der abfahrt von ranzo nach toblino
> [...]


 Wie ist das denn passiert. Das ist doch eine harmlose Schotterpiste, die geht auch nicht an irgendeinem Abgrund entlang


----------



## Lurchschreck (6. April 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ab welcher Höhe liegt Schnee?



Schnee lag letztes Wochenende so ab etwa 1200, 1300m. Ist aber ganz unterschiedlich. Tremalzo, Stivo, Altissimo kann man glaub ich noch ne ganze Zeit vergessen. Casale sah (von unten) ganz gut aus.

Gruss


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2004)

Stimmt. Der einzige Abgrund, den ich dort kenne, ist auf der Teerstraße nach Ranzo, und dort sollte man kaum abstürzen können. Ist ähnlich wie die Ponale. Die eigentliche Abfahrt (nach Moser) führt doch durch einen Taleinschnitt und ist auch breit genug für einen PKW, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Oder es wurde ein neuer Trail gefahren. Sowas ist natürlich wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen der Wegesperrfraktion.


----------



## dede (6. April 2004)

wetter ist gerade nicht wirklich spannend (bewölkt und leichter nieselregen ab und zu), soll ab samstag/sonntag aber besser werden (was ein blick auf das sattelitenbild bestätigt). ich flieg morgen runter und bin am abend auch in brescia - danach gibt's nen update quasi von vor ort...


----------



## karstenr (6. April 2004)

Hallo, 
möchte an den Gardasee  vom 15/16.5-22/23.5 oder  vom 19/20.5-30/31.5.2004. Hat einer Lust mitzukommen oder ist einer auch in dieser Zeit unten?  Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106427
Gruß
Karsten
http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## speedy56 (7. April 2004)

Nachdem ich im Mai vorhatte an den Gardasee zu fahren habe ich versucht per Mail aktuellere Infos zu erhalten.

Hier das Ergebnis:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bitte können Sie mir mitteilen ob die alte Ponalestraße wieder für Mountainbiker geöffnet ist 
oder ab wann sie wieder geöffnet wird.

Ich würde gerne wieder einen Urlaub bei ihnen verbringen komme aber erst
wenn ich auch diese schöne Tour wieder fahren kann.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Bayern 

_Ciao Peter,
leider die Ponale Strasse fuer bikers ist noch geschlossen.
es gibt immer noch eine grosse politische Polemik , die Gemeinde von Riva moechte diese Strasse auf , die Provinz sagt im Moment "nur fuer Wanderer weil zu gefaehrlich ist und wir nehmen keine Verantwortung .
fast jeden Tag steht ein Artikel auf unsere Zeitung und so alles ist noch in Diskussion. Im Moment LEIDER NICHT MOEGLICH.

Ciao 
Riva Aura Viaggi
tel 0039-0464-551925
Franco    _  

Lese ich daraus dass Wanderer die Straße benützen dürfen!? Vielleicht könnten wir die zuständigen Behörden mit Mail zupflastern um "Druck" zu machen?

Aber wahrscheinlich bleibt nur warten und hoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy56 (8. April 2004)

Auch die nächste Email - Nachricht ist nicht sehr aufbauend...

_Wir wissen nicht Bescheid, wann und für welche Benutzer die alte "Ponale-Strasse" wieder geöffnet wird.
Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid.
MFG

APT GARDA TRENTINO
[email protected]
www.gardatrentino.it_


----------



## MATTESM (9. April 2004)

9 politiker strengen eine initiative an, innerhalb eines schnellverfahrens mit trento die freigabe der ponale  - öffnung auch für biker im frühjahr -  zu erzielen. mehr unter www.ladige.it. dort artikel zum thema ponale am 8.4. suchen. 

sobald es handfestes gibt erfahrt ihr es hier...

grüße m


----------



## Pizarro2 (18. April 2004)

Also,

ich fahre seit 1001 zum Gardasee, und die Ponale ist einfach der Hammer schlechthin.

Seit damals beobachte ich aber auch, daß sich die Biker (ja, ich bin auch einer!) unmöglich auf den Wegen benehmen.
Auf dem Weg zum Tremalzo, auf dem Teilstück hinter Pregasina, wurde meine Frau fast von einem im freien Fall von oben kommenden Biker in Richtung See gerissen. Das wäre tödlich gewesen für beide.
Genauso beobachte ich, daß die schmalsten Wege oft geheizt werden wie doof.
In einem Artikel in der Bike hieß es, daß ein getestetes Bike eargab so gut geht, daß die Bergbauern in Deckung gingen. Wie bitter, oder ? Mit den Bergbauern trinke ich mir abends ein Glas Vino und lasse mir schöne Touren erklären. Aber die verjage ich sicher nicht.
Wir haben eben immer am Ledrosee gewohnt.

Ich dachte immer, man muß in Sichtweite halten können. So sehe ich leider zu viele Amokfahrer, die den Ruf den Bikers zerstören und damit auch für die zunehmenden Sperrungen verantwortlch sind.

Fahrt normal und die Touren werden geööfnet.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2004)

Auch wenn du mit vielen deiner Worte durchaus Recht hast, die Ponalestraße wird dadurch leider nicht geöffnet.   
Ich fahre selbst seit 1996 drei- bis viermal järhlich an den Gardasee und habe Ausprägungen der Art, wie du sie beschreibst, eigentlich sehr selten erlebt. Idioten wird es immer geben! Lass' uns einfach mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Rücksichtnahme auf Wanderer, ich grüße jeden Wanderer und lasse ein paar freundliche Worte fallen, Aufsammeln von zumindest dem eigenem Müll und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise anderen Bikerkollegen gegenüber sollten eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.

Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (19. April 2004)

Pizarro2 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> ich fahre seit 1001 zum Gardasee.



Eine Frage:
Wie alt bist Du???  

Also ich fahre seit 1999 zum Gardasee und habe solche Auswüchse wie Du es beschreibt ebenfalls noch nicht mitbekommen. Sicher, schwarze Schafe gibt es immer (bei den Wanderern ebenfalls), aber das ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.

Ich fürchte mit "braver und anständiger" Fahrweise  der Biker alleine ist das  Problem Ponalesperrung leider nicht zu lösen.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## marco (19. April 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage:
> Wie alt bist Du???
> 
> Also ich fahre seit 1999 zum Gardasee und habe solche Auswüchse wie Du es beschreibt ebenfalls noch nicht mitbekommen. Sicher, schwarze Schafe gibt es immer (bei den Wanderern ebenfalls), aber das ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.
> ...



all mountain hat recht. Wie oft habt ihr am lago wanderer getroffen? Das ist nicht das problem. Die SAT ist eine konservative vereinigung, die pseudeo-faschistische töne hat. Ich kann es euch bestätigen, da auf meinem italienischen forum oder auf dem eigenen sat-forum diese leute unter die verschiedensten pseudonyme ihre kleinkarierte meinung über bikes in den wälder öffentlicht gemacht haben.

Und für alle, die das nicht wissen: die Sat ist eine regionale untersektion des CAI. Der CAI = DAV. Der CAI hat bike-gruppen und keine solche rassistiche meinung den bikern gegenüber.


----------



## estekay (19. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

komme gerade vom Gardasee zurueck und um es vorweg zu nehmen: die Einfahrt zur Ponale-Strasse ist weiterhin zu! Fuer alle,  die darauf gehofft haben, dass diese zum Bike-Festival 2004 wieder geoeffnet sein sollte - geht nicht davon aus!

Der Streit geht vor Ort weiter, wer die Verantwortung fuer die Strasse haben soll. Laut Christiano Segattini laeuft es aber darauf hinaus, dass die Strasse bald fuer Wanderer (als wenn die gegen Steinschlag besser ausgestattet waeren ,-) freigegeben werden kann. Es soll dann wohl ein Verbotsschild fuer Biker angebracht werden, dass aber nur dazu dienen soll, evtl. Schadensersatzansprueche abwaelzen zu koennen.

Das sich etwas tut, kann man an zwei Dingen erkennen:

1. Das Eingangsportal und die Zufahrt zur Ponalestrasse sind auch fuer den oberen Teil (also der Zugang zur alten Strasse) erneuert und komplett neu begruent worden.

2.  Durch das Gitter kann man erkennen, dass die alte Strasse im Anschluss an den Tunnel neu als gewundener Spazierweg! angelegt worden ist. Vom Asphalt fehlt jede Spur. Das ganze erinnert eher an eine Gruenanlage im Park als an eine bikebare Route und ist auch nur etwa 1,5 m breit. Dafuer scheint die alte Begrenzungsmauer im Anschluss an den Tunnel zu fehlen - was das wohl geben soll????

Laut Christiano hat Riva vor, den ganzen Teil des westlichen Ortsausganges am Wasser entlang neu zu gestalten.  Auch eine neue West-Ortsumgehung mit neuem Tunnel ist bereits begonnen worden, die den Kreiselwahnsinn Richtung Limone entschaerfen soll. Man investiert also dort vor Ort. Und wie Cristiano so schoen sagte: "wenn in Italien so viel gesprochen wird ueber eine alte Strasse, passiert auch was...".
Ob uns das irgendwann aber mal wieder die herrlichen Ausblicke auf der
alten Ponale Strasse Richtung Pregasina bringen wird, fragt sich

estekay


----------



## X-Präsi (19. April 2004)

bin auch gestern vom Lago zurück gekommen. Mal abgesehen vom bescheidenen Wetter und Unmengen Schnee ab 1300 Meter (soviel hab ich in den letzten 10 Jahren an Ostern dort nicht gesehen) war ich echt enttäuscht, dass die Ponale-Strasse immer noch versperrt ist.  Man konnte aber die Veränderungen durchs Gitter erkennen.
Sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus - erinnert wirklich mehr an einen Spazierweg durch den Kurpark als an die alte Ponale-Strasse oder irgendeinen Biketrail...

von anderen Wegesperrungen waren wir dort übrigens nicht betroffen. lag wohl aber auch daran, dass wir die Gegend um den betroffenen Monte Casale und die pianaura-trails nicht befahren haben...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2004)

So, auch wenn die mich und mein Bike auf der Ponalestraße nicht wollen: ich mach's trotzdem!    
Ich werde die paar Höhenmeter mein Bike durch das Ponaletal nach oben schleppen, dann die alte Ponalestraße runterfahren, mir den 'Kurpark' mal anschauen und dann die alte Ponalestraße genüsslich hochfahren! 
Natürlich nur, um hier berichten zu können (bei Rückkehr dann ca. Mitte Mai) und wenn kein Verbotsschild auf dem Weg nach unten zu sehen ist - bin ja schließlich Deutscher und entsprechend obrigkeitshörig ...   

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. April 2004)

Pizarro2 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> ich fahre seit 1001 zum Gardasee, und die Ponale ist einfach der Hammer schlechthin.


hat's dich als kreuzritter da mal hin verschlagen?


----------



## MATTESM (19. April 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Die SAT ist eine konservative vereinigung, die pseudeo-faschistische töne hat....und keine solche rassistiche meinung den bikern gegenüber.



@marco: Bravo. der herr redakteur und moderator fährt die geschütze auf. so wie einst stefano stefani der uns deutsche fette nazis rief oder karl moik, der die italos als spaghettifresser bezeichnet. alles sehr gewählt und zielführend. gleichzeitig noch ein bißchen bike-wochen vor ort (bei diesen rassisten) anbieten und direkt mit link promoten. und dann wieder eine kleine polemik in die BIKE setzen. wen bringts weiter?

dies als zwischenruf. schönen gruß! m


----------



## spOOky fish (19. April 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> @marco: Bravo. der herr redakteur und moderator fährt die geschütze auf. so wie einst stefano stefani der uns deutsche fette nazis rief oder karl moik, der die italos als spaghettifresser bezeichnet. alles sehr gewählt und zielführend. gleichzeitig noch ein bißchen bike-wochen vor ort (bei diesen rassisten) anbieten und direkt mit link promoten. und dann wieder eine kleine polemik in die BIKE setzen. wen bringts weiter?
> 
> dies als zwischenruf. schönen gruß! m


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> @marco: Bravo. der herr redakteur und moderator fährt die geschütze auf. so wie einst stefano stefani der uns deutsche fette nazis rief oder karl moik, der die italos als spaghettifresser bezeichnet. alles sehr gewählt und zielführend. gleichzeitig noch ein bißchen bike-wochen vor ort (bei diesen rassisten) anbieten und direkt mit link promoten. und dann wieder eine kleine polemik in die BIKE setzen. wen bringts weiter?
> 
> dies als zwischenruf. schönen gruß! m



Naja, MATTESM, mit viel Mühe kann ich deine Beweggründe für diese Worte nachvollziehen. Aber polemisierst du da nicht auch etwas ?

Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (19. April 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> @marco: Bravo. der herr redakteur und moderator fährt die geschütze auf. so wie einst stefano stefani der uns deutsche fette nazis rief oder karl moik, der die italos als spaghettifresser bezeichnet. alles sehr gewählt und zielführend. gleichzeitig noch ein bißchen bike-wochen vor ort (bei diesen rassisten) anbieten und direkt mit link promoten. und dann wieder eine kleine polemik in die BIKE setzen. wen bringts weiter?
> 
> dies als zwischenruf. schönen gruß! m



Wenn "zwischenruf" heißt, wir müssen Dein Statement nicht wirklich ernst nehmen dann ist's ok. 
Ansonsten sollten wir doch bei der Diskussion versuchen sachlich und fair zu bleiben.

Schließlich geht es uns allen hoffentlich um eines:

Die Ponale Wiedereröffnung und möglichst frische Informationen dazu zu bekommen.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## MATTESM (19. April 2004)

völlig d´accord. "faschistisch" oder "rassistisch" empfinde ich halt nicht wirklich als fair und objektiv. und der rolle eines moderators schon gleich gar nicht entsprechend. und die haltung der bike finde ich halt auch irgendwie zweischneidig, einerseits wird recht einseitig geschossen und stimmung gemacht (was ja grundsätzlich nicht nur falsch ist und die reaktion hat auch in der gemeinde einige verschreckt), andererseits aber die region mit dem eigenen bike festival hochgehalten. was fehlt ist jede konstruktive aktion. ich bin wirklich häufig vor ort und da gibt es um die beiden themen ponale und arco sperrungen genug ärger. die berichterstattung hier ist halt (irgendwie auch verständlich) sehr einseitig. profilierung z.b. als führendes mtb magazin könnte ja auch heißen, vor ort was positiv zu bewegen, ein modell zu installieren und gewissermaßen als "retter" aufzutreten. und schwer genug ists allemal dort die leute mal zusammenzubringen. man reißt auch dort immer schnell den mund auf und schimpft, was konkretes unternehmen ist dann aber nicht. bei marco habe ich halt manchmal das gefühl da überwiegt irgendwie ein wenig eine empfundene macht, am hebel von einem organ wie der bike und einer plattform wie dem forum ein bißchen herumziehen zu können. und da ging mir vorhin wohl das messer auf...  

werde mal sehen was aus dem angeblichen schnellverfahren in sachen ponale geworden ist, das letzte woche angeblich in trento angestrengt wurde. sobald ich (oder bitte auch wer auch immer) was höre erfahrt ihrs hier. m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. April 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Die SAT ist eine konservative vereinigung, die pseudeo-faschistische töne hat. [...]
> die Sat ist eine regionale untersektion des CAI. Der CAI = DAV. Der CAI hat bike-gruppen und keine solche rassistiche meinung den bikern gegenüber.


ich versteh noch nicht mal die argumentation. 
sat = konservativ und pseudofaschistisch, 
aber sat = cai = dav = damit doch nicht rassistisch?   




(vom wortgebrauch mal ganz abgesehen - Ras'sis·mus, der; -, keine Mehrzahl 1.Ideologie der Minderwertigkeit anderer Rassen und der Überlegenheit der eigenen 2. Benachteiligung, Hetze, Verfolgung von Menschen anderer Rasse...)


----------



## marco (19. April 2004)

wer still bleibt und nichts tut, der findet schöne gesperrte trails. Dran denken leute...........


----------



## marco (19. April 2004)

während ich den (sehr schlechten) film "movie night of extreme sports" schaute, habe an die reaktionen an meinen post gedacht. Mit "rassistisch" und "faschistischen ton" möchte ich keinen mensch beleidigen. 
Mit rassistisch meinte ich DISKRIMINIERUNG, die leider die biker in arco betrifft. Die Sat kennt unsere sportart nicht und denkt, dass die biker die berge kaputt machen. Gleichzeitig sind uralte almhütten auf ihren bergen richtige restaurants geworden, die die leute mit dem auto sonntags erreichen. Das stört die Sat gar nicht. Komisch, oder? Vielleicht weil die Sat-people  die ersten sind, die mit dem auto da hochfahren?

Mit "faschistischen töne " beziehe ich mich an manche aussagen, die ich auf meinen forum oder auf dem sat-forum gefunden haben. Dort sagen die sat-people: "Ok, kompromiss! Biker, macht was wir sagen! (????? Kompromiss sowas???)". Wer das nicht glaubt: http://www.satarco.it/Forum/details.asp?PK_Messaggio=94 

Und als letzte: meine woche am gardasee "garda trail attack" gibt mir genau die motivation, um zu kämpfen, damit die trails nicht willkürlich gesperrt werden. Ich bin wie ihr alle ein gast dort, der aber gerne was machen möchte damit der gardasee ein bike-paradies bleibt. Wer das nicht glaubt, bitte schön: http://www.satarco.it/Forum/details.asp?PK_Messaggio=134

Die biker haben keine lobby, wir sind schwach vertreten. Wir (italienische biker, NICHT AUS ARCO) haben trotzdem der Sat unsere hilfe zur instandhaltung der trails angeboten. Und gar keine achtung bekommen. 

Ciao
marco


----------



## X-Präsi (20. April 2004)

@marco: ich hätte mal ein paar wichtige fragen an dich. kommen per pm


----------



## bike bike (20. April 2004)

na wenigstens freut mich zu hören, dass die "Movie night of extreme sports" sehr schlecht war, hab ich nämlich ganz vergessen


----------



## tundk4ever (20. April 2004)

Hallo an alle und an Marco. 

Ich denke es handelt sich hier um ein Übersetzungsproblem. Wir wollen auch hier bitte kein Politforum anfangen. Also bitte Schluss damit. Ok?  

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Anscheinend gibt es in Trient folgende ANSPRECHPARTNERIN ZUR ALTEN PONALEN STRASSE:

Frau  Iva Berasi
Mail:  [email protected] 

Ich habe ihr soeben gemailt.

Meiner Meinung wäe es BESTEN WENN JEDER VON EUCH IHR EINE MAIL SCHREIBT! Und das am besten WÖCHENTLICH. Dann erstickt sie in Mails und gibt irgendwann auf!! OK??? Also haut in die Tasten!!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. April 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung wäe es BESTEN WENN JEDER VON EUCH IHR EINE MAIL SCHREIBT! Und das am besten WÖCHENTLICH. Dann erstickt sie in Mails und gibt irgendwann auf!!



Du schreibst "anscheinend" - kannst du das präzisieren? Quelle deiner Info etc. ...

Ansonsten sicher eine gute Idee, ihr zu schreiben, wenn ich auch deinen Optimusmus nicht teilen kann. Was versprichst du dir davon, wenn sie "aufgibt"?

Ich stelle mal - unter der Voraussetzung, dass diese Ansprechpartnerin auch wirklich zuständig für was auch immer im Zusammenhang mit der alten Ponalestraße ist - folgendes zur Diskussion, um das Ganze etwas zu "bündeln":

Ein Forummitglied (vielleicht Marco oder jemand anderes, mit italienischen Orts- und Sprachkenntnissen), verfasst eine e-mail in deutscher und italienischer Sprache mit dem uns wichtigen Sachverhalt, die per Download hier im Forum runtergeladen werden kann. Im News-Bereich oder per Mail-Aktion an alle Forummitglieder (vielleicht kann ein Moderator oder sogar Tom dies steuern) geht die Bitte, diese e-mail an die obige e-mail-Adresse zu senden. 
Müsste doch machbar sein, oder?!

Stefan


----------



## speedy56 (21. April 2004)

Die Verantwortlichen mit Mails zu bombardieren ist sicher eine richtige Aktion. Allerdings halte ich (persönlich) nichts von "Formbriefen" die nur kopiert und versandt werden - die landen dann eh nur im Papierkorb bzw. können rel. einfach über Spamfilter eliminiert werden. Ich bevorzuge da die individuelle Lösung.

Wir sollten dabei aber die Tourismusverbände nicht vergessen. Wenn die Biker ausbleiben kostet das Geld und daran haben die das geringste Interesse. Die Verbände haben meist auch eine entsprechende Lobby bei den wichtigsten Behörden.

Ich habs mal wieder versucht - diesmal bei

[email protected]
[email protected]

Die Mail findet ihr unter:
http://www.speedy-roadrunner.de/Bikemail.htm

Grüßle Speedy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. April 2004)

speedy56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verantwortlichen mit Mails zu bombardieren ist sicher eine richtige Aktion. Allerdings halte ich (persönlich) nichts von "Formbriefen" die nur kopiert und versandt werden - die landen dann eh nur im Papierkorb bzw. können rel. einfach über Spamfilter eliminiert werden. Ich bevorzuge da die individuelle Lösung.
> 
> Wir sollten dabei aber die Tourismusverbände nicht vergessen. Wenn die Biker ausbleiben kostet das Geld und daran haben die das geringste Interesse. Die Verbände haben meist auch eine entsprechende Lobby bei den wichtigsten Behörden.
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich völlig recht.   (wenn ich auch befürchte, dass die individuelle Lösung nicht den gleichen Rahmen sprich Menge der e-mails  haben wird)

Ich werde mir deine e-mail als Vorlage nehmen und ebenfalls dorthin schicken. Vielleicht gibt es da ja noch Nachahmer?!


----------



## speedy56 (21. April 2004)

Noch eine Adresse - direkt vor Ort:  

[email protected]

Die sollten doch selber größtes Interesse haben dass die
Route wieder geöffnet wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (21. April 2004)

Nochmals an alle die Mailadresse, die ich aus Torbole vom Inhaber des Hotels Benaco erhalten habe. Die Frau ist angeblich (sagt er) dafür zuständig:

Frau Iva Berasi
Mail: se[email protected]


----------



## speedy56 (24. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

von Trentino Informationi habe ich die erste Reaktion erhalten.

Der aktuelle Brief ist HIER zu lesen!
Darin finden sich auch wieder ein paar interessante
Mailadressen zuständiger Behörden...


----------



## Schoeni (25. April 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein paar Mails die Italiener beeindrucken.

Ich finde es äußerst schwach, das die bike als Veranstalter des Biketreffens hier keinen Druck macht. Entweder Ponale auf, oder Biketreffen findet am Laga Maggiore statt!!
Sicher haben etliche Pizzeriabesitzer in Riva und Umgebumg Verwandte in den zuständigen Stellen - und schwups ist sie offen.
Die lassen sich doch den Reibach mit 10.000 Idioten nicht nehmen!

Auch wenn bike ein paar Aktionen gemacht hat vermisse ich hier Härte und Rückrat! Nur über Sperrungen berichten finde ich frustrierend.

Gruß Schöni

P.S. Der seit 94 runterfährt und schon zustimmen muss, das in den Jahren 2000+ es mehr rücksichtslose gibt als früher, das ganze sich bei der Masse an Bikern aber absolut im erträglichen Rahmen hält.
Interessant finde ich zudem, das die rücksichtslosesten meist gar nix drauf haben, hoch wie runter. 

Gruß Schöni


----------



## tundk4ever (25. April 2004)

Man Schöni, du bist ja eine richtige Labertasche...     Hier gross rumlamentieren, und alle anderen sollen was machen (die Pizzabäkcer, die Bike usw...), aber selbst nicht glauben, dass Druck durhc Mails etwas bringen. SUPER!!! Wenn das alle so machen, und keiner schreibt Mails, nach dem Motto bringt doch gar nichts, dann sind wir hier bald auf Seite 1299 und keinen Schritt weiter, was die Ponale betrifft!    Also, nicht lammentieren, ein paar Mails zu schreiben, dürfte nicht zu viel verlangt sein, und wenn man die Klappe aufmacht, und wenn das mehr machen, dann kann das durchaus helfen. Auch in Italien.


----------



## Schoeni (25. April 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gross rumlamentieren


He, das war doch nicht lamentiert, sondern meine Einschätzung über den Erfolg. Ich sag ja nicht, dass man es nicht trotzdem versuchen sollte.

Was ich audrücken wollte ist der Frust über die "bike". Die machen immer mehr Strecken dicht (ist ja nicht nur die Ponale) und bike lotst ihnen trotzdem tausende zahlungskräftige Biker in die Arme.

Gruß Schöni


----------



## 2flow (25. April 2004)

gibt's jetzt kurz vor dem bikefestival die erhoffte lösung???

wie ist der aktuelle stand der diskussionen? wo sind denn unsere locals???

kann ich hoffen, dass ich ende der woche noch legal die ponalestraße fahren kann?


----------



## speedy56 (26. April 2004)

2flow schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's jetzt kurz vor dem bikefestival die erhoffte lösung???
> 
> wie ist der aktuelle stand der diskussionen? wo sind denn unsere locals???
> 
> kann ich hoffen, dass ich ende der woche noch legal die ponalestraße fahren kann?



So wie's bisher aussieht ganz klar NEIN!



			
				schoeni schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich audrücken wollte ist der Frust über die "bike". Die machen immer mehr Strecken dicht (ist ja nicht nur die Ponale) und bike lotst ihnen trotzdem tausende zahlungskräftige Biker in die Arme.



Warum fahrt ihr dann alle hin? 2000 Biker weniger als im letzten Jahr und 2000 Mails an die bike warum man nicht kommt wird sicher auch seine Wirkung zeigen...


----------



## Schoeni (26. April 2004)

> Warum fahrt ihr dann alle hin? 2000 Biker weniger als im letzten Jahr und 2000 Mails an die bike warum man nicht kommt wird sicher auch seine Wirkung zeigen...



Wenn ich früher gewusst hätte, dass die Ponale nur für Wanderer aufgemacht wird, hätt ich tatsächlich umgeplant.
Nur jetzt deswegen alleine woanderst hinfahren und die Kumpels in Riva sitzen lassen mache ich natürlich nicht. Ich geb Dir allerdings Recht, dass das was bringen würde bzw. wird.

Wenn die Ponale tatsächlich zu bleibt und das nächste bike Festival dennoch in Riva statt findet, dann sehen die mich da nicht mehr.

Es betrifft übrigens nicht nur die Ponale. Es sind mittlerweile noch einige andere Strecken aus dem Moser gesperrt. Über den Brione brauchen wir ja gar nicht mehr zu reden.

Solange an der Ponale gebaut wurde, konnt man das aktzeptieren. Für mich war es neu, dass die Ponale nur noch für Wanderer aufgemacht werden soll...

Mail an die bike spar ich mir aber, ich werd die auf der "Messe" direkt anquatschen...


----------



## speedy56 (27. April 2004)

Für alle die zu faul zum selberschreiben sind   hier meine Mail an die Bike und an den Veranstalter:



> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> 
> Aus - Schluß - Vorbei...
> 
> ...



Ach ja, hier die entsprechenden Mailadressen:

[email protected]
[email protected]

Grüßle Speedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (29. April 2004)

hier ein artikel der so oder sinngemäß in allen lokalen zeitungen steht. die headline sagt alles: die ponale ist ein weg, mit dem fahrrad fährt man nicht! der bürgermeister von riva wird mit den worten zitiert, man teile die ansicht der region trentino. 

ein paar stichworte:
- die finanzierung sei 2002 unter der bedingung gegeben worden, einen fußweg zu bauen (das war der skandal, weil nach außen hiervon nie die rede gewesen war)
- schöne große und dreisprachige verbotsschilder werden oben und unten an der strasse angebracht
- die eröffnung sei bereits ein großer erfolg... und dann sei man ja in italien, also werde man ja sehen...
- und dann werden noch die genauen worte gedreht und gewendet, mit denen beschrieben wird, für wen die strasse geöffnet wird und ob da biker drunterfallen oder nicht...

MEINE MEINUNG: das ganze ist ein großes herumtrixen, den italienischen weg gehen, die baugenehmigung mit einer schwammigen definition erreichen, dann erst mal bauen und vollendete tatsachen bringen, dann sehr viel und heftig reden, dann öffnen unter einschränkungen und mit lautem getöse, ja man halte sich an die vorgaben der region, dann irgendwann nach und nach still und heimlich.... HOFFE ICH MAL. in dem land baut man auch einen stall für tiere, wenn man ein haus nicht genehmigt bekommt. und wenn der mal steht baut man ihn irgendwann um...

Aber nix is fix

m



ZITAT:
La Ponale è un sentiero, in bici non si passa
Il sindaco: «Condividiamo la posizione della Provincia»


Di PAOLO LISERRE
«Un sentiero alpino con caratteristiche pedonali». Esplicitamente vietato ai bikers e ovviamente ad ogni mezzo meccanico, biciclette comprese. Questo dovrà essere e sarà il futuro della Ponale, la vecchia e affascinante strada per la Val di Ledro per la cui riapertura anni or sono il Comitato «Giacomo Cis» di Riva raccolse la bellezza di 10.000 firme. In consiglio il sindaco Paolo Matteotti è stato estremamente chiaro: «Il conchiuso di giunta provinciale del 2 agosto 2002 è esplicito - ha detto il primo cittadino - Parla solo di sentiero alpino con caratteristiche pedonali. In questa direzione è stato finanziato e realizzato il recupero della vecchia strada, che ora peraltro non si può definire più tale. In questa direzione si può pensare e sperare in una riapertura imminente del nuovo sentiero». La riapertura dovrebbe avvenire entro questa primavera anche se rimane ancora da sciogliere il nodo della responsabilità di quella che è ormai un´ex strada e il problema della gestione per la quale sussiste ancora una disponibilità ad intervenire da parte dei Comitato Giacomo Cis, in ottemperanza agli accordi sanciti con lo stesso conchiuso di giunta dell´agosto di due anni fa. Responsabilità che ora, almeno per l´estate che verrà, potrebbe rimanere in carico alla Provincia visto e considerato che né Riva né Molina di Ledro né tantomeno la Sat hanno intenzione di prenderlo in gestione. I lavori a cura del Servizio Ripristino Ambientale della Provincia sono in dirittura d´arrivo, si stanno concludendo le staccionate e nel giro di una ventina di giorni al massimo l´operazione recupero dovrebbe essere conclusa. Nel frattempo si sta procedendo al passaggio del sentiero dal Servizio Strade al ramo Patrimonio della Provincia.
Sentiero quindi ma «esplicitamente vietato ai bikers e alla biciclette», ha tenuto a precisare lo stesso Paolo Matteotti. Agli ingresso su Riva e Molina di Ledro verranno apposti dei cartelli ben visibili in italiano, inglese e tedesco che indicano il divieto per le bici, che segnalano la pericolosità del tracciato, che consigliano anche di non avventurarsi su quel sentiero o di abbandonarlo il più presto possibile se sta per avvicinarsi un temporale, vista la natura particolarmente instabile della roccia sovrastante. «Il fatto di aprire la vecchia strada è già un buon risultato - osserva Bicio Di Stasio, presidente del Comitato Giacomo Cis - Per ora era l´unica strada percorribile. Poi siamo in Italia, vedremo... Per quanto ci riguarda bisogna discutere seriamente le eventuali modalità di gestione».
Che la sollecitazione alla Provincia di riaprire la vecchia Ponale solo come sentiero fosse al momento l´unica strada percorribile lo devono aver capito anche le opposizioni che l´altra sera in consiglio hanno accettato le modifiche proposte dalla maggioranza per far passare la loro mozione. Dal documento è scomparso ogni riferimento a bici e bikers, il sostantivo «strada» è stato sostituito appunto con «sentiero», non si parla più di non porre limitazioni di sorta al passaggio. Le richieste avanzate dallo stesso sindaco e dal vicesindaco Mosaner sono state accolte da Pietro Matteotti e compagni e il documento è stato approvato all´unanimità dei presenti e dei votanti: 21 su 21. Resta nella mozione che verrà inviata alla giunta Dellai, osservano dalle minoranze, il riferimento ai fini non solo turistici, culturali e storici ma anche «sportivi». Ma prima del voto lo stesso sindaco si è premurato di chiarire che con quel «sportivi» si può intendere tante attività ma non certo il transito in bici o rampichino. Dalle opposizioni nessuna reazione e così il documento è passato facendo il pieno. Ora non resta che aspettare, sperare e chiarire chi si assume la responsabilità di aprire quel sentiero. Con annessi e connessi.


----------



## Spatz-30 (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe mit großem Interesse die Beiträge zu den Sperrungen der Trails bei Arco und die der Ponale-Straße gelesen.
Auch ich habe mich von den Beiträgen animieren lassen einen Brief an die Mitverantwortlichen des BIKE-Festival zu verfassen. Worin ich meinen Unmut gegenüber dem mangelnden Arangement der Zeitung bekundet habe und mein Fern bleiben vom Festival begründet habe.
Hier die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr Sperling,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Die Agentur upsolut mv bat mich, Ihnen zu
antworten.
Ihre Verärgerung über die Entwicklungen am Gardasee ist nachvollziehbar, Ihr
Groll gegen das BIKE Magazin verwundert mich allerdings.
Wie Sie wissen, sind wir auch * oder gerade * als Verantwortliche eines
deutschen Bike-Magazins nur Gäste am Gardasee. Forderugen aufzustellen,
steht uns also nicht besonders gut zu Gesicht * wir können nur über den Weg
der Diplomatie versuchen, Einfluss auf die dortigen Entwicklungen auszuüben.
Und das haben wir in den vergangenen Monaten intensiver gemacht als jedes
italienische Mountainbike-Magazin. Ich persönlich war bei mehreren Meetings
mit den Verantwortlichen aus Politik und Wirtschaft zugegen und habe
deutlich die Interessen der Mountainbiker vertreten. Und erst mit der
Berichterstattung im Bike-Magazin war die ganze Diskussion in Gang gesetzt
worden. 
Das Ergebnis unserer Lobby-Arbeit wurde mir heute mitgeteilt: Sämtliche
Sperrungen werden (oder wurden bereits) aufgehoben und zumindest für die
Dauer dieser Bike-Saison ausgesetzt. Im Herbst soll dann von Neuem beraten
werden, wie man die Interessen von Bikern und Wanderern unter einen Hut
bekommen kann * seien Sie sich sicher, dass auch wir dann wieder an diesen
Beratungen teilnehmen und die Interessen unserer Leser vertreten werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Josh Welz
----------------------
Josh Welz
Chefredakteur BIKE
Steinerstr. 15
D-81369 München
Tel. +49-89-72960-20
Fax. +49-89-72960-240
----------------------
www.bike-magazin.de
----------------------
Immerhin scheint ja die Aufhebung der Sperrungen ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung zu sein. Ich hoffe mal das auch die Öffnung der Ponale-Straße bald geklärt sein wird. Schließlich wollen wir doch alle nur unser bischen Freizeit in einem der schönsten (wie ich finde) Bike- und Wanderreviere Europas verbringen.
Soviel erst einmal dazu.


----------



## marco (4. Mai 2004)

Spatz-30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe mit großem Interesse die Beiträge zu den Sperrungen der Trails bei Arco und die der Ponale-Straße gelesen.
> Auch ich habe mich von den Beiträgen animieren lassen einen Brief an die Mitverantwortlichen des BIKE-Festival zu verfassen. Worin ich meinen Unmut gegenüber dem mangelnden Arangement der Zeitung bekundet habe und mein Fern bleiben vom Festival begründet habe.
> Hier die Antwort:
> ...



hallo spatz, das ist nur der erste schritt. Der zweite kommt bald mit der ponale und, wenn alles gut läuft, in einem monat ist es soweit. Habe gestern abend ein gespräch mit dem tourismus-stadrat von riva gehabt.


----------



## tundk4ever (14. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,wer war unten, gibt es etwas neues???


----------



## speedy56 (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,

war in Malcesine am Monte Baldo (da ich die Region Trentin wie gesagt bis zur Wiederöffnung für Biker boykottiere...)
und habe mir natürlich den aktuellen Stand an der Ponale angesehen:

Also, am Eingang des Tunnels sind die Bautafeln, Absperrungen etc. weggeräumt. 

Durch die Absperrung sieht das ganze schon sehr fertig aus: Neuer Kiesweg, Holzgeländer neu...

Wie es künftig für Biker aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen da erstens mein italienisch nur fürs Essen reicht und ich zweitens nur auf der Durchreise angehalten habe.

Im Anhang aktuelle Fotos vom 16. Mai 2004


----------



## tundk4ever (21. Mai 2004)

Hi, danke Dir für die Pic´s.

Aber welche Absperrungen sollen denn weg sein? 
Das Tor ist ja immer noch mächtig im Weg..
Also kann man jetzt aussen herum fahren/gehen?

Fragen über Frage
Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Mai 2004)

Die Ponalestraße ist doch fahrbar, wenn man die ersten 180 hm auf dem kleinen Weg zwischen zweitem und drittem Tunnel (von Riva aus) nach oben klettert!?

Bergab ist dieser sogar teilweise (für die Downhillfraktion sogar komplett) fahrbar.


----------



## tundk4ever (21. Mai 2004)

... das ist ein alter Hut. Aber nicht jeder ist so masochistisch veranlagt    und will 180 HM    sein Fahrrad nach oben tragen.  . 
Deshalb bleibt die Frage: Wie kommt die Sch.. aufs Dach, oder: WANN KOMMT ENDLICH DIESES SCH... TOR DA UNTEN WEG!!! (Sonst bleibt noch meine Lösung vom letzten Jahr: Kette aufsägen)


----------



## speedy56 (23. Mai 2004)

> Aber welche Absperrungen sollen denn weg sein?



Ich meinte die BAU-Absperrungen. Die große gelbe Verbotstafel für Fußgänger und Radfahrer die das Gitter zierte ist weg und die rote Baustellensicherung liegt noch erkennbar im Eck rechts.

Grüßle Speedy56


----------



## dertutnix (23. Mai 2004)

ahoi, komm eben vom lago. die straße ist immer noch zu und die sperrschilder sind wieder vollständig aufgebaut. nach info der locals wird es wohl noch 2 wochen dauern, bis aufgemacht wird. ob das aber stimmt. wie auch immer, wie die bilder zeigen, ist der weg einfach schmal gebaut worden, wie lang das gut geht?

alterantiv halt das ponaletal hochtragen. warum das so ein problem sein soll, wenn man unbedingt nach pregasina oder den ledrosee will, kann ich dann nicht sehen, da ich beim alpencross doch das bike tw. einige stunden schiebe/trage. also eine halbe stunde geschoben und die welt ist wieder ein bischen besser   

grüße
florian


----------



## nojoe (24. Mai 2004)

Also für die schreibende Zunft hier ein paar e-Mail Adressen 

Jeder braucht einen Kanal um seine Meinung richtig zu platzieren
Ich wünsche euch viel ERFOLG  

* Servizio Gestione Strade Provincia Autonoma di  Trento*
                     E-Mail:* [email protected]*


*Comune di Riva del Garda*

*E-Mail: [email protected]*




 *A.P.T. del Garda Trentino*
                    E-Mail*:* *[email protected]´*

*tundk4ever > ich habe der Frau geschrieben deren Adresse du gepostet hast.*
*thanks a lot*


----------



## tundk4ever (24. Mai 2004)

Danke. Habe an alle geschieben. Alle anderen im Forum: Bitte auch!! Schüttet die Leute zu mit Mails!!


----------



## karstenr (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
bin auch am Wochenende von 10 Tagen  Gardasee zurückgekommen. Laut einer Informationsbroschüre (lag beim Capentari) soll die Ponale  Straße nur als Wanderweg geöffnet werden. Soweit zu erkennen war, ist dort ein etwa 70-100cm breiter tiefer Kiesweg angelegt worden mit rechts und links hoher Wiese. 
Der neu angelegte Panoramaweg zwischen Torbole und Navene ist noch längst nicht fertig. Er endet nach ca. 2-3Km mitten im Berg. Und somit fehlen noch ca. 75% des Weges. Bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der die Italiener so ein Bauvorhaben vorantreiben wird es noch Jahre dauern bis der Weg fertig ist. 
Man kann aber sich auch mit dem Linienbus durch den Tunnel mitnehmen lassen. Das MTB legt man einfach unten in die Ladefächer und fährt für ca. 1,5Euro von Riva nach Pre oder eine andere Haltestelle hinter dem Tunnel.
Fahre vielleicht Pfingsten wieder runter. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=116547
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Mai 2004)

karstenr schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der neu angelegte Panoramaweg zwischen Torbole und Navene ist noch längst nicht fertig. Er endet nach ca. 2-3Km mitten im Berg. Und somit fehlen noch ca. 75% des Weges. Bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der die Italiener so ein Bauvorhaben vorantreiben wird es noch Jahre dauern bis der Weg fertig ist.
> ... http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/



Hallo Karsten,
das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der neue Panoramaweg ist bereits fertig. Nur ist direkt nach Fertigstellung ein Stück Berg runtergekommen und er ist damit wieder verschüttet. Die Bauarbeiten dauern nach Angaben der Arbeiter vor Ort bis ca. September (" ... cinque mesi ..."), dann wird dieser Weg wieder in die Tempesta-Runde übergehen. Bis nach Navene (ob der Weg wirklich bis dahin gehen soll, unterzieht sich meiner Kenntnis) ist es dann allerdings noch ein weiter Weg.

Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Mai 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karsten,
> das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der neue Panoramaweg ist bereits fertig. Nur ist direkt nach Fertigstellung ein Stück Berg runtergekommen und er ist damit wieder verschüttet. Die Bauarbeiten dauern nach Angaben der Arbeiter vor Ort bis ca. September (" ... cinque mesi ..."), dann wird dieser Weg wieder in die Tempesta-Runde übergehen. Bis nach Navene (ob der Weg wirklich bis dahin gehen soll, unterzieht sich meiner Kenntnis) ist es dann allerdings noch ein weiter Weg.
> 
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,

das wiederum halte ich jetzt für nicht ganz richtig, oder Du redest von nen anderen Weg als von dem auf dem ich vor zwei Wochen gestanden bin. Wenn Du Dir das Bild mal anschaust
http://www.all-mountain.de/gardasee/mai_2004/lago_mai_2004_47_gross.jpg
sieht man hier eigentlich genau, dass der Weg neu aus dem Hang rausgefräst wird.

Das war nach Aussage eines Mitarbeiters, des Freizeitparks in der Nähe, der neue Panoramaweg.

Grüße
AM


----------



## karstenr (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
wir sind am SA 22.5.2004  am Bauzaun rein und dann war nach ca.  500m Schluss. Dort war nichts zugerutscht. Der Weg hörte ganz einfach auf und es war danach nur der Wald noch ein Stück gerodet worden. Von einem Weg sah man dort nichts mehr. 
Das Bild von Tom zeigt die Stelle wo der Weg zu ende war.
Gruß   Karsten      http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Mai 2004)

@Karsten und AM

Ooops, den Weg meine ich. Da habe ich wohl die Aussage des Bauarbeiters missverstanden. Ich war am 11. Mai dort, habe genau diesen Mini-Bagger auch gesehen, konnte allerdings nicht sehen, dass der Weg tatsächlich noch nicht fertig war.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich auf der anderen Seite des Sees gestanden und dachte, von dort aus auf der Monte Baldo-Seite den Weg schon erkennen zu können (besser: zu erahnen).

Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ..erkennen zu können (besser: zu erahnen)...



... zu erhoffen....zu erflehen...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Mai 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... zu erhoffen....zu erflehen...



  genau!


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2004)

Den Weg finde ich auch ne Super Sache, aber ein Ersatz für die Ponale ist es wohl nicht. 

Her mit der Ponale!!!!

Grüße
AM


----------



## tundk4ever (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mit dem Bike Magazin telefoniert.
Angeblich ist die Ponale wieder offen, allerdings nur für Fussgänger erlaubt, mit grossem Verbotsschild für Biker.

  Also: Hauptsache offen, würde ich sagen  

Wegen der Öffnung für Biker wird sich wohl nichts tun, da gab es beim letzten Bike Festival eine Diskussion mit den Verantwortlichen, und die Leute vom Bike haben da keine Hoffnung mehr. 
Angeblich denken die Italos jetzt über einen Shuttle Service durhc den Tunnel nach, aber wer will so etwas schon    Nix kapiert, die Leute da unten würde ich sagen   

Aber nevertheless: Es ist anscheinend offen. Kann das jemand vor Ort bestätigen???

Ansonsten habe ich Mails an alle möglichen Mailadressen, die oben aufgeführt sind, geschickt, in deutsch und englisch, aber keine Reaktion. Null   

Ich selbst bin vom 04. -14. Juni vor Ort, gebe danach Bescheid.


----------



## Lurchschreck (2. Juni 2004)

Am Montag 31.5.04 war noch das dicke Eisentor da...


----------



## fawos (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wir sind gestern erst von riva zurück gekommen und die lage ist leider
unverändert!   das tor ist immer noch zu!


----------



## tundk4ever (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
kam am 15. Juni zurück. Das Sch... Tor ist unten so richtig zu, da kann man auch mit einer Eisensäge nix machen. Das Schlimme: Auch von oben ist das Tor zu.
Wir haben das Auto nach dem Ledrotunnel gepralrt, und wollten mit den Rädern die Ponal wenigstens runter fahren, aber gelich nach der Verzweigung, wo es rechts nach Pregasina hochgeht, kurz hinter dem alten verfallenen restauarant ist Schluss. Bei diesem Tor ist allerdings eine Kette dran, nur leider hatte ich keine Säge dabei wie letztes Jahr... Einziger Trost, wir konnten dann nach Pregasina fahren.
Laut Mecki sollte das Tor in den nächsten Tagen aufgemacht werden, aber will schon n och an so etwas glauben. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich in die Toskana...

Bilder stelle ich noch rein in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruss Thomas

PS: Laut Bike (die hatte ich vor meinem Urlaub abgerufen) sollte das Tor schon offen sein. Ich habe die Redaktion angerufen, und den Sachverhalt klargestellt.


----------



## fawos (18. Juni 2004)

hi,

habe gerade diese meldung im netz gefunden!   

Ponale Strasse für Biker offen 


  Wer hätte das gedacht: Die alte Ponale Strasse, nach einem Erdrutsch nun als Trail wieder hergestellt, ist ab sofort für Biker geöffnet. Damit lassen sich endlich alle Touren Richtung Ledrosee und nach Pregasina wieder mit dem Bike befahren. Die Strasse, ehemals einzige Verbindung von Riva zum Ledrosee und nach Pregasina, war vor einigen Jahren durch einen Erdrutsch zerstört worden. Nach der Sanierung der Strasse sollte diese aus rechtlichen- und versicherungstechnischen Gründen nur als Fußweg wieder freigegeben werden  nicht aber für Mountainbiker. 
Eine Lücke im italienischen Recht machte es den Behörden nun möglich, die Strasse für Biker zu öffnen: Ein Fahrrad gehörte nach italienischem Recht bisher genau wie ein Motorrad zur Gattung der "mechanischen Systeme". Diese Rechtsauffassung trat jedoch vor etwa 25 Jahren in Kraft, zu einer Zeit, als es noch keine Mountainbikes gab. Jetzt haben die Behörden im Trentino das Mountainbike aus dieser Gattung ausgeklammert und es als eigenständiges Fahrzeug klassifiziert.
Ob nun alle Bikeverbote am Gardasee wieder aufgehoben werden, konnten uns die Behörden in Riva bisher allerdings noch nicht bestätigen. Drücken wir die Daumen 




www.lagobiker.it 

hoffe das es jetzt endlich mal was wird mit der öffnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2004)

Da wurde das Gesetz endlich mal in die richtige Richtung gebogen...


----------



## tundk4ever (18. Juni 2004)

Mensch leute das wäre ja klasse    

(Schade nur, dass ich dann 2 Wochen zu früh dort war grrr).

Aber: HAT ES SCHON JEMAND MIT EIGENEN AUGEN GESEHEN ODER GEFAHREN???????     

Wenn ja, dann schliessen wir das Forum und beaufen uns, oder?  

Tschau, Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Kann die Meldung jemand bestätigen? Ich will Bilder  

Dann kann ich huete Abend endlich den Proseco aufmachen   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MATTESM (18. Juni 2004)

BESTÄTIGUNG!

siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=119923

die situation ist so: das tor ist noch zu, aber wohl nur noch wenige tage. der juristische rösselsprung war ja schon lange vor ort in der diskussion und nun hat man sich vorgestern in riva entsprechend entschieden. es werden nun noch schilder gemalt und die ponale geöffnet. allerdings entspinnt sich gerade die diskussion über die verantwortung bei unfällen, da die verantwortlichen für die strasse einwenden, nicht rund um die uhr hier für recht und ordnung sorgen zu können. man sieht aber vor dem hintergrund der derzeit etwas schwächelnden turismus-zahlen die neue / alte ponale als ein sehr wichtiges element des angebots der region. 

einen genauen termin für die öffnung konnte mir noch keiner sagen, wenn ich was erfahre poste ich das hier, dito bitte jeder, der früher was weiß.

weitere bike verbote, wie in dem artikel oben angedeutet, gibt es derzeit ohnehin nicht mehr, außer den sperrungen am brione (hierzu gibt es vor ort eine genaue karte, die zeigt, welche wege man am brione fahren kann) und einem weg oben beim rifugio pernici. die sperrungen bei den pinanaura trails, die für so viel zoff gesorgt haben, bestehen seit anfang mai nicht mehr.


----------



## speedy56 (18. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht haben die zahlreichen Mails an Behörden
und Tourismusbüros auch etwas dazu beigetragen!?

Dank an alle die mitgemacht haben!!


----------



## dubbel (18. Juni 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> die situation ist so: das tor ist noch zu, aber wohl nur noch wenige tage.



klingt irgendwie vertraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (18. Juni 2004)

Ja, das kennen wir jetzt so seit 3 Jahren... Morgen, nächste Woche, nächsten Monat usw... Ich glaube es erst, wenn es BILDER gibt, oder der erste hier schreibt, er ist dort GEFAHREN   

Gruss Thomas

PS: Die Mails etc. haben wohl wirklich Eindruck gemacht, und die Übernachtungszahl gingen sogar gewaltig zurück, das erhöht den Druck.


----------



## MATTESM (19. Juni 2004)

soeben bekomme ich eine SMS von einem freund in arco: OGGI HANNO APERTO UFFICIALMENTE LA PONALE! heißt nichts anderes als heute haben sie die ponale eröffnet. ich habe noch keinen gefunden, der photos machen könnte heute... ist jemand von euch unten?????????????????????????????
m


----------



## tundk4ever (19. Juni 2004)

... was es zu prüfen gilt. Vieleicht hat er einfach die Zeitung gelesen, und meint die ist jetzt schon offen, und in Wirklichkeit ist das Tor immer noch feste zu. Warten wir also auf eine "Live" Info und die ersten Pigs..
(Klasse wäre es..)


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2004)

Bin gerade vom Lago zurückgekommen. Die Ponale war jedenfalls Anfang dieser Woche noch dicht. 
Heute hatte ich allerdings nicht mehr hochgeschaut. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das stimmt. Wenn ja fahr ich gleich nächstes WE wieder runter;-)
Grüße
TOM


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2004)

Und - wer war der erste? Heute soll doch feierliche Eröffnung sein...


----------



## karstenr (22. Juni 2004)

Bin gestern (21.06.2004) in der früh dort vorbeigekommen aber es war alles dicht.
Man sah auch keine Anzeichen dafür, dass sich dort etwas ändert.
War wohl nur eine Finte von Tourismusverband. 
Gruß   Karsten   http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## tundk4ever (22. Juni 2004)

dafür sind auch die Italos bei der EM gerade rausgeflogen. Strafe muss sein!


----------



## tundk4ever (28. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand Neuigkeiten?


----------



## dertutnix (28. Juni 2004)

vielleicht sollten wir uns dann doch auf 1 einigen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=119923


----------



## tundk4ever (28. Juni 2004)

Lieber den Thraed hier weiter machen, hier haben die ganze Historie. Der neue Thread ist Quatsch. Sonst fängt ein Trottel in 2 Wochen den neune an, und dann wieder einen neuen usw.... Und ich befüchte, die Ponale wird uns noch eine weile beschäftigen.

Gruss an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy56 (30. Juni 2004)

tundk4ever hat Recht - also bleiben wir hier.
Dann mein Beitrag eben hier auch noch mal...


> Ich denke wir sollten nicht so ungeduldig sein, unsere südländischen Nachbarn zeichnen sich halt mehr durch überschäumendes Temperament aus als durch das Einhalten von Terminen...
> 
> Ich habe auf alle Fälle heute als Reaktion auf eine meiner Mails einen Brief vom
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juni 2004)

Auch ich bin der Ankündigung "Die Ponalestraße wird definitiv am 21. Juni geöffnet" aufgesessen! War gegen 15:00 Uhr dort: Alles wie gehabt - verriegelt und verrammelt!
Am 25. Juni das gleiche Bild. Keinerlei Veränderungen gegenüber Mitte Mai. Und es sah auch nicht so aus, als würde sich dort was tun!
Die neue Panoramastraße von Torbole nach Tempesta (Richtung Navene) hingegen kann man nun bereits schon 750 Meter befahren. Wer's noch nicht kennt - dieser kleine "Stich" lohnt sich!

Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (2. Juli 2004)

hallo leute,

als erstes: SORRY!!!!!!!
im überschwang und voll der freude hatte ich den "neuen" ponale threat eröffnet. ein fehler. ja, ich gebe es zu. bitte, marco, nimm den doch einfach raus, das kannst du doch....?????

ich gebe aber nicht auf. heute in der lokalen zeitung l´adige folgender kurzer beitrag:

ieri l´annuncio del sindaco e del comitato «giacomo cis»
ponale ok dal 14 luglio

dopo anni di chiacchere e di polemiche e dopo la scoperta dell´«uovo di colombo» (per chi fa in bici quel sentiero e si becca un sasso in testa sono cavoli suoi), il conto alla rovescia per la riapertura della vecchia ponale sembra essere veramente agli sgoccioli. ieri prima il sindaco paolo matteotti e poi in serata il presidente del comitato «giacomo cis» bicio di stasio hanno annunciato che, salvo sorprese, la cerimonia di riapertura della vecchia strada trasformata in sentiero avverrà nel tardo pomeriggio di mercoledì 14 luglio. taglio del nastro e in cima, in corrispondenza del ponte di pregasina, un rinfresco con tanto di spaghettata a cura del bacionela club di riva. appuntamento da non perdere quindi. e c´è da scommetterci che molti rivani non vorranno mancare. a piedi o in bici.

auf deutsch: bürgermeister und vositzender des "comitato giacomo cis" benennen den 14.juli als offiziell geplanten eröffnungstag (eine jahreszahl wird nicht genannt.... ). schön mit schere band zerschneiden und oben eine spaghettata feiern. sollte man nicht verpassen, ob zu fuss oder auf dem bike...

ich lasse das  -  mittlerweile skeptisch  -  mal so stehen. entscheidet selber ob ihr es diesmal glaubt.  (ich werde wohl dann doch versuchen dort zu sein... grenzenloser optimist der ich bin...)

m


----------



## spOOky fish (2. Juli 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> (eine jahreszahl wird nicht genannt.... ).





der war gut.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2004)

... und trotzdem geben wir niemals die Hoffnung auf ...  
gerade gefunden ...

Stefan


----------



## tundk4ever (2. Juli 2004)

Leute das klingt alles gut.    Ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgend etwas im Urin verrät mir, dass es diesmal klappt. Wir sollten uns dann, wenn es wirklich (im Juli 2004  ) offe ist   ) an der Ponale Trefen, und eine Party feiern!   Rülps

Thomas


----------



## MATTESM (2. Juli 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns dann, wenn es wirklich (im Juli 2004  ) offe ist   ) an der Ponale Trefen, und eine Party feiern!
> 
> Thomas



das ist eine sehr vernünftige idee. hierfür bietet sich das wochenende um den 17.07. an. damit wären wir zwar nicht die allerersten, hätten aber zumindest die gewähr, dass man bis dahin wüßte, ob die eröffnung am 14.7. tatsächlich stattgefunden hat. ich check mal ob ich da kann, wenn das der fall ist biete ich mich hiermit an, ein fassl bier von der forschungsbrauerei münchen im hänger die ponale rauf zu ziehen und mit anwesenden beim alten belvedere zu vernichten. gehe davon aus dass ich nicht der einzige mit fassl im schlepptau bin...   ... 

m


----------



## dertutnix (2. Juli 2004)

m: weiss zwar nicht wie ich das auf die reihe krieg, aber da bin ich dabei (natürlich dann stilecht mit dem singlespeed)   

übrigens eben den 3. teil vom ac "bergauf bergab" (vgl. link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117074) gesehen. die fahren doch da tatsächlich die klassischen tremalzorunde nach riva. aber genau im entscheidenden moment wurde abgeschwenkt. das wär schon interessant gewesen, wie der heckmair da runtergefahren ist (vitamin b oder ponaletal???)

also am 14.07. auf ein bierchen und im august schlepp ich dann wieder das fass auf das briönchen ... aber das ist dann wieder eine andere geschichte

florian


----------



## speedy56 (6. Juli 2004)

Ach mannoo...

immer wenn was los ist klappts bei mir nicht *grummel*

Genau an diesem Wochenende muß ich übern großen Teich - arbeitsmäßig. Wünsch euch auf alle Fälle eine tolle Fete und viel Spaß auf der "neuen" Ponale.

Andererseits - sollte sich der Termin noch mal verschieben 
dann könnt ich schon auch ein Fassl beisteuern   

Schaun mer moi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (6. Juli 2004)

das ist doch ein wort



> dann könnt ich schon auch ein Fassl beisteuern



das werden dann noch einige lustige tage am lago   

brauchen wir eigentlich nur noch termine   

florian


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Juli 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> m: übrigens eben den 3. teil vom ac "bergauf bergab" (vgl. link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117074) gesehen. die fahren doch da tatsächlich die klassischen tremalzorunde nach riva. aber genau im entscheidenden moment wurde abgeschwenkt. das wär schon interessant gewesen, wie der heckmair da runtergefahren ist (vitamin b oder ponaletal???)



Das hätte mich auch interessiert! Aber durch Pregasina sind sie ja gefahren!
Vielleicht war der Berich ja nicht superaktuell und man konnte noch neben dem Tunnel vorbei?   

Für die Tremalzo Abfahrt auf dem AC drück ich dir die Daumen


----------



## the__scorer (6. Juli 2004)

Im Bericht wurde erwähnt dass es wegen dem "Jahrhundertsommer 2003" sehr heiss auf der Tour gewesen sein -> Ponale zu. interessiert mich au wie die runter gekommen sind. Helicopter oder so...


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juli 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> das ist eine sehr vernünftige idee. hierfür bietet sich das wochenende um den 17.07. an. damit wären wir zwar nicht die allerersten, hätten aber zumindest die gewähr, dass man bis dahin wüßte, ob die eröffnung am 14.7. tatsächlich stattgefunden hat. ich check mal ob ich da kann, wenn das der fall ist biete ich mich hiermit an, ein fassl bier von der forschungsbrauerei münchen im hänger die ponale rauf zu ziehen und mit anwesenden beim alten belvedere zu vernichten. gehe davon aus dass ich nicht der einzige mit fassl im schlepptau bin...   ...
> 
> m



*kalendercheck*
Geile Idee  Da melde ich mal verstärktes Interesse an einen Ponale-Eröffnungsbierchen an. 
Sag mal pauschal, ich wäre dabei  

Wenn die Ponale.-Wiedereröffnung kein Grund zum feiern ist, weiß oich auch nicht was sonst. Am nächsten Tag könnte man dann eine Wiedereröffnungs-Tremalzzo-Tour machen (sofern man die Bierchen dann schon verdaut hat).


Grüße
Tom


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juli 2004)

> Zitat von *All-Mountain*
> Wenn die Ponale.-Wiedereröffnung kein Grund zum feiern ist, weiß oich auch nicht was sonst. Am nächsten Tag könnte man dann eine Wiedereröffnungs-Tremalzzo-Tour machen (sofern man die Bierchen dann schon verdaut hat).



meine idee ist ja eher "von oben kommen"     

aber hauptsache dann   
florian


----------



## karstenr (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
bei mir hat der Wirt am Montag gesagt am 18.7. sollte die Straße geöffnet werden.  Ich wäre jedoch sehr vorsichtig mit einem Fest zur Eröffnung an diesem WE. An dem Tag wo ich zum Tremalzo hoch bin, hat man wieder Bauarbeiten auf der Ponale  Straße beobachten können. Ob die Arbeiten hier nun weitergehen wage ich arg zu bezweifeln.  Z.B. beim neun MTB Weg von Torbole nach Tempesta stand der Bagger immer noch an der gleichen Stelle wie 6 Wochen vorher.
Gruß      Karsten       http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Jungs,
klasse Idee   .

ABER: Zuerst sollten wir den definitiven Bescheid haben, dass offen ist. Also irgend jemand, der es mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat (!!! WICHTIG!!!) sollte daqs "go" geben, und dann definieren wir den Termin.
Sonst stehen wir wie Idioten   an der Absperrung, und dann   kann ich für nix garantieren, dann packe ich die Eisensäge wieder aus...

Also schaun mer mal, in ca. 1 Woche wissen wir mehr!


----------



## marco (8. Juli 2004)

> Dass es den italienischen Behörden mit der Öffnung der Ponale Strasse für Biker ernst ist, zeigt das Bild von Presidente Fabrizio di Stasio vom Comitato Giacomo Cis, der exklusiv für Lagobiker vorab die Pforten aufsperrte. Das Comitato Giacomo Cis ist ein Komite, das extra zur Wiedereröffnung der alten Ponale-Strasse ins Leben gerufen wurde. Vorraussichtlich wird das Tor am 14.7. geöffnet. Es fehlen nur noch ein paar Beschilderungen. Bei der Jungfernfahrt fanden wir einen Traumtrail vor, der die ehemalige Asphaltstrasse weit in den Schatten stellt.
> Doch Vorsicht: Der Weg ist sehr schmal und in vielen Kurven schlecht einzusehen. Bitte fahrt vorsichtig und bergab langsam!!!!! Sonst sind Kollisionen und eine erneute Sperrung vorprogrammiert. Viel Spaß.



aus www.lagobiker.it


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juli 2004)

Das wäre Wahnsinn, daß ich DAS noch erleben darf  

Also fahrt vorsichtig, nicht das die Ponale im September wieder gesperrt ist.


----------



## dede (8. Juli 2004)

La speranza e' l'ultima a morire !!!!


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2004)

In der neuen Bike 08/2004 ist auf Seite 6 ein Bericht über die Öffnung der Ponale.


----------



## spOOky fish (8. Juli 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre Wahnsinn, daß ich DAS noch erleben darf
> 
> Also fahrt vorsichtig, nicht das die Ponale im September wieder gesperrt ist.




ich werd nächstes jahr den altissimo bezwingen, mich der einsamkeit erfreuen und von einem lauschigen plätzchen die ameisenstraße am gegenüberliegenden lagoufer bestaunen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Juli 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> aus www.lagobiker.it



Hallo Marco,
schön, dass ihr die alte Ponalestraße schon gefahren seid ...    ***Neid***

Allerdings war das Posting mit der Öffnung am 21. Juni auch von dir und ich bin drauf reingefallen! ;-)

Ich werde mich m 23. Juli im Anschluss an unseren AX wieder mal persönlich überzeugen, ob da am 14. echt was passiert ist! Und sollte die Ponale dann immer noch geschlossen sein, glaube ich dir kein Wort mehr! So!!!!   

BTW: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Infobroschüre 'Lagobiker'! Ich finde sie sehr gelungenen und so etwas war überfällig. 

Stefan


----------



## Chakotay (9. Juli 2004)

Na endlich, das wurde aber auch Zeit dass man wieder die Ponalestrasse fahren kann   

Dann werde ich die mal Anfang September benutzen, wenn sie bis dahin noch offen ist


----------



## marco (9. Juli 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> schön, dass ihr die alte Ponalestraße schon gefahren seid ...    ***Neid***
> 
> Allerdings war das Posting mit der Öffnung am 21. Juni auch von dir und ich bin drauf reingefallen! ;-)
> ...



ich hoffe, der termin wird diesmal eingehalten. Ich hasse die italiener, wenn sie unpünktlich sind   

Lagobiker: bald kommt ein neues heft raus!

ciao


----------



## Enduro (9. Juli 2004)

heute erhaltenes Mailing: es scheint tatsächlich ernst zu sein  

Wir teilen mit, dass der Weg "Ex Strada del Ponale" benannt ab 15. Juli
2004 wieder zu Fuß begehbar und/oder mit Fahrrad befahrbar sein wird.
Auf diesem Weg sind immer die Motorfahrzeuge verboten ( Maßnahme Servizio
Turismo n. 155 / 7. Juni 2004 )

Für weitere Auskünfte rufen Sie unsere Büros an:
Riva del Garda 0464 554444
Arco 0464 516161
Torbole 0464 505177

MFG

APT GARDA TRENTINO
[email protected]
www.gardatrentino.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tundk4ever (9. Juli 2004)

.... langsam Brauner ....

Noch ist die Ponale nicht offen. Erst galube, wenn man den Boden hinter dem Tor geküsst hat   , und keine einzige Sekunde früher.


----------



## tundk4ever (9. Juli 2004)

Hi Marco, 

dem Kompliment muss ich mich übrigens anschliessen. Die Bröschüre ist super! Glückwunsch, und weiter so!

Thomas


----------



## marco (9. Juli 2004)

tundk4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> 
> dem Kompliment muss ich mich übrigens anschliessen. Die Bröschüre ist super! Glückwunsch, und weiter so!
> 
> Thomas



danke, die nächste soll viele touren drin haben


----------



## speedy56 (11. Juli 2004)

> heute erhaltenes Mailing: es scheint tatsächlich ernst zu sein



Ich habe dieselbe Mail erhalten   

Ich hoffe, wenn ich von USA zurück bin, hier von eueren ersten Erfahrungen lesen zu können!

Und feiert schön... *seufz*


----------



## hardtailrocker (11. Juli 2004)

Am 07.07.2004 war Sie leider noch nicht offen. Es sieht aber noch ziemlich nach Baustelle aus, und viele Felswände sind noch gar nicht gesichert!!!

Ich glaube es erst, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## fasj (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,
selbst in der neuen Bike 8/04 ist ein Bericht darin. 
Es ist sogar ein Foto eines Bikers auf der Strecke drin.
Bin recht entspannt, hoffe das bis Oktober dann offen oder immer noch offen ist. Vorher reichts mir vermutlich nicht rutner.

FF


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Juli 2004)

fasj schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> selbst in der neuen Bike 8/04 ist ein Bericht darin.
> Es ist sogar ein Foto eines Bikers auf der Strecke drin.
> Bin recht entspannt, hoffe das bis Oktober dann offen oder immer noch offen ist. Vorher reichts mir vermutlich nicht rutner.
> ...



Das hatten wir auch schon öfters in der Bike. Erst wenn der erse hier reinpostet: 
"Es ist offen ich bin die Ponale gefahren"  
fange ich an dran zu glauben.
Grüße
AM


----------



## dertutnix (14. Juli 2004)

nach info vom "see" und nach l'adige wird die ponale heute um 18:00 uhr feierlich aufgemacht      

leider kann ich heute nicht dabei sein, aber morgen starte ich dann  

... und sollte es mal wieder nur eine falschmeldung sein, was ich diesmal nicht glaube, dann hatte ich wenigstens 4 tage sommer   

florian


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juli 2004)

Ich bin dafür, dass wir den nächsten, der die Ponalestraße nicht persönlich gefahren ist und trotzdem hier wieder 'ne Mutmaßung oder Annahme postet, steinigen!   

Jedesmal, wenn ich im Forum sehe, dass es einen neuen Beitrag zu diesem Thema gibt, stehe ich nämlich vor lauter Hoffnung kurz vor 'ner Herzattacke!   

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (14. Juli 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dafür, dass wir den nächsten, der die Ponalestraße nicht persönlich gefahren ist und trotzdem hier wieder 'ne Mutmaßung oder Annahme postet, steinigen!



stefan, sollte die ponale auch heute nicht geöffnet werden, und ich daher dann morgen quasi "umsonstwegenponalefahrenruntergefahren" bin, hoff ich als "opfer" auf gnade   

bin leider erst am montag dann wieder online, so dass ich meinen "bericht" VIEL ZU SPÄT posten kann. bin aber sicher, dass da andere viel früher entsprechende info setzen   

florian, derbittebittenichtgesteinigtwerdenwill


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juli 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> ... hoff ich als "opfer" auf gnade
> 
> ...
> 
> florian, derbittebittenichtgesteinigtwerdenwill ...



Vergiss' es!

Ich will hier nur noch Fakten, Fakten, Fakten sehen ...   

Stefan


----------



## dertutnix (14. Juli 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Fakten, Fakten, Fakten



passt ja dann: montag ist FOCUSTAG


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Juli 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> stefan, sollte die ponale auch heute nicht geöffnet werden, und ich daher dann morgen quasi "umsonstwegenponalefahrenruntergefahren" bin, hoff ich als "opfer" auf gnade
> 
> bin leider erst am montag dann wieder online, so dass ich meinen "bericht" VIEL ZU SPÄT posten kann. bin aber sicher, dass da andere viel früher entsprechende info setzen
> 
> florian, derbittebittenichtgesteinigtwerdenwill



Vergiss es  

Hiermit wird befohlen, dass Du Dich umgehend ins Cafee Italia in Riva begibst, da online gehst und hier reipostest dass die Ponale offen ist  
Grüße
AM


----------



## dertutnix (14. Juli 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es
> 
> Hiermit wird befohlen, dass Du Dich umgehend ins Cafee Italia in Riva begibst, da online gehst und hier reipostest dass die Ponale offen ist
> Grüße
> AM



wie gesagt, bin sicher, dass da heute abend noch eine nachricht steht   

und morgen dann   

und freitag dann   

und samstag dann   

ach und eigentlich dann immer


----------



## MATTESM (14. Juli 2004)

SIE IST DEFINTIV OFFEN!


heute mittwoch 18.05h, der bürgermeister und der vorsitzende des vereins giacomo cis beschreiten die ersten meter der neuen / alten ponalestrasse. ich  -  in gebührendem abstand aber doch als erster mit einem bike  -  hinterher. gegen 19h hat die prozession, nach diversen reden diverser bürgermeister, das alte bellavista erreicht, ein paar meter dahinter, beim abzweig richtung pregasina (links) bzw ledro (rechts) gibt es die für derartige anlässe obligatorische pasta e vino. alle strahlen. alle sind zufrieden. und jeder sonnt sich im licht des geleisteten. 

bilder kommen in ca 2 stunden. ein filmchen von der abfahrt hätte ich auch, aber das kann man wohl hier nicht einstellen oder???

nachdenkliches: der weg ist wirklich wunderschön. 1,2m breit. teilweise enger. schön angeböscht mit frischem klee und herrlichen gräsern. hie und da eine zypresse. ausblicke über den see. senkrechte wände hinunter zur straße. und davor? an 2 bis 3 stellen reste der alten begrenzung, ungefähr in miniskus-höhe. wenn da einer ankommt und sich verbremst dann braucht er sich über die dinge in seinem leben keine sorgen mehr zu machen. 

es mag spießig klingen: aber leute, passt auf, fahrt defensiv. 

und dennoch wirds kaum erfolg haben. irgendein hirnloser depp wird früher oder später den ersten unfall bauen und dann ist die strasse wieder zu...

nun gut, bis dahin ist sie wie sie war.... nur schöner...

wer kommt am samstag auf ein bier??? bei konkreten anmeldungen werde ich für das erste fassl sorgen...

grüße an alle ponale-fans

mattesm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (14. Juli 2004)

kann mich mattesm nur anschließen, hoffentlich  fahren die leute so das nichts passiert und sie auch  offen bleibt....

also gehen wir ja alle pfleglich danit um!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dertutnix (14. Juli 2004)

juhuu, ich werde nicht gesteinigt   


starte also dann morgen, will die ponale ja auf alle fälle in nahezu jungfräulichem zustand erleben.

samstag bin ich dann auf alle fälle dabei   
nur, sollten wir nicht eingedenk der schilderung von mattesm das   nicht im unteren bereich der ponale genießen??? will mir ja dann doch noch so über diverse dinge in meinem leben gedanken machen   

freu mich
florian


----------



## MATTESM (14. Juli 2004)

und hier die versprochenen beweisphotos... 
man beachte das offizielle ponale-trikot, mit dem waren gleich eine ganze reihe von typen da (sehr hübsch und irgendwie retro, finde ich)

beste grüße vom lago... (ach ja: hier ist sommer!)

mattem

p.s. ich werde sie morgen mit meinem sohn im TREK hänger befahren... bin gespannt wer da noch an uns beiden vorbei kommt...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Juli 2004)

Endlich! Wir werden die Ponalestraße dann als Abschluss-Highlight am 23. Juli in unseren A-X einbauen ... Neee, watt is' dat schön!   


			
				clemson schrieb:
			
		

> ... also gehen wir ja alle pfleglich danit um!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...


Ein Wunsch, den man nicht oft genug äußern kann! Auch wenn diese Strecke zum Rasen viel zu schade ist - es gibt leider zu viele Schwachmaten auf der Welt ...

Stefan


----------



## Principia (15. Juli 2004)

bravo !!!!!!!    

hoffentlich ist sie auch noch ende august geöffnet..


----------



## tundk4ever (15. Juli 2004)

Mir fehlen die Worte Freunde !!!

Danke an alle die mitgeholfen haben, und ich kann künftig OHNE Eisensäge zum Lago fahren. Samstag kann ich aber leider nicht.... Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MATTESM (15. Juli 2004)

soeben auf der website der BIKE gelesen:

"Gardasee: Große Eröffnungsfeier in Pregasina

1500 Mountainbiker feierten gestern die Eröffnung der neuen Ponale-Straße in Pregasina.
Nach einer fünf-jährigen Sperrung ist die Panorama-reiche Kultstrecke am Westufer des Gardasees damit eröffnet und auch offiziell für Biker freigegeben..."

Herrschaft, wo haben die denn gefeiert? ich war da und da warens vielleicht 50 bis 100 mit einem bike oder ähnlichem gefährt. und viel mehr fussgänger aus den umliegenden orten. pasta in der kurve. fein. aber riesen fest????? oder hat die bike ein wenig den journalistischen freifahrtsschein gezogen??? kommt her und überzeugt euch selber...

grüße
m


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2004)

So wie die testen und hypen, ist das doch kein Wunder, daß aus 150 gleich 1500 gemacht werden. Hört sich auch viel besser an...
Zum Glück warens keine 1500, sonst hätten die direkt wieder dicht gemacht!

Bin auch gespannt, wann denn der erste über die Böschung segelt und seinen ultimativen Drop hinlegt. Die Erdwälle lassen sich doch "prima" als Anlieger nutzen...Sicherer wars mit den Planken auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Joshy (15. Juli 2004)

Hi,

bin ab morgen in Riva   

Wie kommt man denn von Riva zur Ponalestrasse??   

thanx


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Juli 2004)

Joshy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin ab morgen in Riva
> 
> ...



@Joshy
Falls Du das Posting ernst meinst sollest Du mal dran denken 30  in den 12er Moser zu investieren.

@All Ponale Fans
Diese Woche werd ich's wohl nicht mehr schaffen, aber ich werde mir die Sache hoffenlich nächste Woche anschauen. 
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (16. Juli 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> soeben auf der website der BIKE gelesen:
> 
> "Gardasee: Große Eröffnungsfeier in Pregasina
> 
> ...


5 jahre   komisch bin die strecke im mai 2000 noch schön locker hoch und runter gefahren  naja....BIKE....die scheppen gerne mal ein wenig mehr auf


----------



## bike bike (16. Juli 2004)

1500?


naja das Foto zum Text sagt eh schon alles ....


----------



## marco (16. Juli 2004)

bike bike schrieb:
			
		

> 1500?
> 
> 
> naja das Foto zum Text sagt eh schon alles ....




1500 sind tatsächlich ein bissl zu viel... aber das foto ist alt: es gibt kein asphalt mehr auf der strasse!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> 5 jahre   komisch bin die strecke im mai 2000 noch schön locker hoch und runter gefahren  naja....BIKE....die scheppen gerne mal ein wenig mehr auf




Der erste Murenabgang war im Winter 98/99, es gab sogar 1 oder 2 Tote, weil direkt ein Auto mit in den See gerissen wurde (kam damals sogar bei uns in den Nachrichten).
Ich war im Mai 99 unten, da konnte man schön die abgebrochene Stelle im Fels erkennen.
Im September 2000 war die Ponale quasi schon dicht, man konnte aber noch außen um einen Tunnel durch eine Absperrung rumschieben und den Rest fahren.

Das (leider sehr kleine) Foto hier oben zeigt aber doch keinen Asphalt, sondern man erkennt die neuen Holzgeländer rechts und die mit Gras bewachsene Böschung.


----------



## dede (16. Juli 2004)

bzgl. des bike-artikels dürfte es wohl klar sein, daß die 1.500 biker eine schätzung im vorfeld der eröffnung darstellen müssen. die bike ist vorgestern (?) ausgeliefert worden, d.h. redaktionsschluß war wohl irgendwann letzte woche, vielleicht für derart "aktuelle news" anfang dieser woche - war da die ponale überhaupt schon offen ? das foto dürfte auch nicht "live" von der eröffnungsfete sein, sondern ein marketingfoto vom tourismusverein riva, das die ein paar tage vorher gemacht (und dann an die entsprechenden medienvertreter versandt) haben.


----------



## marco (16. Juli 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> bzgl. des bike-artikels dürfte es wohl klar sein, daß die 1.500 biker eine schätzung im vorfeld der eröffnung darstellen müssen. die bike ist vorgestern (?) ausgeliefert worden, d.h. redaktionsschluß war wohl irgendwann letzte woche, vielleicht für derart "aktuelle news" anfang dieser woche - war da die ponale überhaupt schon offen ? das foto dürfte auch nicht "live" von der eröffnungsfete sein, sondern ein marketingfoto vom tourismusverein riva, das die ein paar tage vorher gemacht (und dann an die entsprechenden medienvertreter versandt) haben.



caro dede, ich glaube wir brauchen beide ein paar brille. Ich hab nicht gesehen, dass das foto die neue strasse zeigt, und du hast nicht gelesen, dass die nachricht in der bike ONLINE rausgekommen ist, also gestern


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> caro dede, ich glaube wir brauchen beide ein paar brille.



Schon ganz glasig eure Augen vor Freudentränen, wa?   

Für die ganzen ACler freuts mich, daß die nun endlich wieder auf "normaler" Route zum Ziel fahern können.


----------



## dede (16. Juli 2004)

@ marco: ciao ciccio bello, selbst die neue BIKE (hardcopy !) hat den Artikel über die ponale-öffnung drin (weiß aber ehrlicherweise nicht, ob sie da auch von 1.500 fanatischen ponalejüngern sprechen ?). aber zumindest das foto ist da meines wissens auch drin - und ich bin mir auch sicher, daß die gitta nicht unten war während der eröffnung, weil ich am mittwoch noch mit ihr kontakt hatte. in jedem fall werd ich's mir nächste woche selbst anschauen und wahrscheinlich einen ganzen tag lang nur die ponale rauf und wieder runterfahren...


----------



## MATTESM (16. Juli 2004)

...soeben fahrt nummer 5 auf der ponale beendet als klassischen abschluss der tremalzorunde...wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie schön die trails beim passo rocchetta waren... und die neuen kurvenkombinationen der ponale kommen langsam auch richtig gut... es waren keine leute da, da es leicht regnete... schööööööön.... natürlich defensiv gefahren...  ;-)

grüße, alles wird gut
m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (18. Juli 2004)

sodala, 

donnerstag 1. fahrt ponale. was für ein gefühl. viele einheimische mit bike aber auch zu fuß unterwegs. alle hatten ein leichtes, fast sehnsüchtiges, grinsen, auf den lippen. sehr schöne stimmung. die bikemannschaften aus riva und arco geben allerdings ordentlich gas, fahren wohl zunächst auf zeit. also beim runterfahren lassen es die auf alle fälle ordentlich krachen   

freitag mit mattesm die tremalzorunde auf nahezu historischen wegen gemacht. mit dem singlespeed beim hochfahren etwas übernommen, wollte aber nicht, dass jan ulrich das dann gleich nachmacht   und musste die anderen beiden ziehen lassen. oben am pass aber egal, herrliches gefühl und trotz der paar tropfen ein irres gefühl, vom tremalzo mit dem bike richtig schön nach riva abzufahren.

samstag dann auf die andere seite, altissimo. dann nach einem weizenstopp bei mecki ponale bis zur madonna. beim hochfahren mattesm mit junior im hänger getroffen. respekt   beim runterfahren dann zunächst durchs tunnel und danach den oberen ponaletrail bis zur ponale genommen, das könnt eine klassische feierabendrunde werden   

auf alle fälle haben sie die ponalestraße wirklich schön hergerichtet. ob alles so seinen sinn macht, mag ich nicht beurteilen. bin auch gespannt, wie lange das alles gut geht, aber da hoff ich mal auf das vernünftige im menschen ...

florian


----------



## daboo (18. Juli 2004)

Hi! 
Komme auch grade vom Gardasee zurück. Ich dachte ja, ich hätte den Sentiero Ponale in meiner Erinnerung ein wenig verklärt (wie man das ja oft so tut...). Aber ich kann sagen, ich war ÜBERWÄLTIGT!!!     
Die haben den Weg wirklich sauber hergerichtet. Kein Wunder, dass das so lang gedauert hat. 
Nachteil ist vielleicht, dass er gleich so schön gemacht worden ist, dass nun Hinz und Kunz mit ihren Tourenrädern rauffahren können. Haben sie am Do und Freitag auch gemacht. WAr ein riesen Verkehr, auch mit Familien und so. Toll war, dass wirklich alle Leute super gelaunt waren, gegrüßt haben und ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht hatten (ich auch  ). 
Ich hab noch nie so viele gestandene Mountainbiker gesehen, die dauernd pausiert und Fotos geschossen haben  

Bin nur gespannt, ob der Weg wirklich auf Dauer ohne Maut auskommt. Bei dem Verkehr kann Arco ja dauernd renovieren, absichern und so. Aber für diesen Ausblick kann man eigentlich auch einen Obulus zahlen. 

*daboodiesichgarnichtmehreinkriegtvorfreude*


----------



## Titus (19. Juli 2004)

Bin am 15.07. zum erstenmal die Ponale-Straße gefahren und muß sagen, das der Weg sehr schön angelegt ist. Es war aber wirklich viel Verkehr. Naja wird sich mit der Zeit wohl beruhigen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2004)

Mal ne Frage an die Erstbefahrer hier: 
Ist der Teer in den Tunnels auch beseitigt worden, oder ist die Strecke dort noch so breit wie vorher?

Und ne Frage für die ganz alten Hasen:
Wann wurde die Straße eigentlich für den Verkehr gesperrt? Als ich ´93 das erste Mal unten war, sah die noch relativ frisch aus. 
Da war auch der Pregasina-Tunnel noch im Bau.


----------



## MATTESM (19. Juli 2004)

in den tunnels ist die ursprüngliche breite noch vorhanden, d.h. keine künstliche verengung durch erdhaufen und blumenarngements. FOLGE: gasgeben, vorbeifahren, ausbremsen. da der sonstige weg zum überholen recht eng ist wird in den tunnels entsprechend das nachgeholt, was sonst nur noch schwer möglich ist... ;-) ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich den ursprünglichen zustand nicht mehr genau erinnere, aber ich glaube es sind 1 bis 2 tunnels dazugekommen, kann das sein???

die strasse war jetzt 5 jahre gesperrt. anfänglich konnte man die sperrungen noch kreativ umgehen das verhinderten aber bald eindrucksvolle stahlbarrikaden...

m


----------



## dertutnix (19. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die Erstbefahrer hier:
> Ist der Teer in den Tunnels auch beseitigt worden, oder ist die Strecke dort noch so breit wie vorher?



noi, die tunnel sind breit wie eh und jeh. haben uns allerdings gefragt, ob es schon immer soviele tunnels waren, aber das wär wohl zu viel aufwand gewesen, jetzt auch noch neu tunnels zu bauen. bei 2 tunnels hat's auch keinen asphalt sondern schotter.

mehr dann vielleicht von mattesm, der ja quasi als erstbefahrer nach der offiziellen eröffnuung durchgehen kann    

ergo: tunnels sind gut zum *passieren * (nicht sinnlosem vorbeiheitzen!!!) geeignet



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und ne Frage für die ganz alten Hasen:
> Wann wurde die Straße eigentlich für den Verkehr gesperrt? Als ich ´93 das erste Mal unten war, sah die noch relativ frisch aus.
> Da war auch der Pregasina-Tunnel noch im Bau.



pregasinatunnel wurde nach meiner erinnerung 1995 eröffnet. meine auch, dass die ponalestraße damals nicht sofort für den motorisierten verkehr gesperrt wurde. aber das hab ich leider nicht mehr so im gefühl. 

florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (19. Juli 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> in den tunnels ist die ursprüngliche breite noch vorhanden, d.h. keine künstliche verengung durch erdhaufen und blumenarngements. FOLGE: gasgeben, vorbeifahren, ausbremsen. da der sonstige weg zum überholen recht eng ist wird in den tunnels entsprechend das nachgeholt, was sonst nur noch schwer möglich ist... ;-) ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich den ursprünglichen zustand nicht mehr genau erinnere, aber ich glaube es sind 1 bis 2 tunnels dazugekommen, kann das sein???
> 
> die strasse war jetzt 5 jahre gesperrt. anfänglich konnte man die sperrungen noch kreativ umgehen das verhinderten aber bald eindrucksvolle stahlbarrikaden...
> 
> m



hätt ich mir meine antwort ja schenken können, ich brauch einfach zu lang zum denken und tippen ...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> .. da der sonstige weg zum überholen recht eng ist wird in den tunnels entsprechend das nachgeholt, was sonst nur noch schwer möglich ist... ;-)
> 
> die strasse war jetzt 5 jahre gesperrt...



Danke, das hab ich mir schon gedacht, wollte es aber nicht aussprechen...

zu 2.: Ich meinte nicht die Sperrung der Ponale nach dem Erdrutsch, das war mir klar, war ja im Mai99 und Sep00 selbst unten.
Mir ging es um den Zeitpunkt, wo die Ponale für den Autoverkehr gesperrt wurde. War das schon vor 1990? Stefan SIT hatte doch mal geschrieben, er wäre anfangs noch dort hoch, als die Autos noch zugelassen waren.

Auf meiner Karte zähle ich 7 Tunnels. Ob die noch zusätzlich Tunnels gebaut haben, glaub ich nicht. Viel zu teuer für nen Fußweg. Da wären einige Neubauten auf der Westseite nach Limone und weiter runter eher von Nöten. 

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> pregasinatunnel wurde nach meiner erinnerung 1995 eröffnet. meine auch, dass die ponalestraße damals nicht sofort für den motorisierten verkehr gesperrt wurde. aber das hab ich leider nicht mehr so im gefühl.
> 
> florian



Das mit 95 könnte stimmen. Aber ich bin 100% sicher, daß wir schon 1993 in Riva unten durch das Eisengatter geklettert sind. Oben nach der Ponalebrücke war dann auch wieder PKW-Verkehr.


----------



## Big_Jim (19. Juli 2004)

ich bin die Ponale noch im August 2000 noch raufgefahren. Ein bekannter ist in dem gleichen Urlaub die Ponale von oben runter gekommen, nach ihm kam ein Mann mit der eisenkette und die Straße war zu!!!

Gruß big Jim


----------



## dede (19. Juli 2004)

soweit ich mich noch (an die guten alten zeiten) erinnern kann gab es damals eine zeitlich limitierte und alternierende verkehrsführung, also am vormittag in eine richtung, am nachmittag in die andere - kann sich da noch jemand von den ponaleexperten genauer dran erinnern ???


----------



## tundk4ever (20. Juli 2004)

Also zur Klarstellung und Info (fahre die Ponale seit 1989):
Zuerst wurde der lange Tunnel ins Ledrotal gebaut. Das war so grob geschätzt so zwischen 93-95. Ab dem Zeitpunkt war die Ponale ab dem Abzweig (wo sich die Ponale teilt Richtung Pregasina und Richtung Ledrotal) gesperrt, und nur noch nach Pregasina offen für Autos. Auch damlas hat sich schon ein Kleinkrieg auf der Poanle Richtung Ledrotal abgespielt. Am Anfang war nur eine einfache Absperrschranke, dann mit Gitter, am oberen Ende (also da wo der Lange Ledrotunnel rauskommt) sogar zum Teil so, dass man das Bike unten herumheben musste, oben drüber usw...
Als dann der Tunnel nach Pregasina fertig war, das dürfte dann so ab 98 gewesen sein, war die Ponale offiziel gesperrt, war aber eigentlich immer befahrbar. Das Tor war twar schon länger, aber in anderer Form, zum Teil mit offener Tür, man konnte aber anfänglich problemlos die ganz alte Ponale nehmen (das ist die kleine Strasse die links am ersten Tunnel (von Riva aus gesehen) vorbeiführt. Dort musste man das Bike über die Begrenzungsmauer heben, war aber soweit kein problemlos. Dann, ab dem "grossen" Erdrutsch (mit den Toten), das war wohl im Jahr 2000, wurden die Sperrungen drastisch verschärft, zum Teil wurde der vorhin beschriebene Weg mit Geröll aufgefüllt und einem Gitterzaun versperrt, aber wir Biker haben uns immer Wege gesucht. Zum Teil wurde der Gitterzaun dann niedergerissen, eingeschnitten usw.. Man kam eigentlich immer wieder irgendwo durch. Kritusch wurde es dann, als die Bahnarbeiten für den neuen Starssentunnel begannen, da kam man nur noch an wenigen Tagen mal durch, teilweise stand sogar Wachepersonal am Ortsende von Riva, da ja die Occidentale (also die normale Starße für die Autos am Westufer) komplett unbefahrbar war (wegen des Ersdrutsches!). Man kam also zu diesem Zeitpunkt überhaupt nicht mehr an die Poanle heran von Riva aus, konnte aber von obern bis kurz vor Riva fahren (musste dann eben wieder umkehren). Als der neue Starßentunnel dann fertig war (2002), war die Ponale durch das bekannte Eisentor gesichert, allerdings mit einer Kette die hie und da durchsägt wurde, so dass der Weg immer wieder mal ein paar Tage offen war. Ich selbst bin die Ponale so im letzten Jahr (2003) noch 2mal gefahren! (Bevor die nächste Kette dranhing...) Das waren die "Guerilla-Zeiten" an der Ponale. Der Weg aussen herum (also am ersten Tunnel vorbei über die ganz alte Ponale) war völlig unmöglich, da dort eine richtiges "Eisenschild" montiert wurde, so dass man das Fahrrad in keinem Fall (auch mit mehreren Personen nicht) dran vorbei oder drüber bekam. In diesem Jahr (2004 bis vor kurzem) war die Kette ersetzt durch ein Metallschild über dem Schloß. Ohne Schweißbrenner oder Flex no ****ing way... Konnte man die letzen 2-3 Jahre die Ponale wenigsten zum Großteil von oben herunter bis zum Tor fahren (Auto nach dem Ledrotunnel links abstellen, mit dem Rad runer, man musste dann halt wieder umkehren..), so war das in dem Jahr auch nicht möglich, da auch oben, kurz hinter dem alten Ristorante ein grosses Tor war. 

Insofern können wir uns jetzt wirklich freuen, hoffen dass alte vernünftig bleibe, und nicht irgendwelche Crash Piloten ******** bauen, und dann ist das Ding wieder zu.. Also: Aussicht geniessen, sportliche Herausforderung wo anders suchen!!


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juli 2004)

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass das erst so kurz her ist. Dann war 1997, als ich das erste mal in Riva war, die Ponale nach Pregasina noch offen für Autos. Da kann ich mich so direkt nicht daran erinnern. Ich habe mich damals allerdings noch nicht mit dem Sträßchen befasst, sondern mehr meinen ersten AlpenX gefeiert. 
Wenn man sich die wenigen doch sehr verfallenen Gebäude an der Straße ansieht, wirkt es, als ob schon Jahrzehnte kein Leben mehr auf der Ponale war. Die Geschichte dieser Straße, die Lage, der sichtbare Verfall, all das machen sie zu einem wirklich beeindruckenden und interessanten Erlebnis 
Wenn ich im September dort bin, werde ich mir das natürlich ansehen.

Danke tundk4ever, für den interessanten Geschichtsunterricht.

Daniel


----------



## tundk4ever (20. Juli 2004)

Hi Daniel,

also das alte Restaurant auf der linken Seite war auch schon 1989, als ich das allererste Mal die Ponale befuhr, und die für die Autos der ganz normale Weg ins Ledrotal und nach Pregasina war in dem gleichen verfallenen Zustand wie heuet. Ich vermute das ist schon einige Jahrezehnte her, seit es das letzte Mal in Betrieb war...

Ansonsten kenne ich nur noch ein verfallenes Gebäude direkt im Ponaletal, und das war wohl mal eine Elektrostaion, muss aber auch schon jahrzehnte her sein, das kenn ich auch nicht anders..

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Rötte (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

hier paar Bilder von Matteo aus Riva... copyright bitte beachten!

http://www.wetter-zentrale.com/cgi-bin/webbbs/wzconfig.pl?read=548466

gruß, rötte


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2004)

Schöne Pics, danke Rötte für den Link!
Und dort findet sich zumindest auch ein Hinweis, daß die Ponale seit ca. 15 Jahren (1989) im unteren Teil für Autos gesperrt war.
1993 bin ich nämlich schon durch den großen Tunnel gefahren (im Auto, logisch! obwohl ich drinnen tatsächlich 2 Idioten aufm Bike BERGAUF gesehen hab!!)

Der Weg sieht richtig toll aus. Sicherlich ein neues Highlight am See, auch für alte Hasen. Das Gefühl in der Natur zu sein ist auf solch einem Schotterweg ungleich größer als auf einer gesperrten Straße. Den Unterschied merkt man sicherlich direkt, wenn man im Ponaletal über die Brücke rollt und die letzten Kilometer nach Pregasina wieder auf der noch belassenen Straße rollt (obwohl die ja auch schon ganz nett zugewachsen ist!). Vielleicht wird die ja auch noch irgendwann renaturiert.


Gruß enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Pics, danke Rötte für den Link!
> Und dort findet sich zumindest auch ein Hinweis, daß die Ponale seit ca. 15 Jahren (1989) im unteren Teil für Autos gesperrt war.
> Gruß enrgy


Das widerspricht jetzt tundk4ever. Ich habe Thomas nämlich so verstanden, dass das Stück zwischen Ponale-Brücke und oberem Ende des Straßentunnels gesperrt war und die Autos nach Pregasina tatsächlich ab Riva auf der Ponale gefahren sind.
Du schreibst jetzt, dass das untere Stück gesperrt war, man also Richtung Pregasina erst im Ledrotal auf die Ponale abbiegen musste.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Pics, danke Rötte für den Link!
> Und dort findet sich zumindest auch ein Hinweis, daß die Ponale seit ca. 15 Jahren (1989) im unteren Teil für Autos gesperrt war.
> 1993 bin ich nämlich schon durch den großen Tunnel gefahren (im Auto, logisch! obwohl ich drinnen tatsächlich 2 Idioten aufm Bike BERGAUF gesehen hab!!)
> 
> Gruß enrgy



Aehm, wann war das?, 1993 ?, war der eine Idiot auf einem gelben Yeti Ultimate und der andere Idiot auf einem roten Klein Pinnacle unterwegs?. Falls ja, habe keine Ahnung wer die beiden waren.  

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Habe dieses Wochende wieder eine Bergische Tour im Angebot.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Das widerspricht jetzt tundk4ever. Ich habe Thomas nämlich so verstanden, dass das Stück zwischen Ponale-Brücke und oberem Ende des Straßentunnels gesperrt war und die Autos nach Pregasina tatsächlich ab Riva auf der Ponale gefahren sind.



Nö, definitiv nicht. 1993 war der lange Tunnel schon in Betrieb (und auch nicht mehr taufrisch, wie man am Dreck drinnen erkennen konnte). Laut Link eben schon seit 1989. Der Pregasinatunnel war 93 im Bau. Die Ponale war von Riva bis zum Abzweig für Autos gesperrt, Bikes konnte man bequem über die Schranke unten am 1. Tunnel heben. Von der Abzweigung im Ponaletal bis Pregasina war Autoverkehr. Wie sollte man auch sonst per Auto nach Pregasina kommen?


@ o_a_s
Nö, das warste bestimmt nicht, die 2 Pappnasen im Tunnel sahen auch schon so aus, als ob sie keinen Plan hätten. Aber Respekt, daß du dich hier so für die Sünde outest. Da habt ihr bestimmt mehr Abgase inhaliert, als jemand der ein Leben lang neben der Autobahn wohnt. Gut daß ich damals direkt mit meinem Kumpel unten war, der schon einige Lagourlaube mit Mosertouren gemacht hatte. So gabs damals direkt nur Lekkerlies wie Pasubio, Altissimo, Rochetta, 601, Sent. d.l. Pace, Brione vorne runter etc.
Den Tourvorschlag hab ich schon gesehen, danke für die Einladung, glaub aber nicht, daß ich mitfahre.


----------



## splinter (22. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

komme ich mit dem MTB irgendwie von Riva nach Pregasina hoch ohne durch gefährliche Tunnel fahren zu müssen? Ich war das letzte mal 96 am See und kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen wie es da jetzt aussieht.   
Jeden falls kommen wir da in ein paar Tagen nach einen AlpenX an.

Für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar

Splinter


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2004)

@ splinter

Was sind für dich "gefährliche Tunnels"? Kenne da nur 2 Sorten: Pasubio wegen der Glätte und Steilheit oder eben die Autotunnels, aber die fährt man ja sowieso nicht freiwillig.

Und keine davon sind auf der Strecke nach Pregasina zu durchfahren.

Schau dir die Bilder im Link von rötte an, die sind von gestern, aktueller gehts nicht. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, die Strecke von Riva bis Pregasina ist wieder offen für Biker und Fußgänger, der Teer wurde entfernt und der Restweg leicht geschottert und etwa auf 50% Breite verringert. In den Tunnels ist es nach wie vor geteert und so breit wie früher.

Autos wird man auf dem gesamte Stück der alten Ponalestraße nicht begegnen, nur das letzte Stück Straße (ca. 2km) bis in den Ortskern von Pregasina muß man sich mit einzelnen Autos teilen, aber das war ja schon immer so. 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter beim AX!


----------



## robby (26. November 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

muss den Todgesagten alten Thread wieder eröffnen und mich mal erkundigen, denn (wer´s noch nicht gehört hat):

*Am 25.11.2004 gab´s gegen Mitternacht ein schweres Erdbeben am Gardasee - Infos hier! *

Habe bislang nichts darüber im Forum gelesen. Weiß jemand von Euch genaueres über die Schäden? Das Zentrum des Bebens soll in Saló gewesen sein - ich mache mir Sorgen um unsere Ponalestrasse...

Übrigens:
Gestern soll´s noch ein Nachbeben in Süditalien gegeben haben. (bin ja gespannt, wie lange der Vesuv noch hält - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, die ich mir lieber mal nicht ausmalen möchte...)


----------



## dertutnix (26. November 2004)

starten heute noch zum lago, dann werden wir uns das morgen vom tremalzo kommend mal anschauen


----------



## bluemuc (26. November 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> starten heute noch zum lago, dann werden wir uns das morgen vom tremalzo kommend mal anschauen



 

................ nein, ich bin nicht neidisch, nein bin ich nicht. gar nicht. überhaupt gar nicht.... 

  

viel viel spaß!


----------



## dertutnix (26. November 2004)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> ................ nein, ich bin nicht neidisch, nein bin ich nicht. gar nicht. überhaupt gar nicht....
> 
> 
> 
> viel viel spaß!


danke     wobei die temperaturen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (26. November 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> danke     wobei die temperaturen





arschabfrier mit blick auf den lago find ich ne attraktive alternative zu arschabfrier rund um die langwieder seenplatte.... 

aber nächstes we..... hehehe.... 

take care!


----------



## All-Mountain (26. November 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> danke     wobei die temperaturen



zumindest etwas wärmer als hier in MUC Lago-Wetter 

Wobei am Tremalzo oben schon Schnee liegen dürfte, denke ich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MATTESM (26. November 2004)

noch kein schnee am tremalzo. daher werden wir ihn morgen überqueren und die traverse vom idro-see zum lago fahren. epi-zentrum war bei salo runter nach brescia. salo hat ein kirchtürmlein verloren. das fiel bei de gewackel runter. arco hat wohl nix abbekommen. um die ponale ists noch ruhig. wir werden sehen...

..m..


----------



## transalbi (27. November 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> noch kein schnee am tremalzo. daher werden wir ihn morgen überqueren und die traverse vom idro-see zum lago fahren.
> ..m..



Fährst du über Bondone, Malga Tombea, Booca Caplone? Die Route interessiert mich sehr, will sie mal als Abschluss einer Transalp machen.
Wäre nett, wenn du mir mal kurz eine Info gibst, betreffs Fahrbarkeit.

Danke und Gruß

Albi


----------



## bluemuc (27. November 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> salo hat ein kirchtürmlein verloren.
> 
> ..m..


----------



## MATTESM (27. November 2004)

ja, bondone (2 café), ex rifugio alpi (sonne) bocca di caplone (prosciutto crudo, sopressa, formaggio, panini.... und wein vergessen!). auffahrt heute bei wolkenlosem himmel und 13grad laut HAC, 21% max laut HAC, 0,0 promille (siehe oben, wein vergessen). dann weiter richtung malga tombea und ein paar kleine altschneefelder überquert. unfallfrei. 

fazit: tag kommt direkt in die top 10 der bike-tage meines lebens. 

bilder als beweis folgen. wie wars an der langwieder seenplatte?

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madze (27. November 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bondone (2 café), ex rifugio alpi (sonne) bocca di caplone (prosciutto crudo, sopressa, formaggio, panini.... und wein vergessen!). auffahrt heute bei wolkenlosem himmel und 13grad laut HAC, 21% max laut HAC, 0,0 promille (siehe oben, wein vergessen). dann weiter richtung malga tombea und ein paar kleine altschneefelder überquert. unfallfrei.
> 
> fazit: tag kommt direkt in die top 10 der bike-tage meines lebens.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch nicht neidisch, daß du´s weißt ha!!
Ich mag nämlich den Nebel hier, und fahr ohne Aussicht, so jetzt hast Du´s!


----------



## MATTESM (28. November 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr *mit Aussicht*, so jetzt hast Du´s!








trails oberhalb der langwieder seenplatte...











ich mag den l.a.g.o.






..m..


----------



## bluemuc (29. November 2004)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> wie wars an der langwieder seenplatte?
> 
> ..m..



.................... suuuuperschön..................

 

danke der nachfrage.....


----------



## tundk4ever (29. November 2004)

Bleibt die Frage: Hat das Erdbeben auf der Ponale Schäden angerichtet oder nicht??? Wer weiss es?


----------



## dertutnix (29. November 2004)

abend, war zwar jetzt doch nicht auf der ponale, dafür fleissig zwischen bondone und tremalzo rumgeturnt, auswirkungen vom erdbeben = fehlanzeige", auch die strassen/gebäude am nordlago haben ausgeschaut wieehundje

war ein sensationelles wochenende, wer kann, sollte sich nochmal eine gute zeit am lago gönnen


----------



## MATTESM (29. November 2004)

also gefahren sind wir sie nicht am wochenende, aber ich war immerhin freitag bis sonntag unten und hätte schon was mitbekommen, wenn sie geschlossen wäre. habe auch die zeitungen gecheckt und da war nichts davon zu lesen. man diskutiert einen fuss-/radweg vom hafen bis zum einstieg der ponale zu bauen, damit man das stückchen nicht auf der gardesana zurücklegen muss. 

sollte ich was neues hören oder sehen (bin ab freitag wieder unten) erfahrt ihr es hier...

..m..


----------



## MATTESM (4. Dezember 2004)

war dort. offen. sonst nix.

grüße

..m..


----------



## wof (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi

..wir wollen an Sylvester die Ponale in Angriff nehmen, unten wird es (hoffentlich) kein Schnee haben, aber wie weit runter hat es geschneit - kann man paso nota fahren?

gr p


----------



## MATTESM (27. Dezember 2004)

ponale ist natürlich kein problem, aber es hat schon reichlich weit runter geschneit. war heut oben auf dem bondone (nein nicht bike sondern telemark) und da ist locker 120cm schnee, eher mehr. und der hört wenn man runter fährt unter 1000hm erst langsam auf. auch die passo nota / tremalzoseite sieht gerade sehr sehr weiß aus, nehme an dass man gut bis punta dei larici / malga palaer fahren kann aber oberhalb wirds dann wohl bald eine schneeschuhwanderung...

dafür ist der wetterbericht für die kommenden tage genial und von tag zu tag schöner... also machen kann man hier so oder so viel derzeit. skitour gefällig? kein problem. langlaufen? perfekt. biken? halt im ersten stock aber bei genialer aussicht. 

viele späße auf jeden fall schon mal!!!

..m..


----------



## wof (28. Dezember 2004)

Danke, werden eine tolle woche draus machen, nach dem fez in Riva..

gr p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spargel (14. März 2006)

Servus,

ich wollte heuer Christi Himmelfahrt ein paar Straßenpässe da unten abfahren, so 'ne Runde von Gardasee hoch über Edolo bis Innsbruck, zunächst über den Croce Domini. Dumm nur, daß es für ein Rennrad wenig Idealwege Richtung Storo/Idrosee gibt, die nicht gleich Hauptstraße sind.
Da dachte ich doch gleich an die alte Ponale, und nach ein bißchen Suchen weiß ich, daß sie nicht mehr geteert ist. 
Auffi nicht weiter tragisch, wenn die Verhältnisse nicht zu wild sind, auch über Münchner Forststraßen kommt man ja heil drüber.   

Daboos Bericht


> Die haben den Weg wirklich sauber hergerichtet...
> Nachteil ist vielleicht, dass er gleich so schön gemacht worden ist, dass nun Hinz und Kunz mit ihren Tourenrädern rauffahren können. Haben sie am Do und Freitag auch gemacht. War ein riesen Verkehr, auch mit Familien und so.


klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend.  

Was meint ihr, bergauf mit dem Renner (25mm) machbar?
Wahrscheinlich muß ich weiter bis zum Pregasina-Tunnel und den runter, oder ist einer der Wege nördlich oder südlich des Ponale nach Biacesa/Pre auch schon _gut_ ausgebaut?

Danke!

ciao  Christian

P.S. natürlich das nächste mal (Transalp) mit dem Bergradl.


----------



## rasinini (14. März 2006)

Spargel schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr, bergauf mit dem Renner (25mm) machbar?


Ich habe zwar kein Rennrad, aber die Ponale sollte schon gut mit sowas gehen, denke ich zumindest.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Lurchschreck (14. März 2006)

Yo,

das geht schon. Man sieht immer mal wieder Leute mit RR, die da hoch wollen aber den Tunnel vermeiden möchten.

Gruss


----------



## MATTESM (14. März 2006)

ponale ist mittlerweile wieder recht ruppig geworden, einfach ausgefahren, weiß auch noch nicht ob die über den winter planiert worden ist. weiter musst du dann ja auch über die ledrotalstraße und da hats doch zum teil recht heftigen schwerverkehr. wie wäre es denn mit der alternative weiter südlich über tignale und valvestinosee, weter capovalle zum idrosee zu fahren. dort gibts herrliche straßen und totale einsamkeit. von riva aus könntest du z.b. auch das boot nehmen, um nach süden zu kommen, fährt bereits früh am morgen, ich nehme mir da gern ein zweites frühstück mit und häng meinen kopf in die sonne. am idro kannst du um das südende fahren und dann je nachdem wohin du willst weiter...

..m..


----------

